# Black Friday hair deals



## Cali*Rocks (Nov 23, 2009)

Can we have a thread with ALL the deals on haircare sites that we know of for Black Friday. I'm trying to decide who's having the best deals. i.e Afroveda, Qhemet, Hairveda, ect, ect 

Thanks ladies


----------



## 2inspireU (Nov 23, 2009)

http://www.qhemetbiologics.com/  20% off Friday 11/27  coupon code is CULTURE

http://www.afroveda.com 10-25% off Friday (11/27)-Sunday (11/29)

http://hairveda.com/default.aspx has a Black Friday sale

http://www.oyinhandmade.com Says there is no official Black Friday or Cyber Monday sale as of yet, but encourages customers to keep checking site for last minute changes that may occur.


----------



## 2inspireU (Nov 23, 2009)

25% off on Friday for Christine Gant http://www.brownbutterbeauty.com

DARCY'S BOTANICALS Black Friday Sale - 25% Off 12:00AM -12:00AM http://darcysbotanicals.com/

Shescentit is having a Black Friday Sale http://www.shescentit.com/


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Nov 23, 2009)

2inspireU said:


> 25% off on Friday for Christine Gant http://www.brownbutterbeauty.com
> 
> DARCY'S BOTANICALS Black Friday Sale - 25% Off 12:00AM -12:00AM http://darcysbotanicals.com/
> 
> Shescentit is having a Black Friday Sale http://www.shescentit.com/



THANK YOU SOO much!!! Any reviews for Darcy Botanicals?


----------



## 2inspireU (Nov 23, 2009)

Miss Jesse's having a BOGO sale for Black Friday http://www.missjessies.com/


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Nov 23, 2009)

^^^ Have you tried any of her products? You know about all the deals.. do I smell a pj?


----------



## naijamerican (Nov 23, 2009)

2inspireU said:


> Miss Jesse's having a BOGO sale for Black Friday http://www.missjessies.com/



Whoa, I totally didn't know that - thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Nov 23, 2009)

Why did I come in here? I already have two years worth of shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## 2inspireU (Nov 23, 2009)

Cali*Rocks said:


> ^^^ Have you tried any of her products? You know about all the deals.. do I smell a pj?



LOL, no I'm not a PJ. I just did searches and inquired with some vendors about sales. There are other ladies, whom I am sure will be in here sooner or later, that can give you the low down on her products. I don't use them, but I believe Shay72 and many others do.


----------



## happylife (Nov 23, 2009)

Clicking on this thread to open it up has the same excitement of opening up a christmas present from a person who you know gives good gifts!

Thanks 4 the heads up!


----------



## ladybuddafly (Nov 23, 2009)

I have tried many of the Miss Jessie's products.  Don't care for the curly puddings, but LOVE the stretch silkening creme, baby buttercreme, curly meringue, and the super slip conditioner.  CAN'T WAIT for the BOGO free sale this Friday. Ooooh weeee! (Can you tell I'm oober excited?!)


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Nov 23, 2009)

ladybuddafly said:


> I have tried many of the Miss Jessie's products.  Don't care for the curly puddings, but LOVE the stretch silkening creme, baby buttercreme, curly meringue, and the super slip conditioner.  CAN'T WAIT for the BOGO free sale this Friday. Ooooh weeee! (Can you tell I'm oober excited?!)



lol yea I can feel it through the computer Are her products the one's with mineral oil in them is that someone else I'm thinking of?


----------



## robot. (Nov 23, 2009)

Cali*Rocks said:


> THANK YOU SOO much!!! Any reviews for Darcy Botanicals?



i just reviewed the coils jelly in my blog.  i really liked it!


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 23, 2009)

Cali*Rocks said:


> ^^^ Have you tried any of her products? You know about all the deals.. do I smell a pj?


 


2inspireU said:


> LOL, no I'm not a PJ. I just did searches and inquired with some vendors about sales. There are other ladies, whom I am sure will be in here sooner or later, that can give you the low down on her products. I don't use them, but I believe Shay72 and many others do.


 
Cali are you asking about Miss Jessie's products? Or Darcy's? I'm confused. I've never tried Miss Jessie's products.  I have no interest in trying them either because I prefer natural products or close to natural products. I do like Darcy's Botanicals.  I like Darcy's Daily Leave In (Creamy), Madagascar Styling Cream, and the Transitioning Creme.  I also have the Coconut & Cupacau (sp?) Pomade which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Nov 23, 2009)

^^^^^ lol I'm asking about both. Thanks for the review.


----------



## ladybuddafly (Nov 23, 2009)

Cali*Rocks said:


> lol yea I can feel it through the computer Are her products the one's with mineral oil in them is that someone else I'm thinking of?


 

Yep! And I still love them. My hair responds VERY well to the products and until I find something that doesn't require me having to purchase ten separate products to achieve the same look and feel, I will continue to use.  LOVE the stuff!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Nov 23, 2009)

I really like MJ's Curly Pudding and Baby Buttercreme, although next time I will get the unscented CP. I've never spent full price on Miss Jessie's, and it looks like I still won't have to...

...then again, I am trying to buy more all natural products, and the QB and Hairveda sales are calling my name.

*** standing in line at a retail store Friday morning, I'm blowing my paycheck on stuff for ME AND MY HAIR. Somebody PM a sista if Salons R Us has a sale


----------



## Charz (Nov 23, 2009)

*Runs out of thread clutching her heart*


----------



## klowdnyne (Nov 23, 2009)

I too am trying to find more natural porducts, but of the product lines I've tried so far my hair has responded most to Miss Jessie's products.  I usually stock up this thime of year because of the BOGO sale.

I have tried some of the Afroveda line and it was okay .  I still have the products and work them in when I can, but I don't see myself buying the products again.

I am VERY intersted in trying the Hairveda products, but am a little skeptical considering my lackluster results with Afroveda.  (I assume they are based on similar principles/ingredients.)  Has any one tried both and know how they compare?

TIA!


----------



## Missi (Nov 23, 2009)

2inspireU said:


> http://www.qhemetbiologics.com/ 20% off Friday 11/27 coupon code is CULTURE
> 
> http://www.afroveda.com 10-25% off Friday (11/27)-Sunday (11/29)
> 
> ...


 
amazing...thank you


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 23, 2009)

bump


----------



## chebaby (Nov 23, 2009)

i like MJ products too. i really love the meringue and baby buttercreme but idk if i will get any.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Nov 23, 2009)

I felt the same way about Afroveda.

Hairveda has rocked my world though.  I love the cocasta shikakai oil, the spritz, vatika frosting, and the moist pro and 24/7 conditioners.  The green tea butter is gone (hopefully it comes back), it was my favorite product.

I also LOVE shescentit banana brulee...awesome!!




klowdnyne said:


> I too am trying to find more natural porducts, but of the product lines I've tried so far my hair has responded most to Miss Jessie's products. I usually stock up this thime of year because of the BOGO sale.
> 
> I have tried some of the Afroveda line and it was okay . I still have the products and work them in when I can, but I don't see myself buying the products again.
> 
> ...


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 23, 2009)

I really want to try Kearcare. I wonder if their products will be on sale? I am off to go search the net.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone know if Folica.com or BeautyChoice.com are having any sales???


----------



## 2inspireU (Nov 23, 2009)

boingboing said:


> Anyone know if Folica.com or BeautyChoice.com are having any sales???



Folica has a sale going on now http://www.folica.com/?s_cid=paffk37240


----------



## klowdnyne (Nov 23, 2009)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> I felt the same way about Afroveda.
> 
> Hairveda has rocked my world though. I love the cocasta shikakai oil, the spritz, vatika frosting, and the moist pro and 24/7 conditioners. The green tea butter is gone (hopefully it comes back), it was my favorite product.
> 
> I also LOVE shescentit banana brulee...awesome!!


 

Thanks.  
You reminded me that I have some shescenit samples I have yet to try.


----------



## winnettag (Nov 23, 2009)

subscribing...


----------



## LiqueXX (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys! I want to buy/try some Qhemet for my Mom and I.


----------



## winnettag (Nov 24, 2009)

Anita Grant is having a 15% off sale, starting today and lasting for a week.
www.anitagrant.com

I hear her products are fantastic, but until she offers free shipping, I'll have to pass. 

ETA: the code at checkout: yummy


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Nov 24, 2009)

What are you ladies getting from these sales? I'm probably gonna get tubs of all the butters from Afroveda and the Strinillah conditioner from Hairveda  oh and the amla cream rinse poo. and maybe the poo bar from afroveda


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Nov 24, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any deals on steamers? I was thinking about purchasing one.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay... I want like ALL of the Christine Gant stuff... Face/hair... I'm a sucker for great packaging.. I'm adding my stuff to the carts now.. and for those I can't add... I got an excel list so I can do it on my mobile while I'm out dodging and ducking folks at 1 a.m. trying to get gifts.


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Nov 24, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay... *I want like ALL of the Christine Gant stuff... Face/hair... I'm a sucker for great packaging..* I'm adding my stuff to the carts now.. and for those I can't add... I got an excel list so I can do it on my mobile while I'm out dodging and ducking folks at 1 a.m. trying to get gifts.




And seeing some of your posts I bet you will get ALL the stuff.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 24, 2009)

I am finally on my last bottle of hydro soft from last black friday when i snatched up 4 o4 5 bottles..I need to re-up on that stuff...I hope it goes on sale too..I need some sha kaikai oil too...


----------



## Eisani (Nov 24, 2009)

Asummertyme, where in da hell have I been?!  @ your siggy! Great progress girl. 

Anyhoo, has anyone heard from Jasmine's yet? I'm asking for a friend


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Nov 24, 2009)

^^^^^ I want to try that oil too  Have you tried the shikaki oil from Afroveda and how does it compare?


----------



## Eisani (Nov 24, 2009)

Dear sweet baby Jesus, PLEASE let me have service in these here mountains. There are some thangs I need Lord and I KNOW you want your daughter to be blessed. Bless these cell towers in your name.  Amen.


----------



## labelfree (Nov 24, 2009)

I really want to try a few items from this line

http://www.etsy.com/shop/beijaflores

I want the Cali Peach Pomade and the Creme Brulee  Hope they have a sale

ETA: I shoot her a email and this what she said 



> Hello,
> 
> We haven't yet published the Black Friday special but we're offering a generous sample size of either the cocoa-mango/hemp buttercream or whipped shea with a $25 purchase. Feel free to contact me if you have any other questions.
> 
> ...



Still hope she has a sale


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 24, 2009)

Cali*Rocks said:


> And seeing some of your posts I bet you will get ALL the stuff.


 
In my best Rickey Smiley voice...

*"Leave me ALONE!!!!" *

I have not bought hair stuff besides BKT for a long long long time ... I'm due. Plus she only got like 7 or 8 products (maybe 19 but a few come in a kit and that counts as one.. )


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 24, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Asummertyme, where in da hell have I been?!  @ your siggy! Great progress girl.
> 
> Anyhoo, has anyone heard from Jasmine's yet? I'm asking for a friend


 
SAVE US TO YOUR FAVORITES FOR OUR BIG BLACK FRIDAY SALE !!! EVERYONE THAT MAKES A PURCHASE DURING OUR BLACK FRIDAY SALE WILL BE ENTERED IN A DRAWING TO WIN A COUPON CODE FOR $50 WORTH OF FREE STUFF(2 winners will be chosen at random)  

ON SALE NOW use discount code hairluv for even more savings
Body Whip / Body Lotion
Hair Reconstructor
Natural Deodorant
Hemp and Aloe Body Wash
Shipping Special For any order over $15.00 shipping is just $5.00

www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Nov 24, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Dear sweet baby Jesus, PLEASE let me have service in these here mountains. There are some thangs I need Lord and I KNOW you want your daughter to be blessed. Bless these cell towers in your name.  Amen.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 24, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> SAVE US TO YOUR FAVORITES FOR OUR BIG BLACK FRIDAY SALE !!! EVERYONE THAT MAKES A PURCHASE DURING OUR BLACK FRIDAY SALE WILL BE ENTERED IN A DRAWING TO WIN A COUPON CODE FOR $50 WORTH OF FREE STUFF(2 winners will be chosen at random)
> 
> ON SALE NOW use discount code hairluv for even more savings
> Body Whip / Body Lotion
> ...


 
Okay this is scary, I just went to my e-mail to copy this into a post .


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Nov 24, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> In my best Rickey Smiley voice...
> 
> *"Leave me ALONE!!!!" *
> 
> I have not bought hair stuff besides BKT for a long long long time ... I'm due. Plus she only got like 7 or 8 products (maybe 19 but a few come in a kit and that counts as one.. )



It's okay, there is hope for people like you. The first step is admitting you have a problem. Hi my name is *fabulosity* and I'm a product junkie


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 24, 2009)

Any other reviews on MJ especially on type 4 hair. What would be the best products to try? I BSS in my area is also doing the BOGO sell. I might try to make it out that way.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 24, 2009)

Cali*Rocks said:


> It's okay, there is hope for people like you. The first step is admitting you have a problem. Hi my name is *fabulosity* and I'm a product junkie


 
you missed... and I'm proud of it!!


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 24, 2009)

We'll stick this one until the day after the big day!


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 24, 2009)

CVS & RITEAID
Herbal Essence poos/conditioners are 99cents ($2.99 - $2 rebate)


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 24, 2009)

Texas beauty supply Holiday specials.
http://texasbeautysupplies.com/sales.html

Miss Jessies is having BOGO free
http://www.missjessies.com/index.htm

Salons r us are offeriing free shipping right now.
http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catalog/ 
__________________


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 25, 2009)

what's a bogo sale?


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 25, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> what's a bogo sale?


 

Buy one get one free.


----------



## ~VicTorIAn~ (Nov 25, 2009)

NM

KBB is 10% off your order with coupon code "Thanks"


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 25, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> what's a bogo sale?



Buy one get one free.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 25, 2009)

I know i need to restock up on some Banana Brulee conditioner and i need the Fortifying Masque from Shescentit....my hair could use a little protein


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 25, 2009)

Is there a way to gather all the links into the first post I mean the PJ in me can go through the thread, but PJs also need convinience in order to get their shopping on faster
By the time I realized Folica had a sale, all the FHI runways were gone!! 
I know LHCF has been all up in Folica


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 25, 2009)

I think it's unwise for these etailers to throw out these LAST minute deals unless they really don't want that much business. I've been setting money aside for weeks and mullying over my list of things that I'm going to buy from each etailer that I pretty much knew was going to have a sale.

My list is MAXED! I'm trying to cut the list down. So if and when these other etailers (oyin whoever else) decides to have a sale all last minute I can't add them to my list because it's already set in stone.I dont' have any extra money to allocate to that company.

ALso, this sale should be more about getting newcomers to try your items. Adding more customers to your business. I'm a first time buyer for all of the natural etailers.The only reason I decided to take the leap was because of the sale. If I love something I will purchase it w/ or w/o a sale. 

I'm just saying it's not that smart unless they really can't or don't want to give out the deals. But, Qhemet, AfroVeda, and Darcy's Botanicals are the only folks on my list and this will be my first time buying from them...and the main push was because they were having a sale. I have over $150 worth of items on my list  I need to cut this down to by $50 at least. I hope.


----------



## werenumber2 (Nov 25, 2009)

I think I've whittled my list down to...

Hairveda - full size bottle of Cocasta oil 
Afroveda - Shikakai Elixir
Shescentit - a bottle or two of Coco Creme leave-in conditioner

I'm undecided on whether or not to get another jar of SitriNillah from Hairveda. I really like it and just finished my jar, but I don't know if I need 16 OUNCES of the stuff. I was just fine with my 8 oz jar.


----------



## FAMUDva (Nov 25, 2009)

Miss Jessie's BOGO stars Friday and goes through the end of the year.
http://www.missjessies.com/


----------



## LiberianGirl (Nov 25, 2009)

I just called Sam's Caribbean (JBCO) and spoke with a rep. They are more than likely have a sale and she said the info will be posted on the website tonight.

http://www.sams247.com/


----------



## ladybuddafly (Nov 25, 2009)

*Jane Carter Solutions
http://www.janecartersolution.com/haircareguru/?p=195

Use Promo code thanks09. 
This offer is for web or phone orders ONLY. Offer is for 20% off all retail prices including regimens, travel kits and survival kits.

*Curl Junkie
http://www.curljunkie.com/New-Products-s/3.htm
We will be having a "Black Friday" Sale (Nov. 27th, 2009), so be sure to come check it out! We have 5 new products that will be released on that Friday just in time for the sale! So come back and enjoy...the new products include a new leave-in conditioner, rinse-out conditioners, a deep repair conditioner and a curl (thick-liquid) gel!

*If you’re in Atlanta, Urbanbella is having an open house, providing lunch and participating in the MJ BOGO free sale:
http://www.urbanbella.net/shop/events.html

*Christina Gant
25% off on Friday for Christine Gant at etsy. 
www.brownbutterbeauty.com


----------



## Dee_33 (Nov 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if Sally's is having a Black Friday sale?

TIA


----------



## labelfree (Nov 25, 2009)

NjoiCreationS-http://www.etsy.com/shop/njoicreations 


> *11/25/09 HEY EVERYONE...ALL PRODUCTS ARE ON HOLD UNTIL FRIDAY...I DECIDED AT THE LAST MINUTE TO GO AHEAD AND DO A BLACK FRIDAY SALE! YAY! CHECK BACK LATER ON TODAY AS I AM STILL WORKING OUT THE DETAILS OF THE SALE!!! :O)


 

 Definitely going to check that one out too.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 25, 2009)

I guess folks are seeing all the hype other businesses are getting and are decided to have these last minute sales.  This is really messing my list up.


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 25, 2009)

COMPILATION OF ALL DISCOUNTS POSTED THUS FAR:

*Christina Gant
25% off on Friday for Christine Gant at etsy. 
www.brownbutterbeauty.com 

NjoiCreationS-http://www.etsy.com/shop/njoicreations

*If you’re in Atlanta, Urbanbella is having an open house, providing lunch and participating in the MJ BOGO free sale:
http://www.urbanbella.net/shop/events.html

*Curl Junkie
http://www.curljunkie.com/New-Products-s/3.htm
We will be having a "Black Friday" Sale (Nov. 27th, 2009), so be sure to come check it out! We have 5 new products that will be released on that Friday just in time for the sale! So come back and enjoy...the new products include a new leave-in conditioner, rinse-out conditioners, a deep repair conditioner and a curl (thick-liquid) gel!

Jane Carter Solutions
http://www.janecartersolution.com/haircareguru/?p=195

Use Promo code thanks09. 
This offer is for web or phone orders ONLY. Offer is for 20% off all retail prices including regimens, travel kits and survival kits.

Salons r us are offeriing free shipping right now.
http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catalog/

KBB is 10% off your order with coupon code "Thanks"

I just called Sam's Caribbean (JBCO) and spoke with a rep. They are more than likely have a sale and she said the info will be posted on the website tonight.

http://www.sams247.com/

SAVE US TO YOUR FAVORITES FOR OUR BIG BLACK FRIDAY SALE !!! EVERYONE THAT MAKES A PURCHASE DURING OUR BLACK FRIDAY SALE WILL BE ENTERED IN A DRAWING TO WIN A COUPON CODE FOR $50 WORTH OF FREE STUFF(2 winners will be chosen at random) 

ON SALE NOW use discount code hairluv for even more savings
Body Whip / Body Lotion
Hair Reconstructor
Natural Deodorant
Hemp and Aloe Body Wash
Shipping Special For any order over $15.00 shipping is just $5.00

www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com

www.iHerb.com $5 off code LEV921

CVS & RITEAID
Herbal Essence poos/conditioners are 99cents ($2.99 - $2 rebate)

Texas beauty supply Holiday specials.
http://texasbeautysupplies.com/sales.html

Quote:
Hello,

We haven't yet published the Black Friday special but we're offering a generous sample size of either the cocoa-mango/hemp buttercream or whipped shea with a $25 purchase. Feel free to contact me if you have any other questions.  http://www.etsy.com/shop/beijaflores

Best,
Stevonne 
Beija-Flor Naturals
www.beijaflornaturals.com 


25% off on Friday for Christine Gant http://www.brownbutterbeauty.com

DARCY'S BOTANICALS Black Friday Sale - 25% Off 12:00AM -12:00AM http://darcysbotanicals.com/

Shescentit is having a Black Friday Sale http://www.shescentit.com/ 

Miss Jesse's having a BOGO sale for Black Friday http://www.missjessies.com/

Folica has a sale going on now http://www.folica.com/?s_cid=paffk37240


Anita Grant is having a 15% off sale, starting today and lasting for a week.www.anitagrant.com the code at checkout: yummy
 

http://www.qhemetbiologics.com/ 20% off Friday 11/27 coupon code is CULTURE

http://www.afroveda.com 10-25% off Friday (11/27)-Sunday (11/29)

http://hairveda.com/default.aspx has a Black Friday sale

http://www.oyinhandmade.com Says there is no official Black Friday or Cyber Monday sale as of yet, but encourages customers to keep checking site for last minute changes that may occur. 

 
Curly Hair Solutions: 
Holiday Kickoff Sale - 15% Off Coupon  http://www.frizzoff.com/
HLDS29 - coupon code till 11-30-09


hth!  I will have to check back in to add to our list!  

ETA: I just got an email and I don't think that I have them on the list so I will add them now  

Please visit  www.komazacare.com 
15% off your purchase made this  Novemeber 26th through 29th
coupon code: Thanksgiving  ( during checkout to take advantage of your 15% discount )


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 25, 2009)

labelfree said:


> NjoiCreationS-http://www.etsy.com/shop/njoicreations
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely going to check that one out too.



I'm definitely getting at least 2 items from this store. I've been stalking it for a while now.


----------



## labelfree (Nov 25, 2009)

Oyin Handmade-http://oyinhandmade.com/oyin/

November 27-30: 15% off your order code:thxWKND


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 25, 2009)

www.hairsisters.com is having a black friday sale. 20% off.


----------



## redecouvert (Nov 25, 2009)

adding to the list Sweet Nature by Eddie
selected items are 20% off and you get a free 4 oz moisturizer of your choice with a $50 and a 8 oz free moisturizer of your choice with  $75 purchase

as well as Safiya Beauty 
She is having a Bogo sale


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 25, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> I just called Sam's Caribbean (JBCO) and spoke with a rep. They are more than likely have a sale and she said the info will be posted on the website tonight.
> 
> http://www.sams247.com/


 
Im glad you got ahold of someone because i couldn't and they never responded to my email. I ended up buying from another place.


----------



## yvette (Nov 25, 2009)

Just got my Facebook notification that Shescentit is giving 25% off. The sale starts at 12:01am on 11/26/09.

You have to use "thanks25" at checkout!

Woo-Hoo!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 25, 2009)

Curlmart is doing a bogo on miss jessies products also.

*Starting Nov. 26th* all Miss Jessie's 16 oz, 12 oz, and 8 oz are buy one get the exact same size and product *FREE!* We will automatically include the free product in your order. Stock up for the Holidays! Offer ends December 31st.


----------



## cocoaluv (Nov 25, 2009)

I just BC'ed and have ABOUT an inch of hair on my head ( stretched) and I have a list. My mother told me I only became natural so I could buy more hair products.


----------



## redecouvert (Nov 25, 2009)

adding Peace Love and Sunshine to the list. She didn't give specific details but I'll definitely stop by and check her sale


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 25, 2009)

yvette said:


> Just got my Facebook notification that Shescentit is giving 25% off. The sale starts at 12:01am on 11/26/09.
> 
> You have to use "thanks25" at checkout!
> 
> Woo-Hoo!!!



I already got made my order! I ain't playing. Last year on black friday I wanted to order from hairveda and most of her stuff was sold out and I was so mad. 

I cant wait to try her products.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 26, 2009)

yvette said:


> Just got my Facebook notification that Shescentit is giving 25% off. The sale starts at 12:01am on 11/26/09.
> 
> You have to use "thanks25" at checkout!
> 
> Woo-Hoo!!!




Just ordered the grape-leave in conditioner.


----------



## Babiegirl220 (Nov 26, 2009)

luving me said:


> Does anyone know if Sally's is having a Black Friday sale?
> 
> TIA


 I don't know if they're having a sale per se but right now they're offering free shipping on the website and if you make a purchase in store before 11/27 you will get a $5 off $20 coupon at the end of the receipt to be used between 11/27-11/29.


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 26, 2009)

cannnnt deciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide


----------



## mstar (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm so glad *Komaza* is having a 15% off sale! I think they're the only ones I'm ordering from.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 26, 2009)

Yippeeee!!! 

Fromnaturewithlove.com is having a 20% off sale from 11-26-09 to Sunday, 11-29-09.
*
HAPPY THANKSGIVING*
*SAVE 20% ON QUALIFYING ORDERS OVER $75*
Use discount code: *CRANBERRY*
Offer expires Sunday, November 29 at 11:59PM ET

*The Fine Print*:

    * To receive your discount, visit http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com and enjoy browsing our selection of over 1,750+ ingredients and supplies.
    * Your order total must reach the minimum qualifying order value as shown above.
    * The following items are not eligible for a discount and will not count towards the minimum order amount: sale items including items on special and in our clearance area, bulk sizes listed as not being eligible for a discount, the purchase of gift certificates, shipping, handling or taxes.
    * Enter the appropriate discount code, as shown above, within the discount code field at the time of checkout.
    * We are not able to apply discounts to orders that have already been placed.
    * The discount code MUST be entered correctly into the appropriate field during your online checkout to be eligible for this promotion.
    * Only one discount code can be accepted per order.
    * If you have any questions about this promotion, please call our Customer Care Department before placing your online order.
    * We reserve the right to clarify any of our special offers or discounts and are not liable for any typos or errors.
    * For additional information on entering the discount code at the time of checkout, visit our Discounts Page.

I've been waiting on this sale since their last sale in September. I wanted to try some organic oils (camellia, marula, argan and moringa) and am glad to purchase these at a discount.


----------



## Aalize (Nov 26, 2009)

Is the Christine Gant detangler a thick product?


----------



## LiberianGirl (Nov 26, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Im glad you got ahold of someone because i couldn't and they never responded to my email. I ended up buying from another place.



It looks like they decided not to have a sale. I checked the site and didn't see anything posted.

Where did you end up buying your JBCO from?


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 26, 2009)

VersatileNatural said:


> NM
> 
> KBB is 10% off your order with coupon code "Thanks"


Just 10%.  Man I was hoping for something a little bigger.  

I've been holding off from ordering until black friday and now I'm not even excited.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 26, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Just 10%. Man I was hoping for something a little bigger.
> 
> I've been holding off from ordering until black friday and now I'm not even excited.


 
I hear you.  Sales must be at least 20% off for me to participate .


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I hear you.  Sales must be at least 20% off for me to participate .


Especially since her stuff is so pricey.  I wonder if she'll have a better sale some other time.  I really need some stuff.  I guess I'll just order some Afroveda this time.  

I am let down about kbb


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 26, 2009)

well i orderded my shescentit avocado conditioner last nite so im set on that. I wish curls.biz had a black friday sale cuz i need some milkshake. Oh well


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Nov 26, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Especially since her stuff is so pricey. I wonder if she'll have a better sale some other time. I really need some stuff. I guess I'll just order some Afroveda this time.
> 
> *I am let down about kbb*


 
Me, too.  She gets a thumbs down for that.  Alot of people support her on the boards so IMO, 10% off isn't really saying thanks.  Most others are doing atleast 20% and their products aren't as expensive as hers.  I say everybody skip the KBB "sale" and move on to the next.


----------



## ~VicTorIAn~ (Nov 26, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Especially since her stuff is so pricey. I wonder if she'll have a better sale some other time. I really need some stuff. I guess I'll just order some Afroveda this time.
> 
> I am let down about kbb


 

I was let down too. I'll be skipping her "sale" and trying out some shescentit and afroveda.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm slightly upset because the people I want to order from are keeping pretty much everything a SECRET until the last minute. I have no idea how this whole thing is going to go down.

Afroveda...10-25% well what is 10% percent etc...All that greatly factors into what I am going to purchase.

Darcy Botanicals has soo many different products on her etsy page that aren't on her regular website..I'm not sure what she will actually have FOR SALE. So I can't make a definite list.

And NjoiCreations...well she did put up her sale last minute and she is a smaller company. I have no idea what the sale will actually be or what she has for sale since hte store is closed. I also don't know the prices for her items.

This will be my first time buying from all of these companies so it is a bit frustrating as a newbie trying to support online black businesses. 

These people really want us to be up at 12:01am November 27, 2009 to figure out what htey will have for sale, the actually sale prices, etc..


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 26, 2009)

LiberianGirl said:


> It looks like they decided not to have a sale. I checked the site and didn't see anything posted.
> 
> Where did you end up buying your JBCO from?


 
I just saw this, i got mine from www.jamaicanblackcastoroil.com i ordered from here because i didn't want to wait until the 28th for sams to release the lavender jbco. from paying to getting to my house took about 4 days.

Eta-they are located in florida


----------



## Essence125 (Nov 26, 2009)

Bee Mine has a sale as well

http://beemineproducts.com/


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 26, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I'm slightly upset because the people I want to order from are keeping pretty much everything a SECRET until the last minute. I have no idea how this whole thing is going to go down.
> 
> Afroveda...10-25% well what is 10% percent etc...All that greatly factors into what I am going to purchase.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not messing with Afroveda.  I ain't got that kind of time.  Say what about Darcy's? I haven't been on her etsy site in a while.  Maybe those are the new products that will show up on her website.  I better go do some research.

ETA--Can't look at the etsy store bc of course nothing is listed because of the sale. Oh well.


----------



## Mitey Cyrus (Nov 26, 2009)

Kohls: CHI Flat Iron on sale for $89.99 (regular price is $149).


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm not messing with Afroveda.  I ain't got that kind of time.  Say what about Darcy's? I haven't been on her etsy site in a while.  Maybe those are the new products that will show up on her website.  I better go do some research.
> 
> ETA--Can't look at the etsy store bc of course nothing is listed because of the sale. Oh well.



Whats going on with afroveda?  I thought everyone in the hairveda thread was saying shipping was so great there.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 26, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Whats going on with afroveda? I thought everyone in the hairveda thread was saying shipping was so great there.


 
Shipping is great.  I was talking about not having time to go through the site and figure out what is 10% off, what's 15% off, etc.  That is time intensive.


----------



## labelfree (Nov 26, 2009)

Update on NjoicreationS



> MY BLACK FRIDAY SALE WILL START AT 12AM/MORNING UNTIL 12PM/AFTERNOON-ETSY TIME!)LOOK FOR REDUCED PRICES THROUGHOUT MY STORE! MY NEW POMADE! LIMITED EDITION ITEMS! FREE SHIPPING ON PURCHASES OF $40 OR MORE BEFORE SHIPPING(US STATES ONLY NO OVERSEAS OR INTERNATIONAL!-SHIPPING CHARGES WILL BE REFUNDED BACK TO YOU VIA PAYPAL!NO RESERVE LISTING! OR CUSTOMER ORDERS!


----------



## werenumber2 (Nov 26, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Especially since her stuff is so pricey.  I wonder if she'll have a better sale some other time.  I really need some stuff.  I guess I'll just order some Afroveda this time.
> 
> I am let down about kbb



KBB is famous for those "Get 15% off any purchase of $75 or more" sales. I've never seen a straight up, across the board 20%/25% off sale for KBB OR Curl Junkie.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2009)

labelfree said:


> Update on NjoicreationS



That's cool and sucks...so once again we are waiting until the last minute to know the actual deals and products available.

Qhemet is the only company I'm purchasing from where everything is SUPER CLEAR. This is what we have and you can get 20% off.

 This is my first time buying from any of these companies sooo...I pretty much have no choice if I want to get any type of deal.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2009)

BeeMine they are also having a sale. Pretty good if you ask me...


----------



## Charz (Nov 26, 2009)

[email protected]
 to 

show details 6:49 PM (13 minutes ago)


It's That Time Again!

The Annual HairVeda Black Friday- Cyber Monday SALE!
Here's What we have for you:

Almond Glaze was 7.99 NOW 4.99
SitriNillah Deep Conditioner WAS 17.50 NOW 10.00
Whipped Gelly WAS 5.99 NOW 3.99
CoCasta Oil WAS 11.00 NOW 5.50

Don't delay! HairVeda Products sell out SUPER FAST!

Forward it to your friends on Facebook & Twitter!

Loving Your Hair & Skin!
www.HairVeda.com

If you have any questions, please contact Reyna at [email protected].

BJ


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Shipping is great.  I was talking about not having time to go through the site and figure out what is 10% off, what's 15% off, etc.  That is time intensive.


Ahhh....ok, you scared me there for a minute..


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> [email protected]
> to cbowman1
> 
> show details 6:49 PM (13 minutes ago)
> ...


Now that's my kind of sale.

Those prices are great.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 26, 2009)

werenumber2 said:


> KBB is famous for those "Get 15% off any purchase of $75 or more" sales. I've never seen a straight up, across the board 20%/25% off sale for KBB OR Curl Junkie.


Yeah it's weird because I've seen better sales from her on just a random day (no holiday).  I guess I was expecting something better than 10%.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Nov 26, 2009)

Guys don't be disappointed yet with KBB.  If you look in the corner this offer expires Nov 26th (today)
There may be a completely different sale on Friday.


----------



## scotchbonnet (Nov 26, 2009)

Where is the online shop front for hairveda? I went to the site but I am only seeing a link to http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-SHunter941/StoreFront.bok. is this where everyine shops?

TIA


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 26, 2009)

For the BeeMine sale, who has tried the Be Hold Curly butter and/or the Luscious Cream Moisturizer?  Any reviews??


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 26, 2009)

So i think I've chickened out on ordering afroveda.  I'm hearing mixed reviews on the scents of these products.  One YT user described the Totally Twisted as smelling like Nairerplexed.  I just watched Charzboss's vid and something of hers smelled like play-doh, lol.  

I thank these youtube'ers who do these honest and thorough video's because I wanna hear people's honesty and I cannot take no stinky products so that would be a waste of money for me.  I just can't risk it.

I love your reviews Charzboss.


----------



## ladybuddafly (Nov 26, 2009)

cocoaluv said:


> I just BC'ed and have ABOUT an inch of hair on my head ( stretched) and I have a list. My mother told me I only became natural so I could buy more hair products.


 

That is hilarious!! And...uh...was she telling the truth?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> So i think I've chickened out on ordering afroveda.  I'm hearing mixed reviews on the scents of these products.  One YT user described the Totally Twisted as smelling like Nairerplexed.  I just watched Charzboss's vid and something of hers smelled like play-doh, lol.
> 
> I thank these youtube'ers who do these honest and thorough video's because I wanna hear people's honesty and I cannot take no stinky products so that would be a waste of money for me.  I just can't risk it.
> 
> I love your reviews Charzboss.




I've never encountered a product that smelled so bad I couldn't use it. I don't recall encountering a bad smelling product... 

I saw similar reviews too. But, I just have to find out for myself. Is it THAT BAD? Can I get over the smell? Will the results be good enough for me to not care?

I just want good looking hair and honestly bump the smell. My sinuses are jacked anyways so I figure I can't smell that well anyways.. I should be ok..


----------



## ladybuddafly (Nov 26, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I've never encountered a product that smelled so bad I couldn't use it. I don't recall encountering a bad smelling product...
> 
> I saw similar reviews too. But, I just have to find out for myself. Is it THAT BAD? Can I get over the smell? Will the results be good enough for me to not care?
> 
> I just want good looking hair and honestly bump the smell. My sinuses are jacked anyways so I figure I can't smell that well anyways.. I should be ok..


 
LMBO!!! I'm trippin because I agree with you TOTALLY!  I'm all about the business of growing my hair.  I could care less about a smell.  Not to mention, I'm nice with them essential oils and thangs. A sistah knows how to concoct a lil somethin that can mask a smell if the product gives amazing results.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Nov 26, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> So i think I've chickened out on ordering afroveda.  I'm hearing mixed reviews on the scents of these products.  One YT user described the Totally Twisted as smelling like Nairerplexed.  I just watched Charzboss's vid and something of hers smelled like play-doh, lol.
> 
> I thank these youtube'ers who do these honest and thorough video's because I wanna hear people's honesty and I cannot take no stinky products so that would be a waste of money for me.  I just can't risk it.
> 
> I love your reviews Charzboss.




Hey Pokahontas (or anyone else), how do I order from http://hairveda.com/... I searched their site and couldn't figure it out..


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 26, 2009)

scotchbonnet said:


> Where is the online shop front for hairveda? I went to the site but I am only seeing a link to http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-SHunter941/StoreFront.bok. is this where everyine shops?
> 
> TIA


 


determined_to_grow said:


> Hey Pokahontas (or anyone else), how do I order from http://hairveda.com/... I searched their site and couldn't figure it out..


 
The store is shut down until the sale starts.  So you will be unable to look at anything. On other sites like Darcy's and Qhemet you just can't add anything to the cart at Hairveda they have taken the products off the site.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Shipping is great.  I was talking about not having time to go through the site and figure out what is 10% off, what's 15% off, etc.  That is time intensive.


YEA! i'm disappointed! I've been waiting forever to try this line and just the other day they had a two day sale giving 20% your entire order. That sale was for no reason and then black friday comes and your sale for that is "comme ci, comme ca"? BOOO!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Nov 26, 2009)

What!!!  I have so much shopping to do....  Thank you so much....


----------



## Solitude (Nov 26, 2009)

Idk, I'm unimpressed by these "deals" 

A lot of stores are trying to play people with these pretend sales. Ladies, buy carefully!!!! There are better discounts at some of these places during the year.

I might buy a hair dryer from folica.com


----------



## determined_to_grow (Nov 26, 2009)

OKay ladies.  Can we discuss what is worth buying (or what you are definitely going to purchase in a few hours). I am definitely going to be on hairveda's website at 12am, I am contemplating purchasing a GREAT flat iron for 1/3 of it's original price, and I am looking at some of Miss Jessie's products but what else can I get???


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2009)

Am I the only one who has already done their online banking moved funds for bills to make sure they can go to town without reservations?

I have 3 more hours.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2009)

*Afroveda*
-Shikaki Oil
-Hibiscus Oil
-All the hair butters
-Hemp Lock and Seed Butter
-PUR Whip Gelly

OR Just the Oil Sampler instead of the 2 separate ones

*Darcy's Botanicals*
-Daily Leave In
-Herbal Spritz
-Maybe...Madagascar Styling Creme
-Maybe...Transitioning Creme
*
Njoi Creations*
-Shampoo Bars
-Hair Grease


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Nov 26, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> So i think I've chickened out on ordering afroveda. I'm hearing mixed reviews on the scents of these products. One YT user described the Totally Twisted as smelling like Nairerplexed. I just watched Charzboss's vid and something of hers smelled like play-doh, lol.
> 
> I thank these youtube'ers who do these honest and thorough video's because I wanna hear people's honesty and I cannot take no stinky products so that would be a waste of money for me. I just can't risk it.
> 
> I love your reviews Charzboss.


 
The cocolatte moisture mask smells soooo good.  I'm always tempted to lift the lid and smell it even when I'm not using it.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 26, 2009)

it_comes_naturally said:


> The cocolatte moisture mask smells soooo good. I'm always tempted to lift the lid and smell it even when I'm not using it.


 
It shole do.  I was in my exercise class sweating and smelling like chocolate .


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Nov 26, 2009)

Im not really feeling these "sales"


----------



## JasLuv (Nov 26, 2009)

I am only buying a few things. I will be shopping wisely!


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 26, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> So i think I've chickened out on ordering afroveda. I'm hearing mixed reviews on the scents of these products. One YT user described the Totally Twisted as smelling like Nairerplexed. I just watched Charzboss's vid and something of hers smelled like play-doh, lol.
> 
> I thank these youtube'ers who do these honest and thorough video's because I wanna hear people's honesty and I cannot take no stinky products so that would be a waste of money for me. I just can't risk it.
> 
> I love your reviews Charzboss.


 


You have to remember its people's
opinions.
I actually like the smell, reminds of ginnger
cookies..
*shrugs*

If your unsure about the smell of a product, I would get
a sample.


----------



## epiphany braids (Nov 26, 2009)

This is torture pure agony!!!! I hope these websites server don't get busy and nothing goes through....ahhh think positive epiphany, positive!!!!!


----------



## Charz (Nov 26, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> So i think I've chickened out on ordering afroveda.  I'm hearing mixed reviews on the scents of these products.  One YT user described the Totally Twisted as smelling like Nairerplexed.  I just watched Charzboss's vid and something of hers smelled like play-doh, lol.
> 
> I thank these youtube'ers who do these honest and thorough video's because I wanna hear people's honesty and I cannot take no stinky products so that would be a waste of money for me.  I just can't risk it.
> 
> I love your reviews Charzboss.



Thank you!!!

I have heard as well that Afroveda smells are inconsistent, even with the same product. Maybe I got a bad batch, but I cannot afford the possibility. I am very scent sensitive.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2009)

1.5 hours....to go


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Nov 26, 2009)

^^^ LOL you ready huh? I am too though, after I buy my products Im going to sleep


----------



## determined_to_grow (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't understand why these stores wait until 12am... I am SO SO SLEEPY!!!!  I don't know if I can make it... I also want to jump in the car and hit a few stores... We'll see what happens...  Grrrrr


----------



## labelfree (Nov 26, 2009)

Afroveda has their sale up 


NVM looks like a glitch on the site


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 26, 2009)

labelfree said:


> Afroveda has their sale up


Thank you!!


----------



## labelfree (Nov 26, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> Thank you!!


 

Seems like something is wrong with the site though. I was only able to put the Totally Twisted Butter in my cart


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 26, 2009)

labelfree said:


> Seems like something is wrong with the site though. I was only able to put the Totally Twisted Butter in my cart



Really, my cart is stock up.
Maybe everyone is on the site making
it run slow...


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 26, 2009)

Darcy's Botanicals has added about 3-4 different new items to her site. New stuff keeps popping up.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow they tricked me..that was 40 minutes early. I'm not ready...too many choices...what to do what to do...

I don't see the afroveda sale...


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2009)

This will actually be hard since prices and products haven't been disclosed up until NOW!

ETA: ALL THE SITES ARE STILL LOCKED FOR ME...I SEE ZERO PRODUCTS OR DEALS.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2009)

WWW.DARCYSBOTANICALS.COM

That's opening up for me right now. WOW There are new products...

Time to get to work. Let's start comparing to see what I want.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2009)

What are you ladies getting from Darcy? SOOO MANY OPTIONS. NEW OPTIONS. I wasn't prepared. I have more than I originally thought in my cart. I hope being an hour slow while I make decisions doesn't hurt me..I want my stuff in the first batch shipped.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 26, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> WWW.DARCYSBOTANICALS.COM
> 
> That's opening up for me right now. WOW There are new products...
> 
> Time to get to work. Let's start comparing to see what I want.



I'm getting the  2 new Avocado Butters.


----------



## labelfree (Nov 26, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> I'm getting the 2 new Avocado Butters.


 
Me too I'm getting the Avocado and Honey Twisting Cream but geesh my total is $17.50 erplexed


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 26, 2009)

labelfree said:


> Me too I'm getting the Avocado and Honey Twisting Cream but geesh my total is $17.50 erplexed


My total is 18 bucks.. my Afroved cart is around 47 something..


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2009)

Where are the 25% off parts of afroveda. 

I'm trying not to order until I have all my carts full. I'm waiting on NjoiCreations to load up there website.

Afroveda has thrown me for a complete loop. this 15% off the big stuff SUCKS!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> I'm getting the  2 new Avocado Butters.



I compared those two and the ingredients are EXACTLY the same. I wonder if that was a mistake? One says plum and the other says honey, but there isn't any honey in the one labeled honey.


----------



## labelfree (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm not sure what I was expecting but these sales suck  Hairveda has nothing that I wanted on sale, Darcy's shipping is kinda high, and BeijaFlor isn't even having a sale I've been bamboozled. I hope NjoiCreationS comes through


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Nov 26, 2009)

ok I order my hairveda off to bed lol


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 26, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I compared those two and the ingredients are EXACTLY the same. I wonder if that was a mistake? One says plum and the other says honey, but there isn't any honey in the one labeled honey.



*Removes plum butter from cart*
Once you put the items in your cart for afroveda
the discount priced is subtracted


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2009)

The butter and oil sets from afroveda aren't discounted.

Didn't Afroveda have a sale that was 20% everything recently?
I'm really asking.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 26, 2009)

Do I need DB'S Daily Leave In AND Peach Kernel Hydrating Milk?


----------



## epiphany braids (Nov 27, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> I'm getting the 2 new Avocado Butters.


 

Is this good for stretching?


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> *The butter and oil sets from afroveda aren't discounted.*
> 
> Didn't Afroveda have a sale that was 20% everything recently?
> I'm really asking.




Nope they were not!
I was very annoyed... I wanna send a gift to a friend..
The sets aren't discounted...bad move..


----------



## epiphany braids (Nov 27, 2009)

This is BS y is Qhemet still out of stock?


----------



## africanviolet92 (Nov 27, 2009)

Seriously, who bought up all the Quemet products? It's only 12:03am EST and they are sold out of every item.   Fess up...

ETA: Oh, I see the note on the website now:  Order intake will be suspended from 11/4-11/26 to ship existing orders and prepare for our Black Friday Sale! All products will appear as "out of stock" until 11/27!

Hopefully, it will open up soon.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Nov 27, 2009)

diff time zone
it's 1106 where I am


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

It's only 9:03 here, but I've been shopping for 40 minutes...NjoiCreations needs to open up their site. Or were they saying 12:01am PACIFIC STANDARD TIME? She is located in the Bay Area. 

Well, I guess I need ot purchase my DB...and move on to figuring out what little I will order from Afroveda and their booty 15% off sale. I had a big list...but that needs to be sliced and diced now.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Qhemet doesnt' start until  7AM EASTERN STANDARD TIME TOMORROW!

I'm thankful because that would be too much buying at once. Especially, since we couldn't preload our carts.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 27, 2009)

Just bought my Oyin stuff
Waiting for Qhemet to change their site
*tapping fingers*

ETA: Thanks for the info about 7 am


----------



## Kay.Dee (Nov 27, 2009)

I think I'm gonna hold out on afroveda
maybe there will be a good X-mas sale, I'm supposed to be wearing braids until Feb anyways.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> The butter and oil sets from afroveda aren't discounted.
> 
> Didn't Afroveda have a sale that was 20% everything recently?
> I'm really asking.


they had one in october that i missed! the sales suck. I will wait until anothe 20%+ sale on the entire order, not just select items


----------



## Menina Preta (Nov 27, 2009)

Picked up 2 jars of Sitrinillah (such a good DC) and some Almond Glaze to try out.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 27, 2009)

Just got my hairveda.  Off to buy something else!!


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm not feeling these sales.  Last year I bought from Hairveda and that sale was so much better.  I'm not buying anything from them.  I will be up early and I will buy my Qhemet products and keep it moving.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Njoi Creations prices are suppose to be reduced....They look the same to me...

Or was this hairdressing $12 2 days ago? Instead of $10?


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 27, 2009)

lawd! the shipping is expensive! what ever happened to a usps flat rate box...... damn.  I am so waiting for the next afroveda sale


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Nov 27, 2009)

It doesn't matter what time zone you are in....It's what time zone the Estore is in.

Got my Hairveda- 2 Cocasta Oil (been waiting for this), Whipped Gelly (just to try) & Almond Glaze (for my twists/twistouts)

Shescentit- Gillian Butter 8oz & Avocado Condish (free shipping b/c of discount)

Only spent $50 total (including shipping).

I'm done with hair stuff tomorrow I'm looking at Wii games and DVDs.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

My coupon code isn't working for Darcy's Botanicals.  it's THANKS  right?


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 27, 2009)

I got my stuff from Hairveda & Darcy's.  The complaints about Hairveda are funny to me. Granted the sale is on specific items but that stuff is 40-50% off and they're not that expensive in the first place.  At Qhemet all that stuff is expensive and it's 20% off across the board and you have to spend $34 which means you have to buy 3 products well unless one of your items is that t-shirt.   I will still be shopping there myself because I love her products but I'm just laughing.


----------



## labelfree (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Njoi Creations prices are suppose to be reduced....They look the same to me...
> 
> Or was this hairdressing $12 2 days ago? Instead of $10?


 
I noticed that too. All I ordered from her was a *Coconut Cream Hairdressing- 2oz*  But I see more things popping up

ETA Got the Avocado and Honey Cream from DC on Etsy my total came to $14.50 I know it's only $3 but hey


----------



## angeleyez09 (Nov 27, 2009)

I just bought 2 Sitrinillahs DCs, 1 Moist Condition 24/7, 1 Whipped Gelly, and 1 Whipped Cream from Hairveda. Hope they work!


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I got my stuff from Hairveda & Darcy's.  The complaints about Hairveda are funny to me. Granted the sale is on specific items but that stuff is 40-50% off and they're not that expensive in the first place.  At Qhemet all that stuff is expensive and it's 20% off across the board and you have to spend $34 which means you have to buy 3 products well unless one of your items is that t-shirt.   I will still be shopping there myself because I love her products but I'm just laughing.



I'm buying two full size items and a sample from Qhemet's sale.


----------



## labelfree (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> My coupon code isn't working for Darcy's Botanicals. it's THANKS right?


 
Yes the code is THANKS try refreshing your page and trying again


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

I am SLEEPY. I was about to buy from the ETSY STORE Then I noticed the MAJOR INCREASE IN SHIPPING compared to her regular website. NO THANKS!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow! It keeps saying that the THANKS code is invalid.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 27, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> I'm buying two full size items and a sample from Qhemet's sale.


 
That's what I had to do her last sale.  This time around I know her products so I'm good.  I'm ordering 4 full size items and 1 sample.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Wow! It keeps saying that the THANKS code is invalid.


 
Does it need to be capitalized? Maybe that's it.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm done for now.  Ordered hairveda, jasmine beauty, and christina grant.  I want to order some other stuff, but not really feeling the sales.  I heard there was a recession going on 'round these parts.  Thought there would be better sales, but guess not.


----------



## labelfree (Nov 27, 2009)

I see what your talking about I just tried it on the site too and it told me the same thing erplexed Wonder what's going on? Maybe a site overload?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

I wonder if she would just reimburse me through paypal if I pay the full price.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Wow! It keeps saying that the THANKS code is invalid.



I typed it in lowercase and it worked for me.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Who has made an order through the www.darcysbotanicals.com website? Did your coupon code work?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm deleting all my browsing history etc...maybe it will work now.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Who has made an order through the www.darcysbotanicals.com website? Did your coupon code work?



I ordered through there and the code worked for me. I typed the code in lowercase.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> I ordered through there and the code worked for me. I typed the code in lowercase.



Maybe I waited too long. Being too careful with my purchase I didn't submit immediately. Now, I'm left out in the cold. No Darcy's Botanicals for me...sad times...


I've typed it about 20 times all different ways.


----------



## KynniB (Nov 27, 2009)

have you tried to copy and paste it? Thats what i did?


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Maybe I waited too long. Being too careful with my purchase I didn't submit immediately. Now, I'm left out in the cold. No Darcy's Botanicals for me...sad times...
> 
> 
> I've typed it about 20 times all different ways.



Try her etsy site. She added the products w/ the already discounted price. http://www.etsy.com/shop/darcysbotanicals


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

KynniB said:


> have you tried to copy and paste it? Thats what i did?



 Yep I did. 



BeetleBug said:


> Try her etsy site. She added the products w/ the already discounted price. http://www.etsy.com/shop/darcysbotanicals



The shipping was like 5 dollars higher on the etsy site.


----------



## Essence125 (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Maybe I waited too long. Being too careful with my purchase I didn't submit immediately. Now, I'm left out in the cold. No Darcy's Botanicals for me...sad times...
> 
> 
> I've typed it about 20 times all different ways.



its not working for me either, but it was working before.


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> My coupon code isn't working for Darcy's Botanicals. it's THANKS right?


 

Not working for me either


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm just going to order. I don't want to wait any longer and be pushed futher back in the que.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Yep I did.
> 
> 
> 
> The shipping was like 5 dollars higher on the etsy site.



Oh darn, I just saw that she adds shipping for additional items.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

I have to be up at 3:30 to place my Qhemet's order. That's in 5.5hrs. 

This is crazy.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, got my hairveda stuff, can't even remember what I ordered 15 mins ago

Waiting on shescentit since I have to do up an order form.

Can't believe I stayed up late for qhemet only to here that sale doesn't start until tomorrow morning. Now I have to wake up early


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm just making the order by faith. We will see how awesome the company is when they receive my email about my 25% off refund. But, I've been stalking this website for 2 weeks. I just can't go to bed w/o placing the order.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Ordered my Darcy's...now moving on to figure out Afroveda. Is it even worth the drama?


----------



## 2inspireU (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, I got my Honey Hemp conditioner from Oyin. Thanks to the lousy 15% off I only got the 16oz vs. 32oz that I really wanted. I also got the Shikikai Elixir oil from Afroveda  that was only 10% off. I really hate these "sales." Now, I'm just waiting on Qhemet's Biologics for the Alma Oil Pomade and I'm done.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 27, 2009)

Mrs. Verde said:


> I'm done for now.  Ordered hairveda, jasmine beauty, and christina grant.  I want to order some other stuff, but not really feeling the sales.  I heard there was a recession going on 'round these parts.  Thought there would be better sales, but guess not.


what's the website for jasmine's beauty?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> what's the website for jasmine's beauty?



http://www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com/

25% OFF.


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 27, 2009)

Ladies having problems with darcy's i couldn't log in or add nothing to my cart on the regular site at all. I went through etsy and the prices for the products are already discounted. I didn't have time to compare shipping.


----------



## labelfree (Nov 27, 2009)

The Sweet Milk Detangling Cream Leave in Conditioner  from Christine Gant is soOOoOoo tempting......off to look for reviews


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

I really want to buy that ACV Shampoo bar from Njoi and the the Aryuvedic Shampoo Bar, but with shipping it comesup to 15 for 2 bars...ouch.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

I feel like we are doing our own little stake (sp) out in front of the store for Black Friday. Because baby I'm tired...I rather be laying down laughing watching the Golden Girls, but I'm trying to get my shopping in before folks wake up and buy everything up.


----------



## labelfree (Nov 27, 2009)

The Darcy's website code is working now!


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Nov 27, 2009)

labelfree said:


> The Darcy's website code is working now!


 
Yep, finally.  I'm glad I waited.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

labelfree said:


> The Darcy's website code is working now!



 I already placed my order. I couldn't wait. I'm over here at Afroveda shaking my head.

I have never used her products before so now I'm like...I might as well buy because if I like them...when the better sale comes along I'll know what to SUPER DUPER SIZE. 
I wishe she shold the butters in individual sample sizes .


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I have heard as well that Afroveda smells are inconsistent, even with the same product. Maybe I got a bad batch, but I cannot afford the possibility. *I am very scent sensitive.*


Me too.  If something smells bad, weird or annoying I just can't deal with it in my hair.  If I ever order from there at least I will know to order samples on some things. 

Why did I fall asleep and I'm just now waking up at 2 o'clock.  I guess none of the sales had me motivated to get back up, lol.  Well let me scavange around and see what's left.


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hairveda didn't have the Vatika Frosting on sale, so I just placed orders with Darcy's and Afroveda. I got the Coconut Cupuacu Butter Natural Hair Pomade from Darcy's and the CocoLatte Moisture Mask and Shea-Amla Whipped Butter from Afroveda...now I can go to bed!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm still up...I'm trying to figure out what to do about my AfroVeda order. I want everything, but the prices aren't great...so I don't know what to do...

I want all 4 butters, PUR WHIP GELLY, Hemp Loc and Twist Butter, 2 Full size oils, and the Carrot Seed Shampoo Bar.

That's too much...lol


----------



## werenumber2 (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I'm over here at Afroveda shaking my head.



You and me both . The only thing I wanted to try was the Shikakai Elixir and, at 10% off, that'll be a no-go for me. I feel like this is my punishment for catching a discount on everything I wanted from Hairveda. I'm just gonna sit tight and wait for another Afroveda 25% sale.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Afroveda has had 25% sales?


----------



## werenumber2 (Nov 27, 2009)

^^^

Yep, her Valentine's Day sale was 25% off. Then they had a 20% off anniversary sale in July.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Nov 27, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> SAVE US TO YOUR FAVORITES FOR OUR BIG BLACK FRIDAY SALE !!! EVERYONE THAT MAKES A PURCHASE DURING OUR BLACK FRIDAY SALE WILL BE ENTERED IN A DRAWING TO WIN A COUPON CODE FOR $50 WORTH OF FREE STUFF(2 winners will be chosen at random)
> 
> ON SALE NOW use discount code hairluv for even more savings
> Body Whip / Body Lotion
> ...



I was about to place my order, but the shipping wasn't 5.00. I sent them a email, maybe they will reply in time. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Finally place Afrovea order. I don't know if it was wise to place an order this late/early because I can barely see the screen and who knows if I'm thinking straight. Watch when I wake up tomorrow I won't even be able to understand what I typed this late at night/early in the morning. 2 hours until QHEMETS SALE. I should take 1.5hr nap before that happens.

But, moving on to Hairveda...maybe they will have something I like. If it isn't all gone.


----------



## scotchbonnet (Nov 27, 2009)

YUP YUP!!! 

Just bought in the Darcy's Botanicals sale. I got the Coconut Cupuacu Butter Natural Hair Pomade, Madagascar Vanilla Styling Creme and the Coconut Patchouli Leave-In Conditioner. 

I think I will only do Qhemet after this - lets hope I am still in the mood when they open. Afroveda is a no go for me....no sale there IMO.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 27, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> It doesn't matter what time zone you are in....It's what time zone the Estore is in.
> 
> Got my Hairveda- 2 Cocasta Oil (been waiting for this), Whipped Gelly (just to try) & Almond Glaze (for my twists/twistouts)
> 
> ...


 
how'd you get free shipping? Or you're just saying that the discount was equivalent to free shipping at Shescentit.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 27, 2009)

Jasmine's - check
Shescentit - check
Darcy's - check
Hairveda - check
Christine Gant - one of my products became sold out while I was checking out and I just got p'ed and didn't get anything.

Think I'm done.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Does the Coco Tree Dentangling Ghee really work? This wasn't on my list, but now I'm thinking about getting it.

Ugh..Why did I wake up and all the lights were out? GREAT 3;55am and we have blown a fuse.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow..on only 1.5hohurs of sleep even I can see that the shipping is RIDICULOUS over at Qhemet. This is the highest shipping thus far. Probably because of the distance?


----------



## scotchbonnet (Nov 27, 2009)

Jeez the Qhemet shipping is CRAZYYYYYYYYY


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 27, 2009)

My shipping from Qhemet was 6.75. Is it the same for everybody?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

My Shipping is $13


I've been getting $10 shipping rates from Afroveda and Darcy Botanicals.

But, this is coming from New York? This is further than the others. And I ordered more stuff from the other companies.


----------



## scotchbonnet (Nov 27, 2009)

My shipping is coming at 10.05 for 3 items......???


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Mien is 12.95 for 3 items.


----------



## scotchbonnet (Nov 27, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> My shipping from Qhemet was 6.75. Is it the same for everybody?


 
How many items did you buy?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Amal and Olive HEAVY cREAM
Burdock Root Cream
Honey Hydrating Balm

All 8oz...I'm good to go right?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 27, 2009)

My qhemet shipping came to $24, half of the cost of the products I ordered, but I ordered anyway Yes, her products are worth it. 
I did not get charged for shipping at Hairveda I hope they don't send me an email later saying I need to pay shipping because it is international.
Now I am waiting for Shescentit to send me my invoice for international.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 27, 2009)

scotchbonnet said:


> How many items did you buy?



3: 2 BRBC and a sample of the CTDG


----------



## scotchbonnet (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Amal and Olive HEAVY cREAM
> Burdock Root Cream
> Honey Hydrating Balm
> 
> All 8oz...I'm good to go right?


 
Same thing I'm trying to order - why is our shipping different - I am shiiping to NY......


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 27, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> My shipping from Qhemet was 6.75. Is it the same for everybody?



  My shipping was about $10.  It's a good thing I already bought one of the products from this board, because my shipping cost would've been higher.

ETA:  I forgot that I requested the $2.00 insurance, so that's around $12 shipping. Oh lawd!!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you all getting the insuranace? Are there packages regularly damaged upon arrival?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm shipping to California


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Are you all getting the insuranace? Are there packages regularly damaged upon arrival?



No and no...


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 27, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> *My qhemet shipping came to $24*, half of the cost of the products I ordered, but I ordered anyway Yes, her products are worth it.
> I did not get charged for shipping at Hairveda I hope they don't send me an email later saying I need to pay shipping because it is international.
> Now I am waiting for Shescentit to send me my invoice for international.




  Wow!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

I hope you ladies paying throughj paypal are making sure your paypal shipping address is correct. SOmetimes these people ignore your instructions on their website and go only by paypal address.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

I lollie gagged too much I think my order was like #345.

ETA: Ohh It was #5345....I thoguht #345 people got their order in before me...Totally possible. But, #5345...umm that's probably how many purchases made through paypal. 

I was abou to be REAL REAL sad if #345 folks were ahead of me and these folks were just now going to start making the batches.


WHEW! That's done

Darcy Botanicals CHECK
AfroVeda CHECK
Qhemet CHECK


Where else should I go?


----------



## scotchbonnet (Nov 27, 2009)

I didn't get insurance.....

QHEMET - DONE
DARCY'S - DONE

That's me for 2010 lololol. My husband's gonna kill me if I get anything else up in here!


----------



## Charz (Nov 27, 2009)

Made my Qhemet order. Shipped it to my future FIL to get cheaper shipping since he we be up my way in Decemeber.

That saved me some cash!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 27, 2009)

Kimiche said:


> Wow!


I guess most of my 20% off went to shipping


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Kimiche said:


> Wow!



THat's INTERNATIONAL!

Well, I hope these products were worth it..I spent more money at Qhemet's for less product compared to the other stores.


----------



## SND411 (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have to apply a coupon? Are the prices on the product lower? (having troubling with site)


----------



## epiphany braids (Nov 27, 2009)

oh see this is CRAZY y is the shipping at Qhemet so high?


Looks like I will have to send an email. This is crazy. I KNOW the USPS do not even charge that much for shipping. Granted they need to make profit but for crying out loud and that lousy discount just humph. Something has to give, I wonder where they ship from. Well I placed my order anyway just got 3 things:

Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
Qhemet burdock root butter cream
Qhemet Alma and Olive heavy cream

Off to work to make back my money that I spent!!!!

Thank you ladies for posting ALL this great info and for  those who stayed up late with me you guys have helped guide the way!!! May you have a wonder Hair journey and health!!

HHG


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> THat's INTERNATIONAL!
> 
> Well, I hope these products were worth it..I spent more money at Qhemet's for less product compared to the other stores.


Considering its international, I think it is fair. I have seen worse. or maybe I am trying to make myself feel bettererplexed


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 27, 2009)

AfriPrincess411 said:


> Do you have to apply a coupon? Are the prices on the product lower? (having troubling with site)


yes, the code is CULTURE


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Made my Qhemet order. Shipped it to my future FIL to get cheaper shipping since he we be up my way in Decemeber.
> 
> That saved me some cash!



 My friend is going to new york in about 10days. I was thinking about having her pick me up some. I would probably get it from her before I receive it from Qhemet's.  

And save a few dollars. It's not like I'm traveling to get it. Hahahaha. 

I'm a penny hustler.


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 27, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> I guess most of my 20% off went to shipping





TrustMeLove said:


> THat's INTERNATIONAL!
> 
> Well, I hope these products were worth it..I spent more money at Qhemet's for less product compared to the other stores.



I see, didn't know that was international shipping.  I was wondering.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> Considering its international, I think it is fair. I have seen worse. or maybe I am trying to make myself feel bettererplexed



Maybe you are, but whose to say that's wrong. I'm already doing the mental mending and preparation for when I receive a box with  8 oz bottles and the receipt inside saying I spent $51 fo 3 8oz bottles. 



I'm going to keep this a secet. This won't be revealed unless the products are AMAZING! If they aren't that fact will have a permanent and prominent spot in my siggy for at least 2 weeks. 


No eating out next week for me...


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Kimiche said:


> I see, didn't know that was international shipping.  I was wondering.



I figured you didnt' see that part..I had to do a double take.

$24 to go somewhere in the US? Umm negative. A Lhcfer would have to pick me up some...


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 27, 2009)

I shipped out a flat rate medium sized box the other day and it sure as hell was a lot of products stuffed in there and it was about 6 pounds.  I paid $10.35 flat rate.  But here I am only getting 3 products for around the same price, plus I am paying for insurance because of peace of mind.


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I figured you didnt' see that part..I had to do a double take.
> 
> $24 to go somewhere in the US? Umm negative. A Lhcfer would have to pick me up some...



I thought you loved Qhemet's products so much that you were stocking up big time.  You know, the more products that you add the higher the shipping is. lol


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 27, 2009)

Kimiche said:


> I shipped out a flat rate medium sized box the other day and it sure as hell was a lot of products stuffed in there and it was about 6 pounds.  I paid $10.35 flat rate.  But here I am only getting 3 products for around the same price, plus I am paying for insurance because of peace of mind.


these online retailers really rip people off with the shipping. A flat rate box can ship soooooo many things, for much cheaper and can reach more people without inflating the price. They can be tracked. I just don't get it. Shipping to Canada is 20+ dollars at most of these retailers but a flat rate box that would fit my order is ten bucks? RIP OFF


----------



## 2inspireU (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't think I am purchasing from Qhemet since you have to buy 3 items for the 20% discount and their products cost too much already. If I were to get 3 items it would be $42.10(w/ discount) and if I only bought my one item it would be $21.95.

*I made an order, since I figured out a way to lower my total cost because I didn't notice those 2oz samples for 5.50. Now I'm done.*


----------



## venusd (Nov 27, 2009)

Okay ladies, I woke up rested at 7am est turned on the laptop and went straight to this thread and here are my results:
*Bee Mine*:
1 x Strawberry Kiwi = $15.00
1 x Mango Serum = $14.00
Sub-Total: $29.00
United States Postal Service (1.90lbs) (Priority Mail (2 - 3 days)): $7.10
Discount Coupon: BLKFRI2009 : -$7.25
Total: $28.85

*Hairveda*:
SitriNillah Deep Conditioner: 1
CoCasta Shikakai Hair Oil : 2
Whipped Gelly: 1
Whipped Cream: 1
Total: 41.84  10.35 Shipping

*Shescentit*:

Coco Creme Leave-In  N0901                2   12.00
Conditioner
Banana Brulee        N0845                2   17.00  Fragrance = Banana split
Moisturizing Deep                                    Size = 16 oz (+6) - $17
Conditioner
                                   Subtotal   58.00
                            Coupon discount  -14.50
                                 (thanks25)
                                   Subtotal   43.50
                                   Shipping    7.95
                                      Total   51.45
*Oyin:*

2 x Juices and Berries - nourishing herbal leave-in = $22.00
------------------------------------------------------
Sub-Total: $22.00
Discount Coupon: thxwknd : -$3.30
United States Postal Service (Priority Mail): $6.15
Total: $24.85

*Qhemet*:

CTDGCocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
[Size:2 oz.]2$5.50$11.00AOHCAmla & Olive Heavy Cream
[Size:8 oz.]2$16.50$33.00BRBCBurdock Root Butter Cream
[Size:2 oz.]2$5.50$11.00DSC-120% Off Black Friday Sale
1-$11.00-$11.00  Sub Total: $44.00 Tax: $0.00 Shipping: $10.05 Grand Total: $54.05
Now I did budget for these sales so the shipping is a little high but I figured as much.  With most sales they hide the discount somewere elseerplexed

I wanted to try Afroveda, but I'm glad I have you all to stop me and wait for a Christmas sale (maybe).  I also want to try Darcy's Botanicals but I'll wait for that one too. Happy shopping ladies, I'm off to finish some leftovers, shopping done!
V~


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 27, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> these online retailers really rip people off with the shipping. A flat rate box can ship soooooo many things, for much cheaper and can reach more people without inflating the price. They can be tracked. I just don't get it. Shipping to Canada is 20+ dollars at most of these retailers but a flat rate box that would fit my order is ten bucks? RIP OFF



People make their money with shipping and handling costs. ITs like that on eBay too. I dont hike up my prices but a lot of people do.  They call it the "handling" charge, as in, pay me to walk to the post office.

I didnt realize you had to spend $34 at Qhemet. Well for $35.70 I got the Burdock Root cream, some detanlging ghee, and the tea tree and grapeseed pomade.  Shipping included. I got some Juices and Berries from Oyin for $16.50 (that pissed me off) ETA: I just got the SitriNillah Masque from Hairveda for $16.50 shipped


----------



## spelmanlocks (Nov 27, 2009)

I purchased from Qhemet (burdock root butter, alma & olive oil cream, cocoa detangling ghee, and olive and honey hydrating balm).  I was pretty disappointed with the discount, but either way I'm excited to try these products.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 27, 2009)

Qhemet's products are great.  The detangling ghee is the ish.  I paid $10.05 shipping for 5 items.  They ship from Florida and I believe shipping price is based on where you are that's why you can put in your zip and get a quote I believe.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't understand what is 10% off and 25% off at Afroveda?
And should I just get sample sizes from qhemet since I have full (full) sizes anyways?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Wow..on only 1.5hohurs of sleep even I can see that the shipping is RIDICULOUS over at Qhemet. This is the highest shipping thus far. Probably because of the distance?





scotchbonnet said:


> Jeez the Qhemet shipping is CRAZYYYYYYYYY





BeetleBug said:


> My shipping from Qhemet was 6.75. Is it the same for everybody?





TrustMeLove said:


> My Shipping is $13
> 
> 
> I've been getting $10 shipping rates from Afroveda and Darcy Botanicals.
> ...





scotchbonnet said:


> My shipping is coming at 10.05 for 3 items......???





TrustMeLove said:


> Mien is 12.95 for 3 items.





Mandy4610 said:


> My qhemet shipping came to $24, half of the cost of the products I ordered, but I ordered anyway Yes, her products are worth it.
> I did not get charged for shipping at Hairveda I hope they don't send me an email later saying I need to pay shipping because it is international.
> Now I am waiting for Shescentit to send me my invoice for international.


From all the companies I ordered from, *Qhemet* was the cheapest. It was $8.10 for 8 products (2 are 8 oz and 2 are 5 oz.)
*Hairveda's* shipping was $10.35 for 12 products (5 are 16 oz., 5 are 8 oz. and 2 are 4 oz.).
I'm in Florida.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 27, 2009)

Did I just spend $70 on hair products? He's gonna hurt me lol


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Nov 27, 2009)

Qhemet ships out of Florida if that explains the high shipping costs any.


----------



## epiphany braids (Nov 27, 2009)

Can anyone be ever so kind to tell me the difference between:

Juices and Berries

Frank Juice 
Both from oyin


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 27, 2009)

epiphany braids said:


> Can anyone be ever so kind to tell me the difference between:
> 
> Juices and Berries
> 
> ...


 

To my knowledge it is the smell/essential oil blend. I don't have the frank juice, but I have greg and JnB.


----------



## Cien (Nov 27, 2009)

Does anyone know if a code is needed when ordering from Hairsisters.com?! 

--

nevermind. 

brain freeze.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 27, 2009)

IS qhemet's gel worth it? Or should I just stick to my olive oil and clear eco styler


----------



## scotchbonnet (Nov 27, 2009)

Man I want to try Qhemet - but I have buyers remorse - it dang don't cost so much to ship flat rate! NO IT DOES NOT!!!! I hate retailers who do this. Your handling time should be in the cost of the product - NOT in the shipping. I ain't doing that again I swear!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Pompous Blue said:


> From all the companies I ordered from, *Qhemet* was the cheapest. It was $8.10 for 8 products (2 are 8 oz and 2 are 5 oz.)
> *Hairveda's* shipping was $10.35 for 12 products (5 are 16 oz., 5 are 8 oz. and 2 are 4 oz.).
> I'm in Florida.



That's the key you live right around the corne from them...you have it good.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

scotchbonnet said:


> Man I want to try Qhemet - but I have buyers remorse - it dang don't cost so much to ship flat rate! NO IT DOES NOT!!!! I hate retailers who do this. Your handling time should be in the cost of the product - NOT in the shipping. I ain't doing that again I swear!



I know the cost was ridiculous, but think of it like this..YOU GOT IT OUT OF THE WAY! Sometimes you have to get certain things out of the way. The product is hyped very well, but now you will get to see for yourself.

Either you will find the product that you have been waiting for to nourish and protect your locks or you have found a product that you can exchange or resale  on the product exchange forum. Either way you no longer have to struggle with the buy or don't buy question.


This is what I'm telling myself. I'm hoping I LOVE IT! But, I hope I love my other stuff too. If I love it then next sale I know to STOCK UP!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, yall should stop complaining about shipping and making me feel bad,.I paid $24  and I aint complaining
Buyers remorse is the worst when it comes to online shopping.
Qhemet has good products and it is worth it...Now look at the pic of my hair in my siggy and repeat after me..........................

QHEMET MAKES GOOD PRODUCTS AND I AM WILLING TO PAY AN ARM AND A LEG FOR THEM BEACAUSE MY HAIR IS WORTH IT!!

There, feel better?​


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

I want that Coco SHikakai oil from Hairveda, but I can't get down with the shipping cost. I'm shipping cost'd out. 

I'm going to head to trader joes and get some jojoba oil and find a place with some coconut oil and call it a wrap. 

I think..


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I want that Coco SHikakai oil from Hairveda, but I can't get down with the shipping cost. I'm shipping cost'd out.
> 
> I'm going to head to trader joes and get some jojoba oil and find a place with some coconut oil and call it a wrap.
> 
> I think..



I think it's worth it  It smells soooo good. If you buy from them you should try the sitrinillah conditioner too. This is THE BEST conditioner I have ever used in my life. This is the only conditioner that gives my hair true slip


----------



## africanviolet92 (Nov 27, 2009)

Are Hairveda's current prices on their website already discounted? Is the Sitrinillah worth it - $10 for 16oz + about 7 s/h?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I want that Coco SHikakai oil from Hairveda, but I can't get down with the shipping cost. I'm shipping cost'd out.
> 
> I'm going to head to trader joes and get some jojoba oil and find a place with some coconut oil and call it a wrap.
> 
> I think..


I ordered a few things from Hairveda, seems like shipping was free.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Nov 27, 2009)

africanviolet92 said:


> Are Hairveda's current prices on their website already discounted? Is the Sitrinillah worth it - $10 for 16oz + about 7 s/h?



I would say it's worth it. I bought 10 jars


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Nov 27, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> I ordered a few things from Hairveda, seems like shipping was free.



Hmmmm, it wasn't for me, I paid $10.35 for shipping.


----------



## scotchbonnet (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I know the cost was ridiculous, but think of it like this..*YOU GOT IT OUT OF THE WAY! Sometimes you have to get certain things out of the way.* The product is hyped very well, but now you will get to see for yourself.
> 
> Either you will find the product that you have been waiting for to nourish and protect your locks or you have found a product that you can exchange or resale on the product exchange forum. Either way you no longer have to struggle with the buy or don't buy question.
> 
> ...


 
Spoken like a true PJ!! lol - you right though lol.


----------



## scotchbonnet (Nov 27, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I would say it's worth it. *I bought 10 jars*


 
YOU ARE BEYOND HELP - LOLOLOL. 

The prices were good though so if it works for you  - then stock it up!. What is the shelf life though and how long will one last you?


----------



## scotchbonnet (Nov 27, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> QHEMET MAKES GOOD PRODUCTS AND I AM WILLING TO PAY AN ARM AND A LEG FOR THEM BEACAUSE MY HAIR IS WORTH!!
> ​


​ OK Mandy!! I am repeating! I'm trying to grow my TWA so I'm gonna pipe down........lol. nice hair you have!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Nov 27, 2009)

scotchbonnet said:


> YOU ARE BEYOND HELP - LOLOLOL.
> 
> The prices were good though so if it works for you  - then stock it up!. What is the shelf life though and how long will one last you?



Is has Orange oil in it so I believe that acts as a natural preservative. Their website doesn't have a self-life listed for this product like it does all the others, but the conditioners and the oils are the only products that can be bought in bulk so I'm sure they have preservatives in them. Even so I have a mini fridge for my hair products anyway, so I plan on putting them in there.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I think it's worth it  It smells soooo good. If you buy from them you should try the sitrinillah conditioner too. This is THE BEST conditioner I have ever used in my life. This is the only conditioner that gives my hair true slip



I'm a 4a/4b fine nappy...is it going to cut it?

I keep going back to the website lol.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 27, 2009)

Can somebody answer my qhemet questions? 
Is the gel worth it?
If I don't get the gel what is a good combo for 4a/b hair to get to meet the coupon requirement?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I'm a 4a/4b fine nappy...is it going to cut it?
> 
> I keep going back to the website lol.



I am a 4a, my hair isn't fine, it's coarse and tangles if I turn my head to the side  If it doesn't work for you I will buy it from you. But I have yet to hear a bad review for it from anyone. AND it has no silicones, AND it smells so good. If you have problems with keeping your hair truly moisturized then you should try it. I can deep condition with it and not have to put product in till the next day.

Also the cocasta shikakai oil, I like to use it on my skin too, it feels so good especially after I shave, so if you don't like it for your hair you can use it all over your body.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Can somebody answer my qhemet questions?
> Is the gel worth it?
> If I don't get the gel what is a good combo for 4a/b hair to get to meet the coupon requirement?



I  don't know about the gel. This was my first time buying Qhemet, but I skipped the gel because I bought PUR WHIP GELLY from Afro Veda. I haven't heard a bad review about that yet and it was cheaper.


----------



## africanviolet92 (Nov 27, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I would say it's worth it. *I bought 10 jars*


 
Girl, you are totally committed. I love it!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I don't know about the gel. This was my first time buying Qhemet, but I skipped the gel because I bought PUR WHIP GELLY from Afro Veda. I haven't heard a bad review about that yet and it was cheaper.


 

okay, yes 7.65 is cheaper


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (Nov 27, 2009)

I just ordered some goodies from Shescentit!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm trying to order the 16 oz size of the whipped gelly but I don't see a button for it.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 27, 2009)

Whatever I ordered the 32 oz size.

Okay so how often does qhemet do sales? I have a lot of stuff by them now I don't want to stock up unless I have to.


----------



## cocoaluv (Nov 27, 2009)

I just ordered some Qhemet stuff!!! It wasnt as expensive as I thought 42.90 total including 8.10 shipping and handling. I got the Alma Oil Nurishing Pomade, Oilve and Honey Hydrating Balm, Amla and Olive Heavy Cream and the Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee...I hope these products are great.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Nov 27, 2009)

I just ordered with Qhemet, I didn't use my paypal just it case it gets lost in the mail. My cc is really good at removing charges if I don't receive items.

I'm excited because I purchased 2 fullsize and one sample for under 40.00 and our local retailer charges 20.00 for each product. So I'm saving some $.


----------



## africanviolet92 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm mad that I'm back in this thread for the zillionth time.


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Okay, the code CULTURE for Qhemet is not working for me. Anyone know what's up with this or what the real code is?

Nevermind, I see that there's a minimum purchase


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Nov 27, 2009)

I just finished my order with Jasmine, I purchased mostly body stuff. I hope I like it, her shipping was only 6.00, which is great since I purchased 4 or 5 items. I think I'm done.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Why am I back on the Darcy's Botanical page? 

If you forgot 2 items...order it from Etsy...the shipping is cheaper for 2 items compared to ordering from the regular website.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 27, 2009)

did anyone purchase anything from njoi creations on etsy? I looked at her page and I see that her items look like the prices they usually are. did they sell out already?


----------



## Allandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Your Cheeziness said:


> Why did I come in here? I already have two years worth of shampoo and conditioner.


I know I have enough shampoo to last me for a long while.  I may order some She Scent It moisturizers though.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Nov 27, 2009)

For NY'ers, Ricky's has most products AND appliances 20% off including Kinky Curly, Curls, Moroccan Oil, Miss Jessie's, etc. Through November 30.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 27, 2009)

africanviolet92 said:


> Are Hairveda's current prices on their website already discounted? Is the Sitrinillah worth it - $10 for 16oz + about 7 s/h?


Hail yeah! I bought my 2nd 10 lb pail earlier.  I believe the shelf life on that and on the gallon condishes she sells are 1 year.  



BrownEyez22 said:


> I just finished my order with Jasmine, I purchased mostly body stuff. I hope I like it, her shipping was only 6.00, which is great since I purchased 4 or 5 items. I think I'm done.


Her body stuff is great.  I've given some of it away as gifts and people are still talking about it.  Her scents are out of this world too.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 27, 2009)

Also Qhem's products are so worth it.  I think it is the one product line that I have not heard many say " such and such product does not work for me".  Although I am a pj I don't use & buy any ole thing. I'm actually really picky.


----------



## Truth (Nov 27, 2009)

It's 2 much, I got all windows open.. all sites and i'm just looking like..


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok I just did Qhemet and Hairveda...the shipping is killing me.


----------



## Meli-Melo (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm in Canada and the shipping is outrageous for most of these websites. I think I may have to pass on these sales. Black Friday isn't for Canadians anyway.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Nov 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> *Hail yeah! I bought my 2nd 10 lb pail earlier.  I believe the shelf life on that and on the gallon condishes she sells are 1 year.  *
> 
> 
> Her body stuff is great.  I've given some of it away as gifts and people are still talking about it.  Her scents are out of this world too.



 You know it would have been cheaper to order 10 of the 16 ounces right? 10lbs is 160ozs. You would have saved $50....


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 27, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> You know it would have been cheaper to order 10 of the 16 ounces right? 10lbs is 160ozs. You would have saved $50....


 
You're right.  I guess I really didn't pay attention to the sale because I already had my list for weeks and technically I did not need anything on the list because I was getting the pail.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Nov 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> You're right.  I guess I really didn't pay attention to the sale because I already had my list for weeks and technically I did not need anything on the list because I was getting the pail.



Email them and see if they will change your order.


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 27, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Why am I back on the Darcy's Botanical page?
> 
> If you forgot 2 items...order it from Etsy...the shipping is cheaper for 2 items compared to ordering from the regular website.



It sure is cheaper, that's where I ordered my two products.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 27, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> Email them and see if they will change your order.


 
They would.  They are always good at stuff like that.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 27, 2009)

Mel1804 said:


> I'm in Canada and the shipping is outrageous for most of these websites. I think I may have to pass on these sales. Black Friday isn't for Canadians anyway.


I am in canada also and I could not help it, Qhemet is simply too good. I was running out so I went for it. If there was another way to get this in Canada, I would be the happiest woman on LHCF.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 27, 2009)

Okay I purchased from Afrovedas
I initially wanted more, but decided to wait
for the sale during X-mas.

I got the 
Shea Alma
Cocolatte
Goat Milk Conditioner

Total with shipping was 32.56


And from Hair sisters.
A human hair wig
2 wide tooth combs
and a wig cap.

26.59 in total.

I'm happy.
And I ordered a leave in form Shescnetit,
I was going to order form Darcys botanical..but decided to wait..


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 27, 2009)

Truth said:


> It's 2 much, I got all windows open.. all sites and i'm just looking like..


I was the same way, lol.  It took me hours to actually decide and place my orders.

I ended up getting 2 Hairveda Whipped Jelly and 1 Cocasta...there was no way I could resist those prices.

I also made a order with Darcy's Botanicals.  I hadn't even considered ordering from there until I saw the link posted here.  I don't think I've even heard of her products but once I went to the site and saw that yummy stuff my whole body started tingling.  I wanted to order everything.  I hope I like what I got.  I've really been looking for some heavier moisturizers and not a lot of places have them but she had quite a few to pick from.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Nov 27, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I was the same way, lol.  It took me hours to actually decide and place my orders.
> 
> I ended up getting 2 Hairveda Whipped Jelly and 1 Cocasta...there was no way I could resist those prices.
> 
> I also made a order with Darcy's Botanicals.  I hadn't even considered ordering from there until I saw the link posted here.  I don't think I've even heard of her products but once I went to the site and saw that yummy stuff my whole body started tingling.  I wanted to order everything.  I hope I like what I got.  I've really been looking for some heavier moisturizers and not a lot of places have them but she had quite a few to pick from.



You will love Darcy's! Not only are the products lovely and effective, her presentation is so beautiful, how she packs the items and the containers she uses.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 27, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Can somebody answer my qhemet questions?
> Is the gel worth it?
> If I don't get the gel what is a good combo for 4a/b hair to get to meet the coupon requirement?


I tried the gel years ago and hated it.  It gave me such bad build-up.  I've never gotten build-up like that from any product.  It was like goo.  I had the hardest time getting it all out.


----------



## Petit Amie (Nov 27, 2009)

I wasn't even thinking about ordering hair products until 8:00 this morning when I woke up because I just made an order to Anita Grant a few weeks ago. 
Here's what I got.

From Shescentit:

Avocado Conditioner 
Banana Brulee 
Fortifying Hair Masque 
Green Grape Leave
Conditioner Seyani Hair Butter 

From Hairveda:

Vatika Frosting
Shikakai Swirl Shampoo
CoCasta Shikakai Hair Oil
SitriNillah Deep Conditioner
Urban Artisan Soap(Mango Chutney)

From Darcy's Botanical:

Juicy Peach Kernel Nectar 
Madagascar Vanilla Styling Creme 
Daily Leave-In Conditioner
Coconut Cupuacu Butter Natural Hair Pomade 

I wanted to order the almond glaze from hairveda but they were sold out. Oh well maybe next year.


----------



## scotchbonnet (Nov 27, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I also made a order with Darcy's Botanicals. I hadn't even considered ordering from there until I saw the link posted here.


 
YUP!  Never heard of them either but that stuff looked the business! And it has good reviews so I have high hopes it agrees with my hair...considering I bought 2 different 8 oz jars and a leave in!


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ordered from shescenit and darcys botanticals.  I never ordered from them, but I'm looking for more natural products to use.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

I've never ordered from these e-tailers either, but I'm looking not only for more natural products but products that give EXCELLENT results. It jsut seems like I can't find what I need/desire on the beauty supply shelves.


----------



## Charz (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry if this is a repost but Donna Marie is having a BF sale too.

http://beautybydonnamarie.com/store/

20%

Code is DMBLACKFRIDAY


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 27, 2009)

Dayum you Char...........!!!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 27, 2009)

Is there a code for Apala Beauty By Nature?

http://apalabeauty.com/default.aspx


----------



## africanviolet92 (Nov 27, 2009)

Not that I have any business being back in this thread...

Are the prices on Darcy's already discounted?

NVM  - I read the home page where they listed the code. Duh.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 27, 2009)

What is good from donna marie?


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 27, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> I guess most of my 20% off went to shipping


how did u get free shipping with hairveda?


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 27, 2009)

I hate ya'll. Just bought a small order of hairveda . Just to try


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 27, 2009)

Next time afroveda has a real sale, where you get a certain percent (20+) off the order, I WILL be ordering!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 27, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Sorry if this is a repost but Donna Marie is having a BF sale too.
> 
> http://beautybydonnamarie.com/store/
> 
> ...



Ya'll need to quit posting new links of up here.  I have bills to pay ya know!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 27, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> how did u get free shipping with hairveda?


 Don't really know I ordered $33 worth of stuff and thats what I paid. shipping just showed up as $0.00.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 27, 2009)

really? I purchased $38.00 worth of items and I still had to pay shipping and handling erplexed. you were lucky!





Mandy4610 said:


> Don't really know I ordered $33 worth of stuff and thats what I paid. shipping just showed up as $0.00.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 27, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> Next time afroveda has a real sale, where you get a certain percent (20+) off the order, I WILL be ordering!



The only reason why I ordered from Afroveda and their non sale was because I've neglected my hair game. I was KISS all the way to the max and it was not cute. Frizzy hair etc...Plus I want to take my hair game to another level. 

With that being said I had stalked Afroveda's website for a few weeks. Waiting on Black Friday.... hoping for at minimum 20% sale...well when that didn't happened I pretty much didn't have a choice but to buy. I need hair products, I had fallen in love with the products from youtube, and the prices are extremely low even w/o the sale. So I just bit the bullet and 4 out of the 12 or so products I had originally planned to buy.


I was inbetween a rock in a hard place.. When I want something..I want it...and usualyl I just get it...

That's why I was the onl idiot to place my Darcy's Botanical order even when the THANKS code didn't work. I couldnt' wait any longer...

It's a curse.


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 27, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> I hate ya'll. Just bought a small order of hairveda . Just to try


  ahem.. your definition of "small"....


----------



## Ms.London (Nov 27, 2009)

...almost to tears...how do you order from hairveda without using paypal it said i can but how??? everytime it try it keeps forwarding me to paypal grrrrrrrr!....sale almost over...HELP!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 27, 2009)

If you purchase your hairveda items, can you enter your information on the left side of the screen w/o paying through paypal?




Ms.London said:


> ...almost to tears...how do you order from hairveda without using paypal it said i can but how??? everytime it try it keeps forwarding me to paypal grrrrrrrr!....sale almost over...HELP!


----------



## Ms.London (Nov 27, 2009)

...the question mark is confusing me...are you asking me or giving me help?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 27, 2009)

after your items are in your cart and you click on "proceed to check out", the next page takes you to a paypal login page...but on the same page it says "dont have a paypal account? pay with a credit card". did you see that? its on the left. click that and enter your information. I hope that helps.




Ms.London said:


> ...the question mark is confusing me...are you asking me or giving me help?


----------



## Ms.London (Nov 27, 2009)

...alright i'll try that thank you sooo much i really need to catch this sale and stock up on some new items


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 27, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> ahem.. your definition of "small"....


does 4 things equal small?


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 27, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> does 4 things equal small?


Hmmm....
What did you get?
If  you don't mind me asking..


----------



## Meli-Melo (Nov 27, 2009)

washnset said:


> really? I purchased $38.00 worth of items and I still had to pay shipping and handling erplexed. you were lucky!


I also had free shipping with a $36 order. I'm in Canada, so I don't know if that has something to do with it. At first, I was going to order for about $20 but with shipping it was more than $40!erplexed It cost less to order more!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh I see how it is. . I dont know what happened. Did anyone else get free shipping with hairveda?




Mel1804 said:


> I also had free shipping with a $36 order. I'm in Canada, so I don't know if that has something to do with it. At first, I was going to order for about $20 but with shipping it was more than $40!erplexed It cost less to order more!


----------



## labelfree (Nov 28, 2009)

Beija-Flor Naturals decided to do free shipping for the weekend  I'm happy since I really wanted to try the Creme Brulee......being a PJ is hard sometime


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Nov 29, 2009)

washnset said:


> Oh I see how it is. . I dont know what happened. Did anyone else get free shipping with hairveda?



Nope. I purchased 36 dollars worth of stuff


----------



## *fabulosity* (Nov 29, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Sorry if this is a repost but Donna Marie is having a BF sale too.
> 
> http://beautybydonnamarie.com/store/
> 
> ...


 
:fighting:... OK... I need some reviews... TWITCHING... off to look at your youtube ....


----------



## Charz (Nov 29, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> :fighting:... OK... I need some reviews... TWITCHING... off to look at your youtube ....



I plan on buying some during the Xmas sale, if they have one. I'll keep yah posted!


----------



## Lita (Nov 29, 2009)

I also bought the Lg herbal hair oil-Christein Gant...









Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 29, 2009)

FYI

Darcy's Botanicals did refund me 25% and I didn't have to track them down and hassle them...I just left a message in the paypal box that the 25% code didnt' work for me but I still wanted to order my products.

The next day I had an email from paypal about the refund and a nice note from Lysandra. 

Honestly, I was being a brat by ordering even though the code didn't work because I wanted to not be far behind in the que. 

Thank God this is a reputable company.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 29, 2009)

I received an e-mail from Sallybeauty.com for their Cyber Monday sale. 

20% off and free shipping.

The 20% off coupled with the Sallybeauty discount card is such a bargain!

*Offer valid Monday, November 30, 2009, only. Use promo code 555945.*


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 29, 2009)

washnset said:


> Oh I see how it is. . I dont know what happened. Did anyone else get free shipping with hairveda?


Its a Canadians only thing We pay too much for shipping for these things, finally someone decided to give us an incentive.


----------



## Tee (Nov 29, 2009)

Who still have sales going?   I see Afroveda and Shescentit.  Anyone else?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Nov 29, 2009)

Tee said:


> Who is still have the sale?   I see Afroveda and Shescentit.  Anyone else?



Jasmines as well, but I don't know the code.


----------



## 2inspireU (Nov 29, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> Jasmines as well, but I don't know the code.



Oyin has a sale until Monday.


----------



## Tee (Nov 29, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> Jasmines as well, but I don't know the code.





2inspireU said:


> Oyin has a sale until Monday.


Thanks ladies.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 29, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> Its a Canadians only thing We pay too much for shipping for these things, finally someone decided to give us an incentive.


About damn time. The joke is, shipping to Canada is not all that expensive. My order could be slapped in a flate rate box or envelope for ten bucks. It's not that serious that they have to charge like 30 bucks shipping for like one jar. Straight gouging sometimes


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 30, 2009)

Do yall know that Sabino has free shipping right now? Its time to stock up on lok & blok (AKA Moisture block).

Free shipping even to Canada

If I was not totally broke I would have ordered atleast 3 of those bad boys, but I only ordered one

Normally shipping to Canada costs more than the product it self, which is ridiculous, so I am excited about this deal.


----------



## chesmi (Nov 30, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay... I want like ALL of the Christine Gant stuff... Face/hair... I'm a sucker for great packaging.. I'm adding my stuff to the carts now.. and for those I can't add... I got an excel list so I can do it on my mobile while I'm out dodging and ducking folks at 1 a.m. trying to get gifts.



Fab,

If you  have an Amazon account you can put all your online wants in your Amazon Wish List. Amazon has a universal button that can use to shop  anyWhere online! That way everything is in one place for everyone purchasing gifts for you. Oh and don't forget to give high priority to the items wanted the most .

OMG, I thought I was bad! You gals are hilarious and have definitely helped to put the brakes on for me.  After learning that there is a quality factor to base product (e.g. certain oils, butters and essential oils) and a quality extraction method, I'm a bit picky about what I buy. But I have bookedmarked all and will be adding a Hair/Body care wishlist to Amazon !


----------



## Eisani (Nov 30, 2009)

Fighting.Urge.To.Buy.Jasmine's....


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 30, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> Do yall know that Sabino has free shipping right now? Its time to stock up on lok & blok (AKA Moisture block).
> 
> Free shipping even to Canada
> 
> ...


i'm scared to try the new moisture block because the new formula is different than the original.  I got some from ebay; the original that is.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, I just got my shipping confirmation from Qhemet. Yippee


----------



## so1913 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hair Rules has free shipping until midnight

Right now the Daily Cleansing Creme 16oz is on sale for the price of the 8oz.  This is one of 2 products (the other Ultra Quench Conditioner) that I use/like from the line and feel is worth it!  I do not use the styling cremes.

http://www.hairrules.com


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 30, 2009)

Is anyone getting in on the Hairveda Cyber Monday sale? The element of surprise makes the grab bags sooo tempting.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 30, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> Is anyone getting in on the Hairveda Cyber Monday sale? The element of surprise makes the grab bags sooo tempting.



Go see the Use 1 Buy 1 Thread. A couple of ladies there have already bought grab bags . I bought the mini.


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm not interested in the body stuff so I got two of the silver bags. I am too excited to see what I got! That shipping was a beast though...


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 30, 2009)

I was on the hairveda website but I didnt see a sale. 
I found the grab bags for sales. I want to purchase the silver bag but the shipping is $8.70 for me to spend $15 that is alot. I don't want to pay that much. I think I might just wait and try and purchase from the ladies that it does not work for.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 30, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> I'm not interested in the body stuff so I got two of the silver bags. I am too excited to see what I got! That shipping was a beast though...



If you ordered during the Black Friday sale, she will refund your shipping for today's sale.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 30, 2009)

pringle said:


> I was on the hairveda website but I didnt see a sale.



She's selling grab bags at a discounted price. If you look to the far left on her website, there is tab that says Cyber Monday Grab Bags.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 30, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> If you ordered during the Black Friday sale, she will refund your shipping for today's sale.


Say what!!??? How does that work? I'm still somewhat miffed about the shipping charges I paid Friday!


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 30, 2009)

Pompous Blue said:


> Say what!!??? How does that work? I'm still somewhat miffed about the shipping charges I paid Friday!



I think I got the wording mixed up in my other post. She will refund excess shipping fees.

This was on her facebook:

*                Cyber Monday is FULL of Surprises! Grab bags filled with Urban Aroma and HairVeda Goodies! Each Grab Bag sells for 1/2 its value! Grab Bags will be Available on Monday from 4p.m.-9p.m. Once they're gone, they're gone for good! P.S. If you placed an order on Black Friday AND Cyber Monday, we will combine your package and refund excess shipping fees!*


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 30, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> I think I got the wording mixed up in my other post. She will refund excess shipping fees.
> 
> This was on her facebook:
> 
> *Cyber Monday is FULL of Surprises! Grab bags filled with Urban Aroma and HairVeda Goodies! Each Grab Bag sells for 1/2 its value! Grab Bags will be Available on Monday from 4p.m.-9p.m. Once they're gone, they're gone for good! P.S. If you placed an order on Black Friday AND Cyber Monday, we will combine your package and refund excess shipping fees!*


Still sounds good!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 30, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> i'm scared to try the new moisture block because the new formula is different than the original. I got some from ebay; the original that is.


Say what????? They changed the formula? Shoot is the new one any good?


----------



## Solitude (Nov 30, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> Is anyone getting in on the Hairveda Cyber Monday sale? The element of surprise makes the grab bags sooo tempting.



Out of curiosity, I went on the site at about 5:33 central time and the two best grab bags were sold out :-/ I don't understand Hairveda...why are they always running out of stuff. Is it a really small operation? 

I've never tried any Hairveda products. Do they work well on relaxed hair?


----------



## Charz (Nov 30, 2009)

^ Its a handmade business run by like two people. I ordered on the dot when it went on sale, like many others. 

You have to be early to take advantage of her sales along with other small handmande vendors like qhemet. You snooze you lose.


----------



## Kurlee (Nov 30, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> Say what????? They changed the formula? Shoot is the new one any good?


The thread that reviewed said it wasn't as good. Not tryna waste my money and find out


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 30, 2009)

Im relaxed and I use Hairveda products. My hair loves the vatika frosting and cocasta oil.




Solitude said:


> I've never tried any Hairveda products. Do they work well on relaxed hair?


----------



## labelfree (Nov 30, 2009)

My NjoiCreationS came today  it smells like Vanilla Bean Ice Cream


----------



## fattyfatfat (Nov 30, 2009)

What did you order from njoi?! I'm waiting for her to put the
pomade back on the site.



labelfree said:


> My NjoiCreationS came today  it smells like Vanilla Bean Ice Cream


----------



## labelfree (Nov 30, 2009)

I got the Coconut Cream Hairdressing


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 30, 2009)

labelfree said:


> My NjoiCreationS came today  it smells like Vanilla Bean Ice Cream


 
 I got mine, too!! I can't wait to open it and try the new pomade!!!


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 2, 2009)

I just got a shipping confirmation from Darcy's Botanicals...yaaaay!


----------



## labelfree (Dec 2, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> I just got a shipping confirmation from Darcy's Botanicals...yaaaay!


 
*pouts* No fair  What did you get?


----------



## KynniB (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone get a shipping notice from hairveda? My order was complete by 12:01 and i havent heard anything yet


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mine was done by 1150 and I havent heard anything yet either


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 2, 2009)

labelfree said:


> *pouts* No fair  What did you get?


 
I only got the Coconut Cupuacu Butter Pomade.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 2, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Fighting.Urge.To.Buy.Jasmine's....


 I punked out and placed and order.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 2, 2009)

KynniB said:


> Anyone get a shipping notice from hairveda? My order was complete by 12:01 and i havent heard anything yet


 
I'm not expecting to hear anything from them for at least another week or two...I love Hairveda, but their turnaround is ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## Jalen's Mom (Dec 2, 2009)

No shipping notice from Hairveda yet. I didn't get my order confirmation e-mail until Sunday afternoon, and I ordered very early.  So, hopefully our orders will ship soon.


----------



## Charz (Dec 2, 2009)

I am not expecting my stuff for atleast 3 weeks. Trying to be realistic per prior experiences.


----------



## Supergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Are y'all expecting your orders _already_? I am thinking it will be a while, because I'm assuming they got tons of orders on Black Friday, and that's not including the ones they got from non-LHCFers and LHCF lurkers.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 2, 2009)

I believe Komazacare.com beats everyone on the fast shipping. Ordered Friday night; received my products Monday morning!


Pompous Blue said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE I GOT MY KOMAZA ORDER TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeetleBug (Dec 2, 2009)

I got my Qhemet package today.


----------



## venusd (Dec 3, 2009)

I got my Qhemet today, not bad.  Now waiting for KBB Freebie Friday


----------



## labelfree (Dec 3, 2009)

Got the DB shipping notice today now I'm waiting for Beija Flor.......think I'm going to shoot her a email


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 3, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> I got my Qhemet package today.


I love your siggy! His wife is pretty!


----------



## mstar (Dec 4, 2009)

Komaza shipped my order the same day, as usual.  I ordered on Monday, and received it on Wednesday. They are truly THE BEST.

The biggest surprise was the Jojoba Hemp Balm. *THIS STUFF IS AMAZING!* It's super thick (semi-solid form) but it melts into the skin and hair immediately, without any greasy afterfeel. It leaves my hair feeling amazingly soft, like a kitten sat on my head. It smells great, from the almond, sandalwood, and vanilla oils. I want to buy another one to use on my body, and a third one for my hands. 

God, I love Komaza. I'm surprised this brand doesn't have more stans on LHCF.


----------



## BeetleBug (Dec 4, 2009)

My Darcy's package came today. I'm kind of disappointed that my peach nectar oil didn't come in the regular glass pump bottle like my watermelon oil did. Oh well, it's not major. When I get done w/ the watermelon oil, I'll transfer the peach oil to the pump bottle. She sent me a sample of the Winter Spice oil which smells like cinnamon. The scent of the Avocado and Twisting Cream smells more lemony like Pledge. I want to make a scent request next time if I decide to purchase it again. I have some of the twisting cream in my hair right now to see if it works.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 6, 2009)

Has anyone received a shipping notice from Afroveda? Or should I expect to hear from them around the same time I expect to hear from Hairveda...


----------



## natstar (Dec 6, 2009)

labelfree said:


> Got the DB shipping notice today now I'm waiting for Beija Flor.......think I'm going to shoot her a email



i got my Beija Flor products yesterday


----------



## cocoaluv (Dec 6, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> Has anyone received a shipping notice from Afroveda? Or should I expect to hear from them around the same time I expect to hear from Hairveda...


I ordered from Afroveda a week before the black friday sale and I got my notice about shipping last wednesday and finally got my package from them on friday. Give them some time. Good luck.


----------



## labelfree (Dec 6, 2009)

natstar said:


> i got my Beija Flor products yesterday


 
erplexed Man what did you get? lol This is not fair.....when did you order?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 6, 2009)

Afroveda didn't prep for the sale well. SMH. Me no likey that.. 

I'm still waiting on DB, Afroveda, and BeijaFlor. 

I received my Qhemics. 
I received a shipping notice from DB. 

Next time I order during a sell it will be to STOCK UP! Not waiitng on products that I've never tried before etc. Because the turn around time looks to be like 3 weeks.


----------



## labelfree (Dec 6, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Afroveda didn't prep for the sale well. SMH. Me no likey that..
> 
> I'm still waiting on DB, Afroveda, and BeijaFlor.
> 
> ...


 
The crazy thing about Beija Flor is I figured we would have got our products first since we live in Cali  I hope there worth it . But I got my DB yesterday and unfortunately the container has a cracked on the side and the oil sample she sent leaked a little. But that wasn't what threw me off the fact my products where put in brown paper bag kind of made me  she didn't even secure the tops with tape......did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 6, 2009)

labelfree said:


> The crazy thing about Beija Flor is I figured we would have got our products first since we live in Cali  I hope there worth it . But I got my DB yesterday and unfortunately the container has a cracked on the side and the oil sample she sent leaked a little. But that wasn't what threw me off the fact my products where put in brown paper bag kind of made me  she didn't even secure the tops with tape......did this happen to anyone else?



WOW! That's really sad. I heard her shipping packaging is so nice too. Did she send it in a box at least? 

Beija....I don't even know what to say about her....I hope her products work. Her email communications are lacking greatly. I had to email her twice to get a reply. In the reply she acknowledged receiving my first email, but felt it unnecessary to reply. I was 2 seconds from canceling my order because I seriously thought she had the wrong shipping info and didn't receive my notice. 

Folks keep pumping this freshly made when you order that's why it takes so long etc. I'm sorry y'all need to get hip to the game. If you know you have a sale coming up..you know your top selling products you need to stock those products up for 2 weeks in advance. It's not going to hurt the product or the customer for the products to be made 2 weeks in advance. You are using preservatives. 

Also, all this we are a small business stuff it's just me making the products etc.. Stop hording the money HIRE HELP! Your business has grown tremendously. You need to step up your customer service. I'm looking more closely at Komaza because of their CS. I had written them off but I can't take these excuses from these companies who are getting BIG BIG business, but refuse to hire additional help or make the necessary arrangements when they have these sales.

Oyin is even taking their CS to another level. Starting in the new year they claim they are going to have a whole new team game plan together in order to get us their products faster. That's what I'm saying. A business that wants to be here for the long run. 

Folks are going to get tired of the wait and bad CS no matter how good your product is this foolishness will get old. 

RANT OVER. 

Whew, I didn't know I was that frustrated.


----------



## labelfree (Dec 6, 2009)

Nope it was in a Flat Rate envelope


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 6, 2009)

labelfree said:


> The crazy thing about Beija Flor is I figured we would have got our products first since we live in Cali  I hope there worth it . But I got my DB yesterday and unfortunately the container has a cracked on the side and the oil sample she sent leaked a little. But that wasn't what threw me off the fact my products where put in brown paper bag kind of made me  she didn't even secure the tops with tape......did this happen to anyone else?


 
My items were packaged the same way. It could have been better, but it wasn't the worst I've received so I wasn't tripping. I like the fact that she gave a free sample though. It really irritates me when companies don't do that.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Dec 6, 2009)

No Hairveda or Qhemet yet  I'm sad.


----------



## Tafa01 (Dec 6, 2009)

I received my Quemet and sheschentit during the week. They were both well packaged and arrived safely and fast!


----------



## labelfree (Dec 6, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> My items were packaged the same way. It could have been better, but it wasn't the worst I've received so I wasn't tripping. I like the fact that she gave a free sample though. It really irritates me when companies don't do that.


 
HmMM ok well maybe she was trying to hurry and get the products out....I sent her a email about it and she didn't respond yet. Oh well I just hope I like her product as much as I love Njoi Creations


----------



## natstar (Dec 6, 2009)

labelfree said:


> erplexed Man what did you get? lol This is not fair.....when did you order?




I ordered black friday I believe.  I got the creme brulee and the hemp buttercream.  She sent a sample of the coco mango butter.  I was a little disappointed in how my creme brulee came.  Its not filled to the top- its a noticeable gap of missing product.  The cap was a lilttle loose-but no leaking products so I think thats how it was put into the bottle. The hemp buttercream was filled to the top of the jar. 

The creme brullee is thick-not a thin lotion like i thought. I have to use it more to give a review but this is my experience so far.


----------



## labelfree (Dec 6, 2009)

natstar said:


> I ordered black friday I believe. I got the creme brulee and the hemp buttercream. She sent a sample of the coco mango butter. I was a little disappointed in how my creme brulee came. Its not filled to the top- its a noticeable gap of missing product. The cap was a lilttle loose-but no leaking products so I think thats how it was put into the bottle. The hemp buttercream was filled to the top of the jar.
> 
> The creme brullee is thick-not a thin lotion like i thought. I have to use it more to give a review but this is my experience so far.


 
Thanks for the review! I figured the Creme Brulee would be thick almost like Shea Mositure? You should email her......I think this will be a learning experience about the expectations of the women on hair boards


----------



## cocoaluv (Dec 6, 2009)

When I finally get my Qhemet products its going to take all the power within me to NOT take out my micros and start using it lol. I paid too much money for these braids to take them out now. But I cant wait to try out my Qhemet. I heard great things about it. I have already started using the Afroveda I ordered on my edges and my roots.


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 6, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> I only got the Coconut Cupuacu Butter Pomade.


 
I LOVE this stuff. Scared at first cause of the beeswax but I LOVE it! Gives shine, i grease my scalp with it and doesnt create a lot of buildup. Like the way it smells too.


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 6, 2009)

labelfree said:


> The crazy thing about Beija Flor is I figured we would have got our products first since we live in Cali  I hope there worth it . *But I got my DB yesterday and unfortunately the container has a cracked on the side and the oil sample she sent leaked a little. But that wasn't what threw me off the fact my products where put in brown paper bag kind of made me  she didn't even secure the tops with tape......did this happen to anyone else*?


 
She better come correct before we start bashing her. Vendors still cant get right I see. 

If i get that mess, i'm posting pictures and bashing.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 6, 2009)

everyone make sure to post if you hear of another afroveda sale  (new years, christmas, boxing day?)


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 6, 2009)

labelfree said:


> . *But I got my DB yesterday and unfortunately the container has a cracked on the side and the oil sample she sent leaked a little. But that wasn't what threw me off the fact my products where put in brown paper bag kind of made me  she didn't even secure the tops with tape......did this happen to anyone else*?


 
I really hope my box doesn't come like that, if it does i will send it right back and ask for a refund, im already irritated because another poster mentioned they got their oil in a plastic bottle instead of the glass bottes that the oils come in. I did my research on this company before i ordered and one of the main raves are on how professional and nicely the products were packaged. Im really disapointed that you recieved your things in a brown paper bag.


----------



## spelmanlocks (Dec 6, 2009)

I received my Qhemet order on Friday.  I didn't order from any other vendors.


----------



## werenumber2 (Dec 7, 2009)

KynniB said:


> Anyone get a shipping notice from hairveda? My order was complete by 12:01 and i havent heard anything yet



Still waiting on mine.

I'm absolutely amazed at Shescentit's insanely fast shipping.


----------



## labelfree (Dec 7, 2009)

I got a response from Darcy's Botanicals and she apologized and said she was going to reship my order  :trampolin All is well


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 7, 2009)

werenumber2 said:


> Still waiting on mine.
> 
> *I'm absolutely amazed at Shescentit's insanely fast shipping.*




I'm still waiting on my order..erplexed I placed mine on black Friday at 12:05 AM.


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 7, 2009)

labelfree said:


> I got a response from Darcy's Botanicals and she apologized and said she was going to reship my order :trampolin All is well


 
Im glad to hear that labelfree, my box is supposed to be here today, crosses fingers.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope my DB MAKES it here today. Usps isnt updating it's whereabouts. I took out my braids I had in for 3 weeks to be ready to use these products. I used my Qhemics last night. The journey is still out. It's d2efinitely not for detangling AOHC or BRBC. I think my hair likes the AOHC better but BRBC might be good for twist.

I need my DB Bbecause I ordered a ton of detangling stuff..stuff for slip and I need that desperately right now. I dont own anything that detangles except conditioner for shower and I'm tired of that route. I need it TODAY!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 7, 2009)

My Darcy's Botanicals Black Friday order still shows "processing". Off to send her an e-mail to find out what's up.

I've received Komazacare, Christine Gant, Qhemet Biologics, Sally Beauty and Fromnaturewithlove.com orders.

Still waiting on Hairveda and Darcy's Botanicals. (Haven't received a shipping notice from Hairveda, either.)


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Dec 7, 2009)

still waiting on Hairveda and Afroveda


----------



## BeetleBug (Dec 7, 2009)

Where is my Hairveda shipping notice? I want my oils now. lol


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 7, 2009)

I received my order from Beija Flor Naturals.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm still waiting on my products... GRRRRRR - I ordered at 12 am!!!!  BOOOOO....


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 8, 2009)

MY DB says processing, but I did receive the shipping notice however the USPS isn't updating it...I really need those products to come tomorrow. SERIOUSLY! I need them tomorrow. 

I am trying to use the products in a way that I know what each product is actually accomplishing. I'm not tripping off my afroveda products not coming because I'm testing out my Qhemics, but I need my DB for detangling purposes. 

I havent' heard a peep from AV or Beija Flor. smh.


----------



## labelfree (Dec 8, 2009)

BrownEyez22 said:


> I received my order from Beija Flor Naturals.


 Please come back and give a review! She told me she would send my products out on Monday at the latest but I didn't recieve a shipping notice I am slightly annoyed now


----------



## werenumber2 (Dec 8, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> I'm still waiting on my order..erplexed I placed mine on black Friday at 12:05 AM.


 

My package arrived on Thursday the 3rd - less than a week after placing the order! I couldn't believe my eyes. Granted, I did only order two bottles of Coco Creme. I can't remember where they ship from but I live in New Jersey.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 8, 2009)

I recieved a shipping notice from hairveda! finally lol


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 8, 2009)

labelfree said:


> Please come back and give a review! She told me she would send my products out on Monday at the latest but I didn't recieve a shipping notice I am slightly annoyed now


 
Sure I only ordered 1 thing though, the Cocoa-Mango Scouffle/Buttercream (sp?) for Hair and Body. She had free shipping so I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## BeetleBug (Dec 8, 2009)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> I recieved a shipping notice from hairveda! finally lol



What!!! Where's mine? lol


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 8, 2009)

I got my Darcy's Botanical's today.  I'm not in love with any of the scents.  I thought the Madagascar was gonna smell good but I'm not feelin' it, it has a liquor smell to it.  I do like the Peach Kernel curling milk and the vanilla leave-in condish smells.

Now waiting on Hairveda.


----------



## Lynn84 (Dec 8, 2009)

Has anyone who ordered from jasmines BF sale received their order or an email yet? I haven't received anything


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 8, 2009)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> I recieved a shipping notice from hairveda! finally lol


 


I just checked and I received mine today also!!


----------



## Charz (Dec 8, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I got my Darcy's Botanical's today. I'm not in love with any of the scents. I thought the Madagascar was gonna smell good but I'm not feelin' it, it has a liquor smell to it. I do like the Peach Kernel curling milk and the vanilla leave-in condish smells.
> 
> Now waiting on Hairveda.


 
ITA. I am doing a review on the stuff I have in the next two weeks.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 8, 2009)

Lynn84 said:


> Has anyone who ordered from jasmines BF sale received their order or an email yet? I haven't received anything


Nothing yet, but I didn't order on BF. I think I ordered the following Monday. 

Still waiting on Jasmine's and Shescentit. I'm not even tripping, I have plenty of ish and I know how these sales can be. Y'all know I love me some Hairveda, but ain't no way I'd order during the BF sale. Last year it took some people well over a month to receive their products. That's why I say over and over again, DO YOUR HOMEWORK before ordering from any vendor, don't just get amped up on the positive reviews and place an order without really knowing what you're getting in to. That way you can make an informed decision.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 8, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I got my Darcy's Botanical's today.  I'm not in love with any of the scents.  I thought the Madagascar was gonna smell good but I'm not feelin' it, it has a liquor smell to it.  I do like the Peach Kernel curling milk and the vanilla leave-in condish smells.
> 
> Now waiting on Hairveda.





Charzboss said:


> ITA. I am doing a review on the stuff I have in the next two weeks.


I have been sooo on the fence about DB...nothing has tilted me in the direction of ordering anything yet.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 8, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> ITA. I am doing a review on the stuff I have in the next two weeks.


I'll definitely be on the lookout.

So I'm still sitting her sniffing stuff and putting it on my hand.  The Vanilla Delight leave-in and the Peach Kernel Hydrating Milk definitely smell yummy.

The Avocado and Honey Twisting Cream has a medium lime scent to it.  I can deal with this one I think.  

The Coconut and Cupuacu Butter I can't describe.  Kinda coconut buttery but there's something else there that's throwing it off.  I don't totally hate it but I don't like it either, it's tolerable I guess.  It's very firm too.

Now...  the Organic Palm Fruit and Cherry Kernel Butter(I got it in Lavender Vanilla)....this stuff is very woodsy/earthy smelling.....like some kind of strong African incence.  Nothing like Lavender or Vanilla.  This one has me worried....I'm very scent sensitive.

I wish the Madagascar smelled like vanilla!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Lynn84 said:


> Has anyone who ordered from jasmines BF sale received their order or an email yet? I haven't received anything


 
I ordered on black friday and I only received a payment confirmation on the 27th, no shipping notices.


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 8, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Nothing yet, but I didn't order on BF. I think I ordered the following Monday.
> 
> Still waiting on Jasmine's and Shescentit. I'm not even tripping, I have plenty of ish and I know how these sales can be. Y'all know I love me some Hairveda, but ain't no way I'd order during the BF sale. Last year it took some people well over a month to receive their products. *That's why I say over and over again, DO YOUR HOMEWORK before ordering from any vendor, don't just get amped up on the positive reviews and place an order without really knowing what you're getting in to. That way you can make an informed decision*.


 
Thanks was not enough.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 8, 2009)

I received shipping confirmation with tracking information from Hairveda today. I just ran out of SitriNillah DC last weekend; but I have Shescentit's Banana Brulee DC as an alternative. So no harm done if I didn't get it to use this weekend. 

On second thought, I think I'll use Brown Butter Beauty/Christine Gant's Babassu Butter Love DC this wkend. That stuff smells heavenly. I'm 11 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 8, 2009)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> I recieved a shipping notice from hairveda! finally lol


 
I'm jealous! What did you order? I sent them an email today saying that I wanted to cancel my order because I got tired of waiting...Reyna told me that they don't do cancellations during sales.  Guess I'll enjoy my products whenever they get here.


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Dec 8, 2009)

^^^ That sucks


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 8, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> I'm jealous! What did you order? I sent them an email today saying that I wanted to cancel my order because I got tired of waiting...Reyna told me that they don't do cancellations during sales.  Guess I'll enjoy my products whenever they get here.


 
I got 3 whipped gellies, whipped cream, and SitriNillah DC. You probably will get yours soon. I ordered at 1150 pm lol.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Dec 8, 2009)

I finally received my darcy products.. 
1- the transitioning cream 
2- herbal tea leave in spritz

I am still waiting for my products from Afroveda (which I ordered @ 12:15 am)


----------



## cocoaluv (Dec 8, 2009)

I want my Qhemet products!!!!!!


I have a head full of micros so I cant use it yet but i still want my stuff now.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey ladies, I received a shipping notice from Jasmine's on Monday I over looked it in my email box. The email came from the Usps shipping services.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 9, 2009)

I still havent received DB eventhough I received a paypal shipping notice saying it was shipped on Monday. USPS website says that the shipping info had been received but doesn't show any updates.

Since it was USPS Priority I figured I would give it until Wednesday and if I don't receive it today I would contact Lysandra. But if it was shipped Friday it had Saturday Monday and Tuesday and FINALLY Wednesday to make it here. USPS Priority is 2-3 day shipping....right?

Well, lets hope it gets here my hair is in dire need.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 9, 2009)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> I got 3 whipped gellies, whipped cream, and SitriNillah DC. You probably will get yours soon. I ordered at 1150 pm lol.


 
I doubt it. I ordered on Cyber Monday...that probably adds an extra three weeks to my waiting time.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 9, 2009)

I got tracking info from Afroveda at midnight!


----------



## WesternEyes (Dec 9, 2009)

I got a darcy's shipping confirmation on friday 12/4, and received my order yesterday 12/8. I also got a shescentit shipping confirmation today.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Dec 9, 2009)

I have got nothing from Afroveda as of yet.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not expecting a package from Afroveda until 2010. Honestly.


----------



## 4My2Kids (Dec 10, 2009)

I ordered most of my stuff Friday night. So while I would LOVE it if it all got here by the end of the year I think it's likely not going to.

IDK--I like the stuff...but I'm not crazy about this wait. It's not the patience..it's the fact they've had my money for all this time and nothing. I mean I got other uses for that money. If it takes a month--heck that's some grocery money or take kids to the movies money or whatever. I just flat hate to have my dollars just gone with nothing to show for it..every little bit counts in this economy! Whenever I order from Qhemet's she takes the money when she ships and not before...which I thought was nice. 

If they use preservatives they really can (IMHO they should) stock up on the things that go out of stock quick. We all know what those are and they do too...so it seems to be they should be all a flurry in late October and November to get ahead of the game...but then I'm pretty organized like that. Heck if any of them were here in my neck of the woods I'd totally work for product  

I too love Komaza--but I get hit with shipping AND tax as I'm in Cali..so for a $40 order I pay $55 or more..it's just hard to swallow..but I'm thinking I'm going back to using them.

I got my Sweet Nature By Eddie last week (3 days after the sale..HOLLA out to her! awesome service!!!) and already got my Curl Junkie as well.


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 10, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I still havent received DB eventhough I received a paypal shipping notice saying it was shipped on Monday. USPS website says that the shipping info had been received but doesn't show any updates.
> 
> Since it was USPS Priority I figured I would give it until Wednesday and if I don't receive it today I would contact Lysandra. But if it was shipped Friday it had Saturday Monday and Tuesday and FINALLY Wednesday to make it here. USPS Priority is 2-3 day shipping....right?
> 
> Well, lets hope it gets here my hair is in dire need.


 
When you get a shipping notice from usps it doesn't mean that the package is automatically in route. If you got the message monday it will more than likely go out on tuesday. And from there usps is the worst at updating its site. If you haven't recieved it by tommorrow it will probably be there friday or saturday. In some instances if it arrives at the post office too late after the trucks have went out, it won't be delivered until the next day. I hope this helps some to understand what may be taking your package so long.


----------



## mstar (Dec 10, 2009)

4My2Kids said:


> I ordered most of my stuff Friday night. So while I would LOVE it if it all got here by the end of the year I think it's likely not going to.
> 
> IDK--I like the stuff...but I'm not crazy about this wait. It's not the patience..it's the fact they've had my money for all this time and nothing. I mean I got other uses for that money. If it takes a month--heck that's some grocery money or take kids to the movies money or whatever. I just flat hate to have my dollars just gone with nothing to show for it..every little bit counts in this economy! Whenever I order from Qhemet's she takes the money when she ships and not before...which I thought was nice.
> 
> ...


I hate having to pay tax for CA companies! But since we always get a minimum 5% discount on all Komaza orders (with the LHCF code), I feel like it kind of evens out. 

Plus, Komaza's shipping has always been reasonable. My first Afroveda order, she charged me FIFTEEN DOLLARS for shipping 5 items UPS, even though it would've easily fit in a flat-rate box. Hairveda's rates make me sick, too. I like that Komaza never charges outlandish rates. 

Getting all my orders shipped out the same day is the best part.


----------



## Kimiche (Dec 10, 2009)

I received my products from Darcy's Botanicals on Tuesday.   I bought the Daily Leave-In Conditioner in the Pina Colada scent and the Herbal Tea Leave-In Spritz.  So far I'm really feeling these products.  I've tried a lot of products lately with so so results, but so far these products really do moisturize my hair.


----------



## Truth (Dec 10, 2009)

I have heard nothing from Afroveda... I got my order from Shescentit On Monday.. so far i'm in love


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 10, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> When you get a shipping notice from usps it doesn't mean that the package is automatically in route. If you got the message monday it will more than likely go out on tuesday. And from there usps is the worst at updating its site. If you haven't recieved it by tommorrow it will probably be there friday or saturday. In some instances if it arrives at the post office too late after the trucks have went out, it won't be delivered until the next day. I hope this helps some to understand what may be taking your package so long.



Yep, I figured this as well. USPS pretty much updates it site way way late. But for it to be day 3 (business day 3) and there not be even a departure scan. That was alarming. 

I got the shipping notice from Paypal. And Saturday is a delivery day so I took that into consideration as well.  I emailed Lysandra and she replied in 2.5 hours. WOW! I missed the email too. She said if I don't receive it by Friday to shoot her another email so she could send out a package.

But, I hope it makes it here by Friday so I can do my hair...I just have it pinned up in some victory rolls, but I want to actually do some flat twist. That means I need a detangler.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 10, 2009)

Kimiche said:


> I received my products from Darcy's Botanicals on Tuesday.   I bought the Daily Leave-In Conditioner in the Pina Colada scent and the Herbal Tea Leave-In Spritz.  So far I'm really feeling these products.  I've tried a lot of products lately with so so results, but so far these products really do moisturize my hair.



I ordered the same items and in the same scents. How were the detangling properties? That's the main reason I bought these items.


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Dec 10, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Yep, I figured this as well. USPS pretty much updates it site way way late. But for it to be day 3 (business day 3) and there not be even a departure scan. That was alarming.
> 
> I got the shipping notice from Paypal. And Saturday is a delivery day so I took that into consideration as well. I emailed Lysandra and she replied in 2.5 hours. WOW! I missed the email too. She said if I don't receive it by Friday to shoot her another email so she could send out a package.
> 
> But, I hope it makes it here by Friday so I can do my hair...I just have it pinned up in some victory rolls, but I want to actually do some flat twist. That means I need a detangler.


 
I received a shipping notice on Friday (12/4).  Usps upated on 12/9 and said it left the processing center in my area.  I usually get it the next day when they post that message.


----------



## labelfree (Dec 10, 2009)

Afroveda posted this on their blog



> Whew! 158 orders shipped, only 217 to go!
> 
> 
> A HUGE *"Thank You"* goes out to everyone who ordered during the Black Friday weekend sale. I know you are anxiously awaiting your products, and I am working around the clock to get them to you. All of the orders from Nov. 26 and about half of those from Nov. 27 are now shipped. The remaining orders will have the following schedule:
> ...


----------



## Kimiche (Dec 10, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I ordered the same items and in the same scents. How were the detangling properties? That's the main reason I bought these items.



I have been using them both daily.  I say that they definitely do a good job of detangling this unruly hair of mine.  My hair actually feels soft and moisturized, in comparison to when I use other products.  I hope you like your products as well.


----------



## Meridian (Dec 10, 2009)

I ordered from Qhemet, and HairVeda on BF and SheScentIt on Cyber Monday.I've just found out that my order from Qhemet won't ship until Friday (exactly 2 weeks after I ordered) and my SheScentIt order won't ship until this Saturday. I've heard nothing from HairVeda. I ordered from ButtersnBars Sunday and got my shipping notice 3 days later......


----------



## Eisani (Dec 10, 2009)

Got both my Jasmine's and Shescenit shipping notices yesterday. With those included, I'm still waiting on 5 packages.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 10, 2009)

My hairveda is here at my local post office. I just have to wait for them to deliver it, they always deliver mail late in the day.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 10, 2009)

it_comes_naturally said:


> I received a shipping notice on Friday (12/4).  Usps upated on 12/9 and said it left the processing center in my area.  I usually get it the next day when they post that message.



I just got the same notice. Received 12/4 today saw USPS updated that it was out for delivery.  So much for their 2-3 day priority shipping. 

What a sham!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 10, 2009)

Meridian said:


> I ordered from Qhemet, and HairVeda on BF and SheScentIt on Cyber Monday.I've just found out that my order from Qhemet won't ship until Friday (exactly 2 weeks after I ordered) and my SheScentIt order won't ship until this Saturday. I've heard nothing from HairVeda. I ordered from ButtersnBars Sunday and got my shipping notice 3 days later......



Qhemet's shipping policy is 14 business day which is like 3 weeks.  I am liking one their products thus far, but it might not make the cut due to this shipping policy. I will see how I like my DB and Afroveda when they arrive. If anything works just as well I will definitely cut Qhemet's.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 10, 2009)

mstar said:


> I hate having to pay tax for CA companies! But since we always get a minimum 5% discount on all Komaza orders (with the LHCF code), I feel like it kind of evens out.
> 
> Plus, Komaza's shipping has always been reasonable. My first Afroveda order, she charged me FIFTEEN DOLLARS for shipping 5 items UPS, *even though it would've easily fit in a flat-rate box*. Hairveda's rates make me sick, too. I like that Komaza never charges outlandish rates.
> 
> Getting all my orders shipped out the same day is the best part.


 I don't have a problem waiting for my orders because I understand that these are home based businesses and realistically, there are simply not enough hours in the day to make all these products, package them, fill out shipping info and customs forms, process payments, answer e-mails and concerns. I would go crazy, especially during the sales when there are a huge volume of purchases at once? Yikes. And yes, they could hire someone to help, but they may not have yet grown to a point where they can afford it.  Also, the fact that these products are so good, we should support them because they are black owned and actually meet our hair needs without all the chemicals and garbage that are in more convenient, commercial products. We've been complaining so long about commercial products mostly being full of crap, so let's support the few who are actually making an effort to give us the alternatives we so desperately need. 

One thing that does annoy me is the outlandish shipping prices. Flat rate boxes are soooooooooooooo cheap and can ship domestically and internationally and can require signature. WHY OH WHY don't online retailers use these options. It's cheaper for them and cheaper for us  ANNOYING!


----------



## Meridian (Dec 10, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Qhemet's shipping policy is 14 business day which is like 3 weeks.  I am liking one their products thus far, but it might not make the cut due to this shipping policy. I will see how I like my DB and Afroveda when they arrive. If anything works just as well I will definitely cut Qhemet's.



This is my first time buying from online "natural/handmade" hair product vendors, and I think it will be my last. There are various natural hair products in stores and even some online that have reasonable shipping times from what I've seen, so IMO there is no excuse. Especially when something is labeled as "instock", but it really isn't....I ordered from Qhemet's at 9:56 central standard time and it's taking this long, I feel for those that ordered later in the day. They'll probably have to wait until after Christmas til they get their christmas "gifts" to themselves.....


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 10, 2009)

I received my Qhemets very quickly from the Black Friday sale. I did order at 4:24am pacific standard time. So thats 24 minutes after the store opened. I received my products that Wednesday.However Qhemet prepped for their sale. Their usualy turn around is 14 business days so thats not cool.

I'm tired of making excuses for these businesses that have been around for 4+ years. Sacrifices have to be made to go to the next level..if hiring help would indeed be a sacrifice. I'm sorry unless folks speak up and take action with their wallets there isn't a reason for these companies to step up their CS. 

I'm checking out Komaza for this very reason. 

Black owned..support our own people...I hear y'all and I'm all for it..but the color of your skin doesnt get you a pass on poor company policies and ppor CS. 

That's just me...so I would find another company whose policies and CS is in line with my standards. And they are out there..black owned and using natural products. 

I'm on my phone please forgive the mistakes.


----------



## Meridian (Dec 10, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I received my Qhemets very quickly from the Black Friday sale. I did order at 4:24am pacific standard time. So thats 24 minutes after the store opened. I received my products that Wednesday.However Qhemet prepped for their sale. Their usualy turn around is 14 business days so thats not cool.
> 
> *I'm tired of making excuses for these businesses that have been around for 4+ years. Sacrifices have to be made to go to the next level..if hiring help would indeed be a sacrifice. I'm sorry unless folks speak up and take action with their wallets there isn't a reason for these companies to step up their CS. *
> 
> ...



ICAM with the bolded. I personally don't care if they are black owned or not. I just want great customer service to go along with the great products and I have yet to see that (except with Butternbars). Like I said before, there are other all natural producers who ship in reasonable amounts of time. I just don't get it. I do know it will be my last time buying from companies that take more than a week to ship my order.


----------



## Charz (Dec 10, 2009)

Sigh.....

When companies make products fresh to order and they are known for this you have to understand that it takes time to get your stuff. Armed with this knowledge certain expectations have to be assumed. 

Hairveda, Shescentit, Qhemet etc don't have some kind of *factory*, or *machines *or a *large staff*. They are small independent businesses. Some of them are run by one person (Qhemet) and some are family businesses. They use natural products that don't have *chemicals* to prolong shelf-life. They don't have the products sitting in a storeroom to ship out ASAP. They are not some huge natural company like AO.

They get allot of business unlike some of these natural hair companies like Komaza. 

*HV and QB especially have a cult like following*.

People were clicking the pay button right at 12am/7am to purchase. You snooze you lose, do you think that your order should go to the front of the queue?

It's not about customer service. *They tell you it's going to take a while to get you're order.* It's like if I know that Company A's policy/reputation is that I will get my stuff maybe in three weeks at the most and then I cry and moan about it taking three weeks. Do your research! It's custom made, Hairveda actually customizes ingredients in products, a member here can't have coconut oil in her stuff and BJ actually will tailor the product to her!

*They told you it will take a while, even on LHCF we say it will take awhile from our past experiences. If you don't like it then just don't order.But don't order without researching or ignoring possible wait times and the B!tch and moan.*


----------



## Meridian (Dec 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Sigh.....
> 
> *They tell you it's going to take a while to get you're order.*



Not all. Hell I ordered from one and came back the next day and saw they had posted it would be 2 weeks. You'd think that a bigger "following" would mean more preparation. I'll ***** and moan (as you say) when I think something's unreasonable and I'll also learn my lesson and not order next time....


----------



## yvette (Dec 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Sigh.....
> 
> When companies make products fresh to order and they are known for this you have to understand that it takes time to get your stuff. Armed with this knowledge certain expectations have to be assumed.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I totally agree. I checked out Qhemet's site (didn't order, just browsing...thank you) and she did post about the turn around time at the top of the page. I normally order from Shescentit and have for over a year and she is always up front about turn around times, especially when she has a HUGE sale. And like you mentioned these are natural products with limited shelf life, it is not massed produced just sitting on a shelf. Also, these small businesses don't have 100 people working for them, some of them are flying solo, others have a little bit of help.

I am all for calling someone out when they have shady business practices OR are not honest about turn around times. However, if someone clearly post that info and I choose to not read it or ask questions, I have no reason to complain. The fault lies with me, not the company.


----------



## BeetleBug (Dec 10, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Sigh.....
> 
> When companies make products fresh to order and they are known for this you have to understand that it takes time to get your stuff. Armed with this knowledge certain expectations have to be assumed.
> 
> ...



Thank you!  People should really do their research before they order from these companies. These products are not mass produced so don't expect them to be. I know I jokingly complained about Hairveda ( b/c I can't wait to smell my cocoasta again, lol) but I'm aware that it's going to take some time. I'll still order from them b/c I like the products.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 10, 2009)

I just got my hairveda order!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 10, 2009)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> I just got my hairveda order!


 

I did too!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Dec 10, 2009)

was this from the BF sale?




flowinlocks said:


> I did too!!


 


unique4lyfe33 said:


> I just got my hairveda order!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 10, 2009)

washnset said:


> was this from the BF sale?


 

Yep.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks! I hope to get my package soon.



flowinlocks said:


> Yep.


----------



## Jalen's Mom (Dec 10, 2009)

For those who received their Hairveda orders, did you receive a shipping notice? I haven't received one, and I ordered pretty early...can't remember what time though. I'm so excited to get my package. I received my Qhemet order very quickly, as well as my Shescentit package.

TIA!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Dec 10, 2009)

I would like to order from qhemet, but I think the site is down!!!!! 

Im still waiting for my hairveda shipping confirmation


----------



## mstar (Dec 10, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I received my Qhemets very quickly from the Black Friday sale. I did order at 4:24am pacific standard time. So thats 24 minutes after the store opened. I received my products that Wednesday.However Qhemet prepped for their sale. Their usualy turn around is 14 business days so thats not cool.
> 
> I'm tired of making excuses for these businesses that have been around for 4+ years. Sacrifices have to be made to go to the next level..if hiring help would indeed be a sacrifice. *I'm sorry unless folks speak up and take action with their wallets there isn't a reason for these companies to step up their CS. *
> 
> ...


THANK YOU.

I order *a lot* from small, one-person bath & body businesses (non-black), so I understand the wait time for handmade items. But ALL of those one-person businesses go above and beyond by:

-providing A+ customer service
-allowing you to customize your order as much as you like
-A_lways provide 2-3 free samples with each order_
_-_Offering new scents and products each quarter

I don't see many of the black haircare companies doing that. Hydratherma Naturals is the only one who's sent me a sample with my order. Afroveda, Qhemet, Hairveda, and Oyin don't always respond to emails. None of them allow you to customize your products if you have a sensitivity to an ingredient. Since they're not going out of their way to be the best, why should I be especially loyal to them just because they're black?

The ridiculous shipping rates also let me know that these companies haven't thought out their business plans as well as they should've. 

Hiring additional help for the holidays is a standard cost of doing retail business. If they can't afford it, then they should take out a small business loan.

And I wonder why Komaza is always able to ship orders the same day, sale or no sale? Probably because they have a sound business plan in place, they plan ahead, and they care about EARNING customer loyalty by providing stellar service. There's more to being successful than just having a great product.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 10, 2009)

Sigh is RIGHT!

IF this post was directed at any of my post I have a few things to say.

I, TML,  am well aware of the shipping policies from every vendor I order from online. Before I even start adding items to my cart I check out the shipping policy and a number of their other policies. Refunds, exchanges, damaged goods etc...

Just because someone is aware of the company's policy doesn't mean they can't as you put it B!TCH AND MOAN! WOW! 

Nothing in your post is new information to many of the women and myself who decided to order from these companies. Natural, handmade, owned by 1 person, family business etc..  

Many of these companies like you said do have a cult following. It's my personal opinion that they've gotten to big for their britches. Your products may be great, but that doesn't mean your business policies are great. And I'm sorry these same excuses aren't holding water anymore. *Constructive criticism is in order. *That's what I am doing and yes I made my feelings known to a few of these companies.

If you have companies like Oyin HANDMADE making moves to improve their turnaround times than yes it is possible for others to do so as well. HANDMADE or not it is possible for a well established company with a cult following to step up their game. Such steps are being taking by Oyin.  No company is too great, too natural, too small, too big for constructive criticism.  

Also, on this note of perservatives.  Most of the products I've seen have some sort of perservative in it..the only place I've seen that doesn't use perservatives is a brand new company. 2 weeks sitting on a shelf isn't going to make or break a product with a 1 year shelf life. Just my opinion. Those 2 weeks could increase customer satisfaction, improve turn around numbers, and increase the number of new customers. Speculation definitely, but a company, who doesn't have fragance selection, stocking their most popular product in 2 week advances isn't going to be harmed. 

This is all about providing constructive criticism. Hoping that others will be fired up enough to send a few emails too. 

When you accept less you get less. It's not an impossible task and the excuses and reasons are valid for some companies but no longer valid for others.

Excuse me for requesting that companies start trying to find ways to optimize customer satisfaction and their own business policies. 




Charzboss said:


> Sigh.....
> 
> When companies make products fresh to order and they are known for this you have to understand that it takes time to get your stuff. Armed with this knowledge certain expectations have to be assumed.
> 
> ...


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 10, 2009)

mstar said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> I order *a lot* from small, one-person bath & body businesses (non-black), so I understand the wait time for handmade items. But ALL of those one-person businesses go above and beyond by:
> 
> ...


 
To the bolded, hairveda does, you have to request it when you pay in the comments box on paypal. I can't use coconut oil and out of all these companies she was the *ONLY* one who customized my order. And ive ordered from tons of companies.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 10, 2009)

Did I mention that my DB is out for delivery?

We have an old mail man so I hope he doesn't give my package to another suite in my building. One time he picked up mail from me and left it in the plant outside of my suite door. 

And I'm always receiving mail for the other suites and someone is always bringing me my mail. I would complain, but he is old and probably just a few short years from retirement. So I just deal.


----------



## mstar (Dec 10, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Many of these companies like you said do have a cult following. *It's my personal opinion that they've gotten to big for their britches. Your products may be great, but that doesn't mean your business policies are great.* And I'm sorry these same excuses aren't holding water anymore. *Constructive criticism is in order. *That's what I am doing and yes I made my feelings known to a few of these companies.




Also, there's an unspoken contract of selling personal-care items over the internet.

Since there are usually no returns allowed, and we can't see/feel/smell the product before we buy, we're taking a huge leap of faith by ordering from these companies. In return, their CS is supposed to be above and beyond, they should always include samples, etc. 

It's part of the personal touch that sets e-tailers apart from larger businesses. But many of these black haircare companies are acting like they're Sephora. They've got it all twisted.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 10, 2009)

mstar said:


> Also, there's an unspoken contract of selling personal-care items over the internet.
> 
> Since there are usually no returns allowed, and we can't see/feel/smell the product before we buy, we're taking a huge leap of faith by ordering from these companies. In return, their CS is supposed to be above and beyond, they should always include samples, etc.
> 
> It's part of the personal touch that sets e-tailers apart from larger businesses. B*ut many of these black haircare companies are acting like they're Sephora. They've got it all twisted.*


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 10, 2009)

Jalen's Mom said:


> *For those who received their Hairveda* *orders, did you receive a shipping notice*? I haven't received one, and I ordered pretty early...can't remember what time though. I'm so excited to get my package. I received my Qhemet order very quickly, as well as my Shescentit package.
> 
> TIA!


 


Yes on Dec.8th. It was shipped by USPS.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Dec 10, 2009)

i just received my Darcy's Botanicals today!  i ordered the Daily Leave-In conditioner in Juicy Peach & the Madagascar Vanilla Styling Creme. She also gave me a free sample of the Winter Spice Hair & Body Oil. The leave in and body oil smell soooooooooooo freaking good!  i can't really smell anything in the styling creme. i smell a faint smell of vanilla. i'm in braids now so i wil try them when they come out. 

I'm still waiting on my Qhemet & Hairveda orders. i'm gonna be out of town for Christmas and the mailman usually leaves packages outside of my door. i don't want them sitting out like that while i'm gone. 

hopefully they'll get here by the 23rd.


----------



## labelfree (Dec 10, 2009)

I got my order from Bejia Flor today I love the scent I got for the Coco Mango Buttercream and the texture is nice.

The Creme Brulee was filled to the top but I can't quite figure out the scent.

She also sent me a sample of her Whipped Cocoa Mango Butter.

I also got the order Darcy's Botanicals reshipped for me she is beyond sweet she sent me another sample of her oil and a new jar of the Avocado and Honey Twisting Cream  Now that's great customer service


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 10, 2009)

Lysandra from DB is really cool. She replied to my email in 2 hours and was so nice. I'm still waiting on the mail man to get here. Out of all days he want to be late today.. KNOWING he is caring my package. This fool better show up. I'm super jelly of you ladies who have ON TIME mail men. 


I jus thave a feeling I'm going to love DB. She's been Aces from the start when I placed my order w/o the code, because it wasn't working, and the next day she gave me a 25% refund.  

I'll give the blow by blow of my product scents etc when it arrives.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 10, 2009)

Please review the Beija Flor when you use it...I'm still waiting on a shipping notice from them. The ingredients were so great on the Creme Brulee I had to get it...I got that and the Hemp Butter Cream.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 10, 2009)

mstar said:


> Also, there's an unspoken contract of selling personal-care items over the internet.
> 
> Since there are usually no returns allowed, and we can't see/feel/smell the product before we buy, we're taking a huge leap of faith by ordering from these companies. In return, their CS is supposed to be above and beyond, *they should always include samples*, etc.
> 
> It's part of the personal touch that sets e-tailers apart from larger businesses. But many of these black haircare companies are acting like they're Sephora. They've got it all twisted.


 
ITA with the bolded! It really upsets me when a company does not send me samples!


----------



## WesternEyes (Dec 10, 2009)

I have so far tried two of Darcy's Botanical products. The Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Conditioner is great! It's thick and creamy and really conditioned my hair. It felt soft and healthy after I rinsed it out. I think I will use this as a deep conditioner. Then I was really surprised with the Madagascar Vanilla Creme. It made my hair shiny and silky. I thought it would be too heavy but it's not, my hair felt soooo healthy. I used it on my airdried bun, i'll try it with a twist out eventually. So far so good!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 10, 2009)

I received my Darcy Botanials. 

It was packaged very well! I love the smells of everything! I too also received a failry large 1 oz sample of the Winter Spice Hair and Body oil.

I don't expect samples. So this was a surprise and a really nice gesture. It screams I HAVE A BUSINESS MODEL! 

I'm just feeling this company and I haven't even used the products. Here is what I bought.

* New Daily Leave-In COnditioner in Pina Colada (Smells yummy filled well)
*New Herbal Tea Leave-In Conditioning Spritz 
*New Avocado & Honey Twisting Cream ( I thought I bought the plum because I wanted something glycerine free. I guess not. Smells like pledge very similar to what Qhemets AOHC smells like in my opinion)
*Madagascar Vanilla Styling Creme (Very faint carnival vanilla scent)
*Peach Kernel Natural Curls) Hydrating Milk

I'm going to wash my hair to night and try these products out on a fresh wash. I was just going to use it on top of this mess, but I MIGHT wash. 

2 Thumbs up to Qhemet and Darcy's Botanicals for their fast shipping of my products. 
*


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 11, 2009)

Darcy's etsy store is back open. If anyone is interested i emailed her about the sample oils to see if she will carry them in an 8oz size, ill post here when she responds.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 11, 2009)

To Charzboss, I think you are very right.  Also, I think it's unrealistic to expect these companies to change scents that often and be "customizable".  All ingredients, oils, no glycerin may not perform as well as the original and may cause inconsistency issues. It's easier to stick to a tried and true and tested formula in order to have consistent performance in each batch. I also don't see the point in changing scents every quarter. If something smells nice and customers like it, why change it? And if you offer 50-11 scents, then you really can't plan ahead with making because you don't know who is gonna order how much and in what scent and with what ingredients.  I think for a small business that you are probably doing alone, keeping it simple and consistent is probably best. Also, people have lives so maybe the owners work 12 hours a day fulfilling orders and the other 12 eating, taking care of their families and sleeping .  There are only so many hours a day.  In order to go commercial, there is a lot of you have to give up, especially in the integrity of the products. Look at the formula changes and quality decline in Miss Jessies and Carol's daughter?  

Enough of that, I only ordered Hairveda and it's my first time. Haven't heard a peep, but if it's as popular as it seems, I will probably have to wait until the new year. It's the holidays too, so the mail will be delayed.

Have a question for you guys.  I ordered from Beauty by Donna Marie two weeks before BF as they had a 35% off sale.  The products came in a timely manner, but one of the leave-ins had been damaged or not screwed on properly as it spilled all over the box and the other products were sticky and had the foam balls stuck to it . I was so pissed  because I wanted to try it and it all spilled out. I e-mailed them and sent pictures dating the day I received them. After a long wait, I finally got a response and they basically told me, that I have to contact USPS and I could buy a new one with free shipping .  Ummmm hello, shipping was like 20 dollars in the first place for a few things?!!!! Ya'll want to talk about CS? I'm pissed and disappointed because I wanted to try these products for such a long time and they are actually pretty good.

 So long story short, the products I did try are AMAZING especially the Mira Curling Jelly!!! It's better and cheaper than KCCC, but I'm so disappointed, I refuse to give them any more of my business. How good is the Afroveda Curling Custard and how is their customer service?  Is it staple worthy? Does it compare to  KCCC?


----------



## mstar (Dec 11, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> To Charzboss, I think you are very right. Also, I think it's unrealistic to expect these companies to change scents that often and be "customizable". *All ingredients, oils, no glycerin may not perform as well as the original and may cause inconsistency issues. It's easier to stick to a tried and true and tested formula in order to have consistent performance in each batch.* I also don't see the point in changing scents every quarter. If something smells nice and customers like it, why change it? And if you offer 50-11 scents, then you really can't plan ahead with making because you don't know who is gonna order how much and in what scent and with what ingredients. I think for a small business that you are probably doing alone, keeping it simple and consistent is probably best. Also, people have lives so maybe the owners work 12 hours a day fulfilling orders and the other 12 eating, taking care of their families and sleeping . There are only so many hours a day. In order to go commercial, there is a lot of you have to give up, especially in the integrity of the products. Look at the formula changes and quality decline in Miss Jessies and Carol's daughter?


I was talking about bath & body etailers when I mentioned seasonal scents and products, LOL. But I do think the hair companies could learn a lot from studying the business practices of some of the young b&b etailers I buy from.

I feel that the retailer needs to know to work with their product, period. When I ask for a scent change, a texture change, mix two formulas together, etc., my favorite etailers do it for me, no questions asked. When I started using a body oil from my favorite company in my hair, the owner asked me if I wanted her to add castor oil or another hair-loving ingredient to make it more hair friendly. These ladies do stuff like this ALL THE TIME for their customers...they love making us happy. In contrast, I saw a blog post where a girl had asked Mala (Afroveda) to omit the aloe vera from a product because she was allergic to it, and Mala said no. 

Another example was when Hairveda had a death in the family. I was one of the many who had sent two emails during that period, with no response. They finally sent a mass email a week later explaining about the death. I'm sorry, but I work for myself, too, and if I had an emergency situation, the FIRST thing I would do would be to let my clients know that I'd be unavailable for a while. No freaking way would I just go AWOL for a week, and then come back talking about "Sorry, I had a situation." It's unprofessional, and it's rude, because my clients pay in advance (as do Hairveda's). You have a responsibility to people when you've taken their money. 

I know that many people are happy with the substandard service they receive from the hair etailers, but I've been spoiled by the EXCELLENT, personalized service I receive elsewhere. I feel that's what an etailer should be about. It really makes me want to start my own business selling all these products under one roof, because I don't like to see black women's dollars being taken for granted.


----------



## Charz (Dec 11, 2009)

mstar said:


> I was talking about bath & body etailers when I mentioned seasonal scents and products, LOL. But I do think the hair companies could learn a lot from studying the business practices of some of the young b&b etailers I buy from.
> 
> I feel that the retailer needs to know to work with their product, period. When I ask for a scent change, a texture change, mix two formulas together, etc., my favorite etailers do it for me, no questions asked. When I started using a body oil from my favorite company in my hair, the owner asked me if I wanted her to add castor oil or another hair-loving ingredient to make it more hair friendly. These ladies do stuff like this ALL THE TIME for their customers...they love making us happy. In contrast, I saw a blog post where a girl had asked Mala (Afroveda) to omit the aloe vera from a product because she was allergic to it, and Mala said no.
> 
> ...


 

I agree with the bolded 100%. If something like that happens, people should be notified immediately. I would have been upset if I had an order out during that time. I was really turned off by that. And anyways I don't think BJ even manages the email account, someone else does so what gives.... 

ETA: And I think that samples with a PURCHASE is a win-win situation. The customer gets to feel special, and the retailer may make sales from people trying the sample. I love getting samples with my stuff.

All I am saying is that people should do their research before ordering products or services from anywhere and make your decision from there. It keeps people from being too disappointed. *Companies have an MO, some negative some positive* but you must be prepared. It's like I am prepared that Sephora will let me return anything and that Lush will give me samples.

It would be great if I got a 2-3 day turn around with my packages from HV. But I know right now that's not going to happen. Hell, if it really affected HV's business I am sure the necessary changes would be made. But apparently they are still doing very well.


----------



## WesternEyes (Dec 11, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> How good is the Afroveda Curling Custard and how is their customer service?  Is it staple worthy? Does it compare to  KCCC?



I really like Afroveda Curly custard. My hair didn't agree with kccc. I think they are two totally different products. Maybe you could try their sample butter set to see which one you like. But I've ordered from Afroveda three times and have really enjoyed their customer service and products. Very high quality. I put an order after black friday, because I know I can expect good service.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 11, 2009)

Anymore reviews for Afroveda Curly Custard and Pur Whipped Gelly?


----------



## Charz (Dec 11, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> Anymore reviews for Afroveda Curly Custard and Pur Whipped Gelly?


 

I liked both of them. The PUR has much more hold and is good for edges. They kinda made my hair hard at times when I did a WnG with them all through my hair, but my hair is sensitive to aloe vera sometimes.

The Curly Custard smells like orange sherbert and the Pur Gelly smells like light vanilla.

So I like them for slicking back ponytails and buns.

I did a review on my youtube on them. The link is in my siggy.

HTH


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 11, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> Anymore reviews for Afroveda *Curly Custard *and Pur Whipped Gelly?


 
They actually changed the name to *curly define*
now.
I have  the sample and I used it before   I redid
my kinky twists.
It has a wonderful citrus candy smell, orange I believe.
It is not too greasy and it is moisturizing.
I feel that it isn't as moisturizing as the shea alama
though.The texture is like  thin frosting and its easy to apply.
I would use this to twist my hair. I never
tried it for a wash and go.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks for the reviews guys! i really hope the afroveda can replace the donna marie products.   I really need a surefire wash and go product. kccc was good, but getting expensive.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I liked both of them. The PUR has much more hold and is good for edges. They kinda made my hair hard at times when I did a WnG with them all through my hair, but my hair is sensitive to aloe vera sometimes.
> 
> The Curly Custard smells like orange sherbert and the Pur Gelly smells like light vanilla.
> 
> ...



I ordered PUR Whipped Gelly. Do you think the hardness would decrease if I put Shea Amla on before I put the PUR Whipped? 

Because I want to use it to hold styles, but w/o the crunchy feeling.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 11, 2009)

oh yea! how is the definition and shine with it? Does it last for more than one day?  I have to rewatch ur reviews charzboss. Saw them a while ago.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 11, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> thanks for the reviews guys! i really hope the afroveda can replace the donna marie products.   I really need a surefire wash and go product. kccc was good, but getting expensive.



That's really a shame how they did you...I wanted to orer a few products from them. Mainly the Mira Curl stuff, but I don't like how they handled your situation. 

You won't get my money. Believe that...I don't care how awesome your product is...if you treat your customers like garbage it makes me think about who you are as a person. And it isn't looking good.


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 11, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I ordered PUR Whipped Gelly. Do you think the hardness would decrease if I put Shea Amla on before I put the PUR Whipped?
> 
> Because I want to use it to hold styles, but w/o the crunchy feeling.



Charzboss  is right, you shouldn't use
too much of the gelly. The end results will be crunchy
hair.. With her products a little goes along
way. I would suggest using the shea alma and then the gelly.
I use less than a dime size amount on a two strand twist . I bought the 8oz jar a month ago and its still pretty full!
Your twists will be shiny and soft!!!
And your twist outs will be


----------



## Charz (Dec 11, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I ordered PUR Whipped Gelly. Do you think the hardness would decrease if I put Shea Amla on before I put the PUR Whipped?
> 
> Because I want to use it to hold styles, but w/o the crunchy feeling.


 

How does you hair react to aloe vera? Shea Amla has a little hold itself because it is aloe vera based, not water based. Your hair actaully might get a little more crunchy using both together while loose. Twists and braids should be ok.

Find a nice water base possibly to put under the PUR. I used shescentit's cococream leave in conditioner and my hair reacted better to the combo then using PUR alone. I was still trying to find the perfect combo, but then it because winter and I don't do WnG's in the winter.

With KCCC which is a holding product, I used a leave-in under it and an oil over it for softer hair.


----------



## Charz (Dec 11, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> Charzboss is right, you shouldn't use
> too much of the gelly. The end results will be crunchy
> hair.. With her products a little goes along
> way. I would suggest using the shea alma and then the gelly.
> ...


 

Oh you are right about the twists! With twists that would be great, but on loose hair, it might be too much especially in the winter.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 11, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> That's really a shame how they did you...I wanted to orer a few products from them. Mainly the Mira Curl stuff, but I don't like how they handled your situation.
> 
> You won't get my money. Believe that...*I don't care how awesome your product is...if you treat your customers like garbage it makes me think about who you are as a person*. And it isn't looking good.



totally agree. The Mira Curling Jelly is probably the best styling product I have ever used on my hair.  Just gives it shine definition, hold, moisture and lasts days. Sighhhhhhhhhh, oh well, Kccc is a close second and i'm sure afroveda will be good when i try them the next sale.  They way ya'll have been anxiously waiting for your orders and charzboss' reviews, it must be good! Hopefully I will find a staple.  Her pricing for the 32oz. is to my liking.  Ya'll turning a reformed PJ into a straight junkielook:


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 11, 2009)

lawd,, now i want to try shescentit


----------



## Charz (Dec 11, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> totally agree. The Mira Curling Jelly is probably the best styling product I have ever used on my hair. Just gives it shine definition, hold, moisture and lasts days. Sighhhhhhhhhh, oh well, Kccc is a close second and i'm sure afroveda will be good when i try them the next sale. They way ya'll have been anxiously waiting for your orders and charzboss' reviews, it must be good! Hopefully I will find a staple. Her pricing for the 32oz. is to my liking. Ya'll turning a reformed PJ into a straight junkielook:


 
KCCC is def my favorite. I can send you a sample of the CC, i don't remember if you have tried it or not. PM me if you wanna try some.


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 11, 2009)

Charzboss, I just watched you review about the Prana Conditioner.
Did you use as a Deep Conditioner?
I heard good reviews as  a deep conditioner
but your reviews usually seal the deal for me... lol


----------



## Charz (Dec 11, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> Charzboss, I just watched you review about the Prana Conditioner.
> Did you use as a Deep Conditioner?
> I heard good reviews as a deep conditioner
> but your reviews usually seal the deal for me... lol


 

I couldn't DC with it. The smell really bothers me. I can't imagine it sitting in my hair for an hour under the steamer. It's also very thin.

It might work really well as a DC. But I can't give you an opinion on it.

Sorry!


----------



## Charz (Dec 11, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> Charzboss, I just watched you review about the Prana Conditioner.
> Did you use as a Deep Conditioner?
> I heard good reviews as a deep conditioner
> *but your reviews usually seal the deal for me... lol*


 
Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 11, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> lawd,, now i want to try shescentit



ME TOO! Just watched CAHRZBOSS REVIEW of the leave-in. *Shes going to make me broke*
I purchased the grape one on BF. Still waiting on it. I'll buy the other one later.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> KCCC is def my favorite. I can send you a sample of the CC, i don't remember if you have tried it or not. PM me if you wanna try some.



thanks! i will pm you


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 11, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> ME TOO! Just watched CAHRZBOSS REVIEW of the leave-in. *Shes going to make me broke*
> I purchased the grape one on BF. Still waiting on it. I'll buy the other one later.



i'm watching all her reviews now. Right now i'm on shescentit too. I love the detail and honesty and stuff.  Lawd, next sale season, I'm going to misbehave


----------



## Charz (Dec 11, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> ME TOO! Just watched CAHRZBOSS REVIEW of the leave-in. *Shes going to make me broke*
> I purchased the grape one on BF. Still waiting on it. I'll buy the other one later.


 


Kurlee said:


> lawd,, now i want to try shescentit


 

Shescentit is a great all around line. Almost anyone can find something they like from her. Her shipping is quick and her CS is fantastic. She is one brand that I can recomend without feeling guilty that people are going to have long wait times, ridicolous high shipping, or have bad CS especially via email. I do not have to add any if, ands, or buts to a Shescentit recomendation.

I could not recomend HV in this regard.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Shescentit is a great all around line. Almost anyone can find something they like from her. Her shipping is quick and her CS is fantastic. She is one brand that I can recomend without feeling guilty that people are going to have long wait times, ridicolous high shipping, or have bad CS especially via email. I do not have to add any if, ands, or buts to a Shescentit recomendation.
> 
> I could not recomend HV in this regard.



but are the HV products good? I got a few things during BF 

*lawd why am i on shescentit's website


----------



## Charz (Dec 11, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> but are the HV products good? I got a few things during BF


 

Yeah they are good. I got some goodie bags and 24/7 conditioner, step 1 of the methi sativa(sensitive to aloe vera, BJ let me order the step 1 seperatly) acv rinse, strinillah conditioner, almond glaze and some other stuff.

I really like her cocosta oil and her 24/7 conditioner is prolly my favorite co-wash. Its only like $7.75 for 16 ounces, can't beat that! The smells of her products are to die for too.

I am just prepared to get my stuff before new years. Oh well, I knew the wait times before I ordered so no worries.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 11, 2009)

this is what i got :

Moist Condition 24/7: 16oz.
Whipped Gelly  4oz (3)	
Whipped Cream 8oz.	
Moist Condition PRO 16oz


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 11, 2009)

I just read on Afroveda's blog that she is adding 3 new staffers starting January 2010. 

Mala, the owner, was the lone staffer but now feels it's time to bring on additional help. She wants to improve her turn around time in terms of shipping and email communications.

She said working 18-21 hours is no longer feasible and at that rate she still couldn't keep up with demand. 

She also has a temporary staffer helping her right now during the holidays. 

Now this is a company that is trying to go places. And keep product junkies BROKE!


----------



## Charz (Dec 11, 2009)

^ Good for her. Mala has great with CS. She overnighted a package for me to fix a situation!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> ^ Good for her. Mala has great with CS. She overnighted a package for me to fix a situation!



That's what I heard about her...that she is a very sweet individual.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok update on the Donna Marie. I just received an email response from the owner and the problem was brought to her attention (I sent an e-mail) and she is resending one for free! Ok, I'm not mad anymore. She was not aware of the situation. So yes, they are back in my good graces 

Still trying afroveda and shescentit though. My curiosity has been peaked


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 11, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I just read on Afroveda's blog that she is adding 3 new staffers starting January 2010.
> 
> Mala, the owner, was the lone staffer but now feels it's time to bring on additional help. She wants to improve her turn around time in terms of shipping and email communications.
> 
> ...


 Now why in god's name do I keep coming in here . *covers eyes*


----------



## WesternEyes (Dec 11, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> The Curly Custard smells like orange sherbert and the Pur Gelly smells like light vanilla.
> 
> So I like them for slicking back ponytails and buns.



Charzboss, great reviews!!!


I love the smell of the Curly Custard. I use it for my ponytails/buns as well, on wet/damp hair. It really helps shape my curls, with a moisturizing light hold.


----------



## WesternEyes (Dec 11, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I just read on Afroveda's blog that she is adding 3 new staffers starting January 2010.



Thanks. This is great to hear!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 11, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> Ok update on the Donna Marie. I just received an email response from the owner and the problem was brought to her attention (I sent an e-mail) and she is resending one for free! Ok, I'm not mad anymore. She was not aware of the situation. So yes, they are back in my good graces
> 
> Still trying afroveda and shescentit though. My curiosity has been peaked



YES! 

Because I really want to try that Mira Curl Jelly.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 11, 2009)

I received my Afroveda today. There were no samples, but the smell of the CocoLatte more than makes up for that. The smell of the Shea Amla will have to grow on me though.


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 11, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> I received my Afroveda today. There were no samples, but the smell of the CocoLatte more than makes up for that. The smell of t*he Shea Amla will have to grow on me though.*


  YAY, I'm glad you got your items!
The Shea Alma is very very moisturizing..
and you're right the smell is eh.."different"


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 11, 2009)

what does it smell like?


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 11, 2009)

I received my Afroveda today too! I love the smell of Shea Amla. I'm looking forward to using the PUR Whipped Gelly, to put my twists in tommorrow.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 11, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> what does it smell like?


 

It smells like Frankincense and Myrrh.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 11, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> It smells like Frankincense and Myrrh.


 
Yeah, basically like an incense.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have not received any of my items.

I am waiting for 3 things from Qhemet
I don't know how many things from Hairveda
and 2 things from shescentit

I am waiting


----------



## manter26 (Dec 12, 2009)

I haven't received anything either!!! I'm getting annoyed because I would expect my orders on my doorstep within a month and the way things are going I don't see that happening. 

I emailed afroveda last week about my midnight BF order and she sent out my tracking information. The only update was that the package info was received by the post office on Dec 9th. It doesn't say it was even picked up by usps... 
ETA: tracking info was updated and I guess I can expect delivery on Monday.

I also ordered from Hairveda on 11/27 and emailed about my order. She said wait 10 more days from 12/10, which would make it a full month before I should expect shipment?!? I'm not very happy with the response at all. 

The email from hairveda said to check the "order status link on the left" for updates. I'm not even seeing that link on the website. Can anyone help me out with this? Where should I be able to see my order status?


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 12, 2009)

manter26 said:


> I haven't received anything either!!! I'm getting annoyed because I would expect my orders on my doorstep within a month and the way things are going I don't see that happening.
> 
> I emailed afroveda last week about my midnight BF order and she sent out my tracking information. The only update was that the package info was received by the post office on Dec 9th. It doesn't say it was even picked up by usps...
> 
> ...


 

I wasn't able to find this link either, I don't think it exists.


----------



## manter26 (Dec 12, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I wasn't able to find this link either, I don't think it exists.



I thought I was going crazy for a second, or that I was a victim of PC-to-MAC incompatibility. I just searched the source code on the website and the word "order" was no where to be found. 

I might email again to ask about this so called link...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Dec 12, 2009)

My Shescentit came last weekend and my Hairveda came yesterday.  I think if you got smaller orders or ordered early the shipments arrived quicker.  I also didn't order the most popular items like the Sitirinillah which would be more complicated orders to make.  I think if you take this into account it makes since that some order would take forever.

Last year this same stuff happened and people who order at this time knew that they would be waiting.  I'm sorry that you are upset but I think you have to take into account you are paying for custom orders which is what we all want and should be grateful that they offer these great products at discounted prices.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Dec 12, 2009)

on the HV forum, Reyna (the moderator) said she had a family situation to take care of, so she hasnt been able to answer emails. hopefully those of you who sent her emails will receive responses soon.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 12, 2009)

mstar said:


> Also, there's an unspoken contract of selling personal-care items over the internet.
> 
> Since there are usually no returns allowed, and we can't see/feel/smell the product before we buy, we're taking a huge leap of faith by ordering from these companies. In return, their CS is supposed to be above and beyond, they should always include samples, etc.
> 
> It's part of the personal touch that sets e-tailers apart from larger businesses. *But many of these black haircare companies are acting like they're Sephora*. They've got it all twisted.


 

LOL! Sephora sends samples with every order!!!! 

Well I've gotten all of my BF Friday orders...

Shescentit...hands down... professional.. but I've always liked Shescentit... Her stuff is sealed like its prepared for shipping; labels look nice. I want to try like everything...  

Brendita's I really really liked... I spent a grip there and I'm not mad about it... I haven't tried anything yet but it looks and was packaged great..

Darcy's was very nicely packaged and she a sample... Plus she's right in Marietta... I wonder if she will allow pick ups.

Christine Gant was just like her etsy site classy and to the point ... All of her items were packaged well and smell good.

My Creme Brulee from Beija Flor was like 40% used looking; but I sent her an email and she gave me 50% off my next purchase. Which is cool with me. I lover her coco mango butter cream... that's gonna be a staple.

Still waiting on HV... surprise surprise... if I get it before the New Year... you'll be able to knock me over with a feather.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 12, 2009)

I’m still waiting on Darcy’s Botanicals. I had to e-mail her 12-10-09 about my order ‘cause it showed “processing” for the longest time (still does). She e-mailed me back the same day with the tracking information. So, why is my package still sitting in Jacksonville, FL (since 12-09-09)? I hope it arrives Monday. I'm in NW Florida.

This is the last Black Friday order I’m expecting.

I received Hairveda yesterday (5 sitrinillah DCs, 5 Cocasta oils, etc.)

The fastest shipper was Komazacare…..Ordered BF, 11/27/09; got it Monday morning, 11/30/09. (free shipping; no samples).

I’ve received Komazacare, Qhemet Biologics, Hairveda, Sally Beauty, fromnaturewithlove.com and Christine Gant (received a sample of Lavendar Red clover soap)

I ordered 3 Hairveda’s Herbal Green Tea Butters 12-02-09 and received my order 12-07-09 from *adoringhaircare.com*. Very impressed with their shipping time and costs ($4.95). Received samples, too.


----------



## cocoaluv (Dec 12, 2009)

My Qhemet was sent out today.


----------



## Tene (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm mad about my afroveda order.  I made two seperate orders on the same day and she only shipped out one of them but not the other.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 13, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Nothing yet, but I didn't order on BF. I think I ordered the following Monday.
> 
> Still waiting on Jasmine's and Shescentit. I'm not even tripping, I have plenty of ish and I know how these sales can be. *Y'all know I love me some Hairveda, but ain't no way I'd order during the BF sale. Last year it took some people well over a month to receive their products. That's why I say over and over again, DO YOUR HOMEWORK before ordering from any vendor, don't just get amped up on the positive reviews and place an order without really knowing what you're getting in to.* That way you can make an informed decision.


Yes, I quoted myself. I don't know how many different ways this can be said.

My Shescentit and Jasmine's came yesterday, but I didn't get back in town until this morning.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 13, 2009)

I actually appreciate the negative feedback because these experiences really let me know that I don't need anything that these vendors are offering.

I didn't order anything this BF based on  last years reviews (but I didn't want to disrupt this thread to say so) and it's more than likely I won't order anything next year based on these reviews.   Call me crazy, but I expect regular folks to learn from their previous mistakes, business owners doubly so because this is their livelyhood.

Thank you to everybody who shared their feedback.     It definitely helps me to make an informed decision.


----------



## Truth (Dec 13, 2009)

Still patiently waiting on Afroveda.. I got an empty tracking number, Got the number, no trackin info, so i'm guessing they're working on that...


----------



## manter26 (Dec 13, 2009)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I actually appreciate the negative feedback because these experiences really let me know that I don't need anything that these vendors are offering.
> 
> I didn't order anything this BF based on  last years reviews (but I didn't want to disrupt this thread to say so) and it's more than likely I won't order anything next year based on these reviews.  * Call me crazy, but I expect regular folks to learn from their previous mistakes, business owners doubly so because this is their livelyhood.*
> 
> Thank you to everybody who shared their feedback.     It definitely helps me to make an informed decision.



This is my first experience ordering from any of these vendors and I really didn't have high expectations. Any online vendor usually ships within 24 hours (maybe 48 at the most) and packages usually arrive within a week and a half to any destination. I figured giving these vendors a MONTH, 30 days, to get the stuff to my doorstep, was being very generous.

While both vendors answered my emails about my orders, Afroveda actually sent information specifically about my order. Her one-person-team set out a schedule with goals for when each order that month would be shipped. As printed on her website, I emailed after the 8th day of not hearing anything (really the 9th b/c I count midnight as being Thursday night). My tracking info was sent on the 9/10th day. It didn't ship at that time, but I least I knew something was happening.

Hairveda, on the other hand, replied to my email and said just wait and check some non-existent order status link on the website. Her site lists a shipment time of 5 days during regular business and 10 days during sales. I'm now told that I should expect shipment after 20 business days, aka 30 calendar days. As a business woman myself, it seems ludicrous to me to put estimations in writing when you feel it's okay to overshoot them by 100%. Apparently there are all these tools that supposedly track shipment dates based on the day the order was placed...none of which exist. The blogger is aware that the shipping calendar has not been updated since July, but the company continues to glide through busy seasons with no plan of execution in place.  

Furthermore, there seems to be no rhyme or reason for why my package hasn't shipped or why I haven't been given an expected ship date. I ordered 3 items at 1AM on BF. Posters with large orders and small orders going near and far have received their items. ...Maybe I should stop trying to understand the logic and (and like some posters say) just wait around until Jan. or Feb. for my Nov. order to arrive at my doorstep. I just REFUSE to believe they are so backed up that they haven't gotten to orders from the 2nd hour of their sale from over 2 weeks ago...

When all is said and done, whether I purchase again depends on the products. Small business or not, customer service, timeliness, planning and execution is expected. If they really can't keep up with the flow of customers, they need to limit the amount of product available for sale on the website...and doing so might actually make it more appealing to new customers. Even HSN and all the huge phone/online retailers do this.

Anywho..."you've seen bad reviews before" is not an excuse. I would be satisfied if they at least had a plan of action in place with at least a goal of when all BF orders should be completed.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey ladies: I received my packages from Jasmine's. The Sugar and Walnut Cream Scrub smell's wonderful, I can't wait to try it.

I am so glad she placed the packages in a ziplock bag, because my mail person didn't put my package on the porch, he placed it in the yard on a bench. My Dad just happened to see the package a few mins ago and it has been a lil rainey. I don't know how long it was out there, but I'm glad he saw it.

Now I am just waiting on my Qhemet order, I received a shipping notification that it went out on the 12th.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 14, 2009)

My Hairveda came today.  I wish I had ordered more stuff.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 14, 2009)

manter26 said:


> This is my first experience ordering from any of these vendors and I really didn't have high expectations. Any online vendor usually ships within 24 hours (maybe 48 at the most) and packages usually arrive within a week and a half to any destination. I figured giving these vendors a MONTH, 30 days, to get the stuff to my doorstep, was being very generous.
> 
> While both vendors answered my emails about my orders, Afroveda actually sent information specifically about my order. Her one-person-team set out a schedule with goals for when each order that month would be shipped. As printed on her website, I emailed after the 8th day of not hearing anything (really the 9th b/c I count midnight as being Thursday night). My tracking info was sent on the 9/10th day. It didn't ship at that time, but I least I knew something was happening.
> 
> ...




 THANK YOU!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 14, 2009)

Received AfroVeda Shipping Notice Today.


Ordered at 1:41am 11/27/09


----------



## Lynn84 (Dec 14, 2009)

I received my shipping notice from Jasmines


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 14, 2009)

I just received my Beija Flor Curl Brulee and I'm missing like 2oz of product out of an 8oz bottle. I KID YOU NOT! 

It looks as if someone used it and sent it back. And I got the left over after they tried it and decided it wasn't for them..


----------



## Mzz Mac (Dec 14, 2009)

I received my shipping notice too today.
I emailed twice regarding order status and still no response.
I guess the shipping notice was sent to shut me up.
Basically-my mailing label has been printed which generates a tracking number....the number is then entered into my paypal order and emailed to me. This does not necessarily mean that my products are getting dropped off at the post office yet.

I had one online vendor do this but sat on my package for a whole week before dropping it off at the post office.


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 14, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I just received my Beija Flor Curl Brulee and I'm missing like 2oz of product out of an 8oz bottle. I KID YOU NOT!
> 
> It looks as if someone used it and sent it back. And I got the left over after they tried it and decided it wasn't for them..


 
Id email her, you are the 3rd person ive heard say that.


----------



## Meridian (Dec 14, 2009)

manter26 said:


> This is my first experience ordering from any of these vendors and I really didn't have high expectations. Any online vendor usually ships within 24 hours (maybe 48 at the most) and packages usually arrive within a week and a half to any destination. I figured giving these vendors a MONTH, 30 days, to get the stuff to my doorstep, was being very generous.
> 
> While both vendors answered my emails about my orders, Afroveda actually sent information specifically about my order. Her one-person-team set out a schedule with goals for when each order that month would be shipped. As printed on her website, I emailed after the 8th day of not hearing anything (really the 9th b/c I count midnight as being Thursday night). My tracking info was sent on the 9/10th day. It didn't ship at that time, but I least I knew something was happening.
> 
> ...



*WORD!*Especially to the bolded!

I finally got my Qhemet order today. She shipped it out Friday. SheScentIt said that they would ship mine out Saturday and as of today, no delivery confirmation number so I emailed them AGAIN. HairVeda said they were "waiting on a new batch of Sitri to be completed" so yay and I emailed them a week after my order was placed about that stupid Order Status link not being anywhere on their site.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 14, 2009)

haven't heard a peep from hairveda


----------



## Charz (Dec 14, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I just received my Beija Flor Curl Brulee and I'm missing like 2oz of product out of an 8oz bottle. I KID YOU NOT!
> 
> It looks as if someone used it and sent it back. And I got the left over after they tried it and decided it wasn't for them..


 

That is so horrible. Did you weigh it? That is insane.


----------



## Charz (Dec 14, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> haven't heard a peep from hairveda


 

Same, New Years I tell you!!!! I ain't even waiting.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Dec 14, 2009)

New Years Eve 2011. 



Charzboss said:


> Same, New Years I tell you!!!! I ain't even waiting.


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 14, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> haven't heard a peep from hairveda



Last thing I heard is that I'd be receiving my order in 10 days. I got that email on 11/30.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 14, 2009)

Meridian said:


> *WORD!*Especially to the bolded!
> 
> I finally got my Qhemet order today. She shipped it out Friday. SheScentIt said that they would ship mine out Saturday and as of today, no delivery confirmation number so I emailed them AGAIN. HairVeda said they were "waiting on a new batch of Sitri to be completed" so yay and I emailed them a week after my order was placed about *that stupid Order Status link not being anywhere on their site*.



yea, it's totally nonexistent


----------



## fattyfatfat (Dec 14, 2009)

if anyone here is techy, maybe you can offer help to BJ in fixing that link!




Kurlee said:


> yea, it's totally nonexistent


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 14, 2009)

Pompous Blue said:


> I’m still waiting on Darcy’s Botanicals. I had to e-mail her 12-10-09 about my order ‘cause it showed “processing” for the longest time (still does). She e-mailed me back the same day with the tracking information. So, why is my package still sitting in Jacksonville, FL (since 12-09-09)? I hope it arrives Monday. I'm in NW Florida.
> 
> This is the last Black Friday order I’m expecting.
> 
> ...


I've received my last order! Darcy's Botanicals. They included a sample of their Winter Spice hair and body oil. Smells nice.

The shortest shipping time was 3 calendar days and the longest shipping time was 17 calendar days. I'm pleased with the delivery. Will be ordering from these vendors again. Mainly during sales.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 14, 2009)

Maybe she puts 8ounces of products in a 10 ounce bottle. I flipped the bottle over and it says 10.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 14, 2009)

Got Oyin....


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 14, 2009)

I received my order from Qhemet today.

I'm not sure how I feel about the way the Amla container is filled, I know on the site it says these are 10 oz containers, but the hole/space is so big.

I've purchased this product 2x locally and there was a little hole, but not this big. I don't have a scale to weigh it. I've never ordered directly before, is this the norm ladies?


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep that's the norm Brown. Shifting occurs during shipment. 

Even if it's not really 8oz it's the norm. Everyones product shows up like it's half gone.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh okay, well maybe I will just stick to the Uncle Funky's Daughter store here. They charge about 3.50 more, but no shipping and smaller holes. LOL


----------



## werenumber2 (Dec 14, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Yep that's the norm Brown. Shifting occurs during shipment.
> 
> Even if it's not really 8oz it's the norm. Everyones product shows up like it's half gone.


 
That's what I like about Afroveda. That stuff is packed TO THE BRIM.


----------



## Tene (Dec 15, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> I just received my Beija Flor Curl Brulee and I'm missing like 2oz of product out of an 8oz bottle. I KID YOU NOT!
> 
> It looks as if someone used it and sent it back. And I got the left over after they tried it and decided it wasn't for them..



I hope mines doesn't look like that or I'll be pissed.  Donna Marie did the same thing to me, I only had 6oz instead of 8oz.  She's suppose to be sending me a replacement.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 15, 2009)

Received all of my stuff from hairveda on the 11th last week... it came way faster than last yr...


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I received my darcys and shescentit order.  I'm just waiting for hairveda. 

I wondered why some of these places didn't have their products pre-made considering the after thanksgiving sales.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 15, 2009)

Still waiting on Qhemet.....


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 15, 2009)

Got a notice of shipment from Hairveda today...I haven't heard anything from Afroveda since I ordered from them on 11/27.


----------



## gn1g (Dec 15, 2009)

Is hairveda still having a sale?


Sunrise products has free shipping this week!


----------



## Charz (Dec 15, 2009)

*Hairveda Update!!!*

*Q: I placed an order On Black Friday or Cyber Monday (or both). When should my package ship:

A: Your package is currently being processed and will be shipped by 12-18/2009.When your package ships, we'll send an email to you with your shipping details. For more informatin about your specific package, please email us at [email protected]. During sale time, we get an excess of over 500 orders. In many cases, we run behind our normal 5-10 day schedule. Thank you for your patience!*


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 15, 2009)

werenumber2 said:


> That's what I like about Afroveda. That stuff is packed TO THE BRIM.



I'm hoping I love my Afroveda..here prices are very reasonable. And you can order large sizes. I am finding my napps use up alot of product. 

Also Darcy's Botanicals Daily Leave in is the TRUTH. Next order I'm ordering at least 3 bottles.

I seem to go through alot though, but that's probably because my hair is THIRSTY and it was a tangled mess. So I had to really work section by section. Like 2x2 sections.


----------



## Tene (Dec 15, 2009)

I am pissed, I got my package from Beja Flor Naturals and the package was damaged.  Half of my jar of cocoa mango buttercream was spilled out as she did not put any tape around it.  Also she didn't send out the Cream brulee leave-in conditioner I paid for.  I also didn't recieve the sample she promised me for letting her make me the cocoa mango cream instead of the shea butter cream.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 15, 2009)

Tene said:


> I am pissed, I got my package from Beja Flor Naturals and the package was damaged.  Half of my jar of cocoa mango buttercream was spilled out as she did not put any tape around it.  Also she didn't send out the curls, kinks, and coils leave-in conditioner I paid for.  I also didn't recieve the sample she promised me for letting her make me the cocoa mango cream instead of the shea butter cream.



At least we found out while she was having the FREE shipping.

Thank the Lord my stuff came un damaged. But, as I previously stated I was shorted 2oz's on my curl brulee stuff. 

I haven't used the product yet so I don't know if it's even worth complaining about. What a shame.


----------



## labelfree (Dec 15, 2009)

Beija Flors must not want to be in business for too long. She is ruining any creditability she will ever have on a hair forum. She seriously needs to re-vamp her customer service skills and packaging or flat out just close shop. I really wanted to like her company too since the Creme Brulee has such good ingredients but oh well ........


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 15, 2009)

labelfree said:


> Beija Flors must not want to be in business for too long. She is ruining any creditability she will ever have on a hair forum. She seriously needs to re-vamp her customer service skills and packaging or flat out just close shop. I really wanted to like her company too since the Creme Brulee has such good ingredients but oh well ........


 
Has anyone ever ordered from there before black friday? I was so tempted but never heard of the company before. Im glad i decided to wait and see.


----------



## Charz (Dec 15, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from there before black friday? I was so tempted but never heard of the company before. Im glad i decided to wait and see.


 

Me too.........


----------



## labelfree (Dec 15, 2009)

I was browsing on Esty looking for Natural hair products when I came across her shop. I hadn't seen her business mentioned before so I was hoping she would have a sale so I could try out her products and I was sold once I saw the Creme Brulee. Unfornately, I assumed she would have decent CS like all the other vendors  

ETA: I emailed her and about the missing oz and this is what she had to say



> The bottles/jars are  filled to the very top  and shaken down into the bottle repeatedly. The turbulence of shipping compresses the whipped content of the containers and the bottle contents "shrink". Although its rare, we're working on preventing this. Your products are certainly not used in any way, nor were we looking to skimp out on giving you what you paid for.  If you would like to relay this truth to the others in your community it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cocoaluv (Dec 15, 2009)

I got my Qhemet finally


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Dec 15, 2009)

I got shipping notice's from Afroveda and Hairveda today so cross my fingers I get both packages within the week. I need to DC sooooo bad.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Dec 15, 2009)

still no qhemet...I knew Hairveda would take a while but I really hoped i'd have my Qhemet by now.


----------



## Meridian (Dec 15, 2009)

I got my shipping notice from SheScentIt, but I've still got nothing from HairVeda....


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 16, 2009)

I am surprised that so many of you really expected to have your Hairveda package already. It hasn't even been 3 weeks since the sale yet. Receiving your package in 3 weeks would be normal when there is no sale.


----------



## Charz (Dec 16, 2009)

ITA!! It takes 10-15 business days when there is not a sale.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 16, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I am surprised that so many of you really expected to have your Hairveda package already. It hasn't even been 3 weeks since the sale yet. Receiving your package in 3 weeks would be normal when there is no sale.


I know right, lol.  I started seeing complaints like a week after BF, I'm like.  There's no way you'll get your order that fast and most of the sites have a 2 week wait time already posted and that is during non-sales.

I've been ordering from these natural online vendors for a long time and once you step over from otc products and find something you absolutely love you won't worry so much about wait time.

As long as I get my stuff before a month I'm good.  If a company is slow but they communicate with me and the products arrive un-harmed and fresh, I'm happy.  I'm not hard to please.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 16, 2009)

My Afroveda comes today!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 16, 2009)

Afroveda arrived. Filled to the brim and very well packaged.

The smells don't bother me. Shea Amla smells like baby powder. Hemp Seed smells like play doh or doo. Pur Whip Gelly smells like a desert. Cocolatte smells like a hershey chocolate mix. 

My hair doesn't come down until this weekend.

Also. Darcy Botanicals Herbal Spritz ..ummm negative. It's not as moisturizing as the Daily Leave In. I don't consider it moisturizing at all. It's definitely NOT a detangler. It doesn't soften the hair. It smells like a powder lemonade mix. 

I will continue to use it because of the ingredients...just to nourish the scalp etc... but other than that..I don't see myself ordering it again.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 16, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I am surprised that so many of you really expected to have your Hairveda package already. It hasn't even been 3 weeks since the sale yet. Receiving your package in 3 weeks would be normal when there is no sale.


 
I agree.. for the most part. However, didn't she say she got additional help??? I know I ordered mostly body products.. which I thought were made already.

Plus I'm giving their shipping the sideeye... sorry Fedora because I know I ordered before some people who are getting shipping notices... it's like does she go by regions or order sizes or products or what... I would like to know just for informational purposes.


----------



## Charz (Dec 17, 2009)

I got my HV!!! That's a new record!!!! I am very surprised especially since I got some grab bags on Cyber Monday too!


----------



## Charz (Dec 17, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> I agree.. for the most part. However, didn't she say she got additional help??? I know I ordered mostly body products.. which I thought were made already.
> 
> Plus I'm giving their shipping the sideeye... sorry Fedora because I know I ordered before some people who are getting shipping notices... it's like does she go by regions or order sizes or products or what... I would like to know just for informational purposes.


 
You look too cute in your avi, I am gonna have to step my game up!


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I got my HV!!! That's a new record!!!! I am very surprised especially since I got some grab bags on Cyber Monday too!



really? i ordered on the friday and not even a shipping notice!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I got my HV!!! That's a new record!!!! I am very surprised especially since I got some grab bags on Cyber Monday too!


 
Now the question is.... who did you pay off???  AND you got some CYBER Monday stuff??? WTH!!! Somebody should've been mixing up mine that I ordered technically on Thursdah night! 



Charzboss said:


> You look too cute in your avi, I am gonna have to step my game up!


 
Aww thanks babe!! @ "step the game up"



Kurlee said:


> really? i ordered on the friday and not even a shipping notice!


 
OKKKKKKK?! That's why I would like to know how they fulfill orders cause clearly it ain't by order time and day... Is that DANGON sitrinillah holding me back again... 

Where is the pitchfork smiley.. I know about the wait but dang... Charz bought stuff on MONDAY that she added in ... what the hayle? (No hating.. just saying)...


----------



## Charz (Dec 17, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Now the question is.... who did you pay off???  AND you got some CYBER Monday stuff??? WTH!!! Somebody should've been mixing up mine that I ordered technically on Thursdah night!
> 
> 
> OKKKKKKK?! That's why I would like to know how they fulfill orders cause clearly it ain't by order time and day... Is that DANGON sitrinillah holding me back again...
> ...


 



Well I do live in the same state as her.

Maybe my products were more simple to make? 

You only ordered Bath and Body stuff right? How much?  I need to know

Cuz if it is as much as I think you bought.......


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 17, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> OKKKKKKK?! That's why I would like to know how they fulfill orders cause clearly it ain't by order time and day...* Is that DANGON sitrinillah holding me back again*...



Well I'll never see my package then cuz I ordered 10 jars


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 17, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Now the question is.... who did you pay off???  AND you got some CYBER Monday stuff??? WTH!!! Somebody should've been mixing up mine that I ordered technically on Thursdah night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the joke is, I ordered the whipped cream ends, the whipped jelly, moist condition and moist pro. That;s not even a big ordererplexed


----------



## Charz (Dec 17, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> Well I'll never see my package then cuz I ordered 10 jars


 
I just had an image of me swimming through a pool of crisp Sitrinillah. Thanks for brightening my day.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> I got my HV!!! That's a new record!!!! I am very surprised especially since I got some grab bags on Cyber Monday too!



did u get a shipping notice before it came?


----------



## Charz (Dec 17, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> did u get a shipping notice before it came?


 
Yup I got it on the 15th. It came in today.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> Well I do live in the same state as her.
> 
> Maybe my products were more simple to make?
> 
> ...


 
First of all... why does where it's going EVEN matter.. if they doing it this way I need to have a talk with their ops mgr!  They all should be being made at the same time AND place... regardless as to where its being shipped. 

I didn't even get that much... She only has like 4 items and I had never tried them.. I think I spent maybe $50 there..if that. It's been so long I don't even remember what I ordered lol...



lamaravilla said:


> Well I'll never see my package then cuz I ordered 10 jars


 
What the hayle?? Lamara what are you gonna do with all that? Give it away like fruitcakes???  You know that stuff goes bad right? It gets white/light greenish mold on it after a few months. Where is Shay72... have you guys been talking... oh it's coming back now... it was cheaper to do that then to order a pail... I remember.... It's probably you who got us held up... 




Kurlee said:


> the joke is, I ordered the whipped cream ends, the whipped jelly, moist condition and moist pro. That;s not even a big ordererplexed


 
OMG.. no, that's not at all...  Still looking for the pitchfork smiley for us...



Charzboss said:


> I just had an image of me swimming through a pool of crisp Sitrinillah. Thanks for brightening my day.


 
Scrooge McDuck of Sitrinallah... lmao... you all are hilarity personified.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 17, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> First of all... why does where it's going EVEN matter.. if they doing it this way I need to have a talk with their ops mgr!  They all should be being made at the same time AND place... regardless as to where its being shipped.
> 
> I didn't even get that much... She only has like 4 items and I had never tried them.. I think I spent maybe $50 there..if that. It's been so long I don't even remember what I ordered lol...
> 
> ...



I have a mini fridge for my hair products


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 17, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I have a mini fridge for my hair products


 
You still get a 
Acting like that's gonna stop it from GOING bad! You better offer DC to all of your guests ...


----------



## Charz (Dec 17, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I have a mini fridge for my hair products


 
What brand is your mini fridge and where did you get it from? I'm asking for Ms. Terri of course


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> What brand is your mini fridge and where did you get it from? I'm asking for Ms. Terri of course



It's a chefmate, I got it from Goodwill for $10  It looks brand new, it's about 2.5 feet high.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 17, 2009)

anybody from outside the US get their Hairveda orders or at least a shipping notice?


----------



## Charz (Dec 17, 2009)

One of my goody bags apparently are coming in a later shipment. I'm not bugging though! 

ETA:

My first goody bag had....

Vatika Frosting (love it)
Hydrasilica spritz (Dying to try)
Cocosta Oil (Love it)
Shakaki Shampoo Bar (Dying to try)

I am so freaking happy! Go BJ!!!!

David took pictures!


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 17, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> One of my goody bags apparently are coming in a later shipment. I'm not bugging though!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> ...


 
Oooh, good stuff! I got two goodie bags and I can't wait to see what I get.


----------



## Charz (Dec 17, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> Oooh, good stuff! I got two goodie bags and I can't wait to see what I get.


 

I know girl and I didn't get any duplicates from what I ordered! I love trying new things.

I am seriously excited!


----------



## TdotGirl (Dec 17, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> anybody from outside the US get their Hairveda orders or at least a shipping notice?


 
Kurlee, I ordered from them last year and got my stuff around this time. Didn't do it again this year because as you know shipping is sky high 

This time I ordered some Jasmine products (not on black friday but the sunday night mind you) and received the items today. From looking at the date, she shipped it a week ago. Everything smells great and I can't wait to try it


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 17, 2009)

TdotGirl said:


> Kurlee, I ordered from them last year and got my stuff around this time. Didn't do it again this year because as you know shipping is sky high
> 
> This time I ordered some Jasmine products (not on black friday but the sunday night mind you) and received the items today. From looking at the date, she shipped it a week ago. Everything smells great and I can't wait to try it


there was no shipping cost


----------



## Charz (Dec 17, 2009)

BJ accommodated my request on BF to purchase Step 1 separately from her Methi Sativa Protein Set. Usually you have to buy Step 1 and Step 2 both together, but my hair is sensitive to Aloe Vera, which is the base for Step 2.

However, I had ordered Step 2 of the Methi Sativa System *by mistake* when I wanted Step 1. I informed Hairveda of my mistake right after I made my order on BF and they offered to accommodate for my error. Well I got my package today and I got Step 2. 

I knew it was an error on my part so I asked BJ if I could pay to ship Step 2 back to her, and if she could send Step 1 with my back ordered goody bag.

She told me to keep the Step 2 and that she would have Step 1 out to me by Saturday.

Hairveda


----------



## TrustMeLove (Dec 19, 2009)

Today I'm going ot do my hair...I think.

I have this Beija Flor stuff sitting here and I'm so P.O'd how she played us I don't even want to use it...I just want a refund. I promise y'all if you see this bottle it looks like someone has used the product and sent it back. 

It's like I don't care if it is a great product.This incident alone with guaranee I never puchase anything from that company again. 

ETA: This stuff is going in the bin of maybe I will use it when I run out of my other stuff. I'm not giving this company the time of day until it comes down to it. No publicity from me in the form of a review.

I'm angry just thinking about it...I don't want to angrily do my hair with this stuff. Time to use my Afro Veda.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 19, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Today I'm going ot do my hair...I think.
> 
> I have this Beija Flor stuff sitting here and I'm so P.O'd how she played us I don't even want to use it...I just want a refund. I promise y'all if you see this body it looks like someone has used the product and sent it back.
> 
> It's like I don't care if it is a great product.This incident alone with guaranee I never puchase anything from that company again.


 
Wow that isn't the first time I've heard of that happenning.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 19, 2009)

haven't heard a peep from hairveda even though all the shipping notices were supposed to go out by yesterday


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 19, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> haven't heard a peep from hairveda even though all the shipping notices were supposed to go out by yesterday


 
Where'd you hear that from... no peep either!!!


----------



## Meridian (Dec 19, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Where'd you hear that from... no peep either!!!



*Q: I placed an order On Black Friday or Cyber Monday (or both). When should my package ship:*

*A: *Your package is currently being processed and will be shipped by 12-18/2009.When your package ships, we'll send an email to you with your shipping details. For more informatin about your specific package, please email us at [email protected] During sale time, we get an excess of over 500 orders. In many cases, we run behind our normal 5-10 day schedule. Thank you for your patience!

From HairVeda site.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 19, 2009)

Meridian said:


> *Q: I placed an order On Black Friday or Cyber Monday (or both). When should my package ship:*
> 
> *A: *Your package is currently being processed and will be shipped by 12-18/2009.When your package ships, we'll send an email to you with your shipping details. For more informatin about your specific package, please email us at [email protected]. During sale time, we get an excess of over 500 orders. In many cases, we run behind our normal 5-10 day schedule. Thank you for your patience!
> 
> From HairVeda site.


 
Thanks Meridian...
I'll stop holding my breath now... lol.. 

What's the point of putting something that's not true though... but anyway let me hursh before the HV stan come and get me...


----------



## mkd (Dec 19, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Thanks Meridian...
> I'll stop holding my breath now... lol..
> 
> What's the point of putting something that's not true though... but anyway let me hursh before the HV stan come and get me...


Ok, I thought it was just me.  I am annoyed by the message on the site that everything was shipping by the 18th.  I have not heard a word about shipping either.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Dec 19, 2009)

My HV should be here on Monday!


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 19, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Where'd you hear that from... no peep either!!!


on the website. all the shipping was supposed to go out yesterday.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 19, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Thanks Meridian...
> I'll stop holding my breath now... lol..
> 
> What's the point of putting something that's not true though... but anyway let me hursh before the HV stan come and get me...


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 19, 2009)

I got my stuff yesterday, I got the Sitrinillah and the Whipped Gelly. I dry DCed over night with Sitrinillah and I washed with my Swastik Shikaika bar and DCed again with head using Sitrinillah.I applied some of my Kamechomn Karite butter leave and my hair was like butter. wet bunned and layed down the edges with Whipped Jelly and a scarf. FH could not get his hands out my hair the moisture is unbelievable.


----------



## Meridian (Dec 19, 2009)

Mine was shipped Wed, so I hope I get it Monday. I got my SheScentIt today.


----------



## TdotGirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> there was no shipping cost


 
That's cool. That would of helped me last year!! Too bad her stuff didn't work for me 

I hope you ladies get your stuff soon.


----------



## natstar (Dec 19, 2009)

From Beija Flora- I like the hemp buttercream so far on the left out sections of my hair in this weave.  Its nice and light-water based whipped cream.  I will save my final review when I can use it on all my hair though


----------



## shenitab (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure if this applies to anyone, but there was a big snow storm yesterday and today in the DC Metro area. I don't think the USPS person even came through today and I'm sure a UPS truck wouldn't have been crazy enough to come on my block. My family and I kept looking out the window at people trying to ride out in their cars.  I'm giving all the delivery people a pass for a few days. I believe at least one of the popular vendors is in this area. 
I made sure I had groceries Friday morning and I'm not going anywhere until this snow is gone. I'm not even sure if the kids will be going to school Monday.


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Dec 20, 2009)

Got my Hairveda and Afroveda today I already DC with the Strinillah and that sucka is ridiculous!! I haven't DC in over a month  but it left my hair so soft it was unbelievable. From Afroveda, the Shea Amla smells horrible, I got the 16 oz jar so I'll probably sell it.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 20, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> BJ accommodated my request on BF to purchase Step 1 separately from her Methi Sativa Protein Set. Usually you have to buy Step 1 and Step 2 both together, but my hair is sensitive to Aloe Vera, which is the base for Step 2.
> 
> However, I had ordered Step 2 of the Methi Sativa System *by mistake* when I wanted Step 1. I informed Hairveda of my mistake right after I made my order on BF and they offered to accommodate for my error. Well I got my package today and I got Step 2.
> 
> ...


 
Just keep on rubbing it in Bossy... not only do you have YOUR products...  you got extra... He!fa!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 20, 2009)

natstar said:


> From Beija Flora- I like the hemp buttercream so far on the left out sections of my hair in this weave. Its nice and light-water based whipped cream. I will save my final review when I can use it on all my hair though


 
Thanks for this... because of the CB fiasco.. she gave me 50% off my next purchase.. I'll include this.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 21, 2009)

Got my HV shipping notice...


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 21, 2009)

I received both orders from Hairveda and Afroveda on the same day, this past Friday, 2 whipped jellies, and Shea Amla Whipped Buttercream from Afroveda.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 21, 2009)

I got my Hairveda shipping notice last night. That doesn't mean she shipped it though, that just means she printed the label 

I'm so mad at myself that I didn't order any whipped jelly  I just opened my last jar this morning.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 21, 2009)

Cali*Rocks said:


> Got my Hairveda and Afroveda today I already DC with the Strinillah and that sucka is ridiculous!! I haven't DC in over a month  but it left my hair so soft it was unbelievable. From Afroveda,* the Shea Amla smells horrible*, I got the 16 oz jar so I'll probably sell it.



Yes it does, thank God I only got the 2oz sample size. It works really well but the smell is too much. I try to use it on the weekends when I don't have to be at work. I know the white people would be asking me why I smell so strange


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 21, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> Got my HV shipping notice...


 
I'm surprised that we haven't all received shipping notices since everything was suposed to ship by Friday. I know they had a lot of snow, but you'd think that everything would be packaged and ready to go by now.
-----------------------------------
ETA: Just saw this on their website: 
Snowed in as of 12-18-09. 
We are packaging orders and scheduling pickup times with the Post Office.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Dec 21, 2009)

Finally got my Afroveda today ...


----------



## Meridian (Dec 22, 2009)

Got my HairVeda yesterday. I hope I like it.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 22, 2009)

lawd ya'll i'm getting scared. You make shea amla sound like it smells like pooh


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 22, 2009)

It's not quite that bad  but it has sort of a pumpkin spice smell to it. If it's anything like the CocoLatte Moisture mask it'll wear off soon after using it. I'm going to try it out today.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 22, 2009)

HV upate (yes I'm checking everyday until I get my stuff)

UPDATE 12-22-09 Shipping US & Canadian Packages 
We are packaging orders and scheduling pickup times with the Post Office daily. We will be shipping packages throughout the holidays except 12-25-09 and 12-30-09. If your package has not shipped, expect your shipping email within this week.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 22, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> It's not quite that bad  but it has sort of a pumpkin spice smell to it. If it's anything like the CocoLatte Moisture mask it'll wear off soon after using it. I'm going to try it out today.



It doesn't. I could smell it all weekend when I use it on Friday night...


----------



## Meridian (Dec 22, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> HV upate (yes I'm checking everyday until I get my stuff)
> 
> UPDATE 12-22-09 Shipping US & Canadian Packages
> We are packaging orders and scheduling pickup times with the Post Office daily. We will be shipping packages throughout the holidays except 12-25-09 and 12-30-09. If your package has not shipped, expect your shipping email within this week.



Dang!erplexed


----------



## tanjola (Dec 22, 2009)

Got my Hairveda order yesterday and used it today!!! This stuff is wonderful!!! I cowashed with the Moist condition pro, deep conditioned with the Sitrinillah hair mask, applied a little whipped cream, Cocosta oil, and whipped gelly to define my curls. My curls are poppingand sooooo soft!! Oh Yeah... all of these products came in my goodie bags except the whipped jelly and the Cocosta oil. I also got Vatika frosting in my bag.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 22, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> It doesn't. I could smell it all weekend when I use it on Friday night...


 
Ok, you're right--it doesn't wear off. I moisturized with it this morning and when hubby got home about an hour ago he asked why I had on old lady perfume. erplexed


----------



## tanjola (Dec 22, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> Ok, you're right--it doesn't wear off. I moisturized with it this morning and when hubby got home about an hour ago he asked why I had on old lady perfume. erplexed


 

That is too funny!!


----------



## chebaby (Dec 22, 2009)

my shea amla smells like baby powder. my cocolatte smells like chocalate that is going bad.


----------



## Charz (Dec 22, 2009)

chebaby said:


> my shea amla smells like baby powder. my cocolatte smells like chocalate that is going bad.



See!!! I knew that stuff didn't smell like yummy chocolate!


----------



## pinkgreenmommie (Dec 22, 2009)

double post


----------



## pinkgreenmommie (Dec 22, 2009)

Cali*Rocks said:


> Got my Hairveda and Afroveda today I already DC with the Strinillah and that sucka is ridiculous!! I haven't DC in over a month  but it left my hair so soft it was unbelievable. From Afroveda, the Shea Amla smells horrible, I got the 16 oz jar so I'll probably sell it.


 

Girl I love the shea amla butter...SELL IT TO ME!!!


----------



## chebaby (Dec 22, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> See!!! I knew that stuff didn't smell like yummy chocolate!


 when i first got it i thought it smelled yummy. and then i realized it had a funny after smell.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 22, 2009)

I finally got my qhemet today, now I have everything I need.


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 26, 2009)

got my shipping notice/tracking info from hairveda on Wednesday


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 26, 2009)

Kurlee said:


> got my shipping notice/tracking info from hairveda on Wednesday



I did too, finally!


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 26, 2009)

I still haven't heard anything. I hoped to have my products before the end of the year, but I guess I can cancel that thought.


----------



## natstar (Dec 26, 2009)

I got my afroveda today


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 27, 2009)

I got my tracking info from Hairveda this morning!


----------



## Meli-Melo (Dec 29, 2009)

LaToya28 said:


> I got my tracking info from Hairveda this morning!


I got it today! (12/29/09)


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 30, 2009)

I can not believe that I am just getting my package from Hairveda shipped. I ordered like 4wks ago. WOW, I guess I will fact this into my black friday purchases next year.

I am still waiting for my shescentit too...I have not even any info from shescentit even though I have email to ask for it a few times. Shescentit was very kind to me in terms of shipping though...They found a cheaper shipping method for me after I asked if there was other options. I wonder if thats why it is taking so long, but they could atleast send me a reply to my emails


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 30, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> I can not believe that I am just getting my package from Hairveda shipped. I ordered like 4wks ago. WOW, I guess I will fact this into my black friday purchases next year.
> 
> I am still waiting for my shescentit too...I have not even any info from shescentit even though I have email to ask for it a few times. Shescentit was very kind to me in terms of shipping though...They found a cheaper shipping method for me after I asked if there was other options. I wonder if thats why it is taking so long, but they could atleast send me a reply to my emails


oooooooh, she was accomadating to shipping to Canada?!!!! Lawd, I need to hurry up and order on the next sale.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> I can not believe that I am just getting my package from Hairveda shipped. I ordered like 4wks ago. WOW, I guess I will fact this into my black friday purchases next year.


 
Yep, that's they way it goes...definitely a lesson learned. Hope my stuff comes by Thursday.


----------



## andromeda (Dec 30, 2009)

I placed my Hairveda order on Nov 27, got an order notification on Nov 29.  After not receiving package on Dec 17 (which is when they advertised Black Friday orders would be received, IIRC), I e-mailed them on the 19th and got a response saying that they had issued a shipping notice to their customers that weekend and were "snowed in".  Got a shipping notice on the 21st and received my package the 24th, along with my Qhemet order.

The Hairveda Strinillah smells absolutely divine and left my hair very soft.  The Qhemet Cocoa Detangling Glee also smells good and moisturized my hair well.


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 30, 2009)

I finally got my Hairveda! I got some good stuff in my grab bags:

Moist Condition 24/7
CoCasta Shikakai oil
Whipped Clouds
Shikakai Swirl Shampoo bar
Sitrinillah Deep Conditioning Masque
Whipped Gelly
Almond Glaze


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 5, 2010)

I got my hairveda.  They all smell pretty good. Time to try em out.  I got:


Moist Pro condish
Moist conditioner 24/7
Whipped Cream Ends Hydration
3 Whipped Gelly 
After this, I have to try Afroveda and Shescentit and then decide on my staples
I wished I had tried the strinillah


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 7, 2010)

I finally received my Hairveda products, 5wks after ordering. For this kind of waiting time, I wish shipping to Canada was cheaper. The products are so yummy though. I am gonna use them in moderation so that they can last me until next black Friday....fingers crossed!

ETA, I got

Sitrinillar DC
Whipped gelly
Ends hydration
Cocasta oil
Almond glaze

I am still waiting for my shescentit products.

I am so curious about the afroveda products. Maybe I will get something when they have a sale again. For now, no more buying of hair products, except castile soap which I really need and AO HSR, which I don't really need yet, but will soon.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 7, 2010)

MY order came too! I'm debating on whether to use vatika frosting for my baggy tonight - hmmmmm.


----------



## Meli-Melo (Jan 8, 2010)

I finally got my Hairveda order today! It took a really long time but at least the shipping was free for me.

I got 

Whipped Cream
SitriNillah Deep Conditioner
CoCasta Shikakai Hair Oil
Whipped Gelly
Vatika Frosting


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 8, 2010)

Mel1804 said:


> I finally got my Hairveda order today! It took a really long time *but at least the shipping was free for me*.
> 
> I got
> 
> ...


 yup! that was my incentive to buy


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mel1804 said:


> I finally got my Hairveda order today! It took a really long time but at least the shipping was free for me.
> 
> 
> I got
> ...


 


Kurlee said:


> yup! that was my incentive to buy


Couldn't beat that free shipping, especially since shipping anything to Canada will cost atleast $20. I wonder if we will get the same deal next year because then I will be ordering for sure.


----------

